# Knitting Tea Party - 8th to 10th July



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in Silverstone, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.

It's _British Race Day_ on Sunday, so I'm in petrolhead heaven. I thought it might be nice to suggest a couple of cocktails for you to sip whilst watching the rain come down and very fast cars disappearing into clouds of spray!

Have fun
Dave

*Formula 1*

_Ingredients:_
2 oz Vodka
2/3 oz Peach brandy
2/3 oz Creme de Fraise des Boise
2 oz Grapefruit juice
2 oz Tonic water

_Method:_
Pour ingredients into a collins glass filled with broken hard ice. Garnish with a slice of lime and a sprig of mint.

_Creme de Fraise des Boise_ is a strawberry liqueur, you can substitute _Creme de Framboise_ if you so desire.

*The Champagne Charlie*

The original 'Champagne Charlie' was a song performed by English Victorian music hall performer George Leybourne, which he performed in full evening dress with a bottle of vintage Moet and Chandon in his hand. He became so closely related to the company that he was paid by them to drink only their fizz in public.

The _Champagne Charlie_ cocktail dates from the great era of cocktails and conjures up thoughts of the famous _Bentley Blower Boys_ who in 1932 at _Brooklands_ achieved a speed of 138mph (222km/h). Known for their love of the high life, this cocktail is about the glamour and romance of motor racing.

_Ingredients:_
1 single 1/6th gill (25ml) measure Apricot Brandy (0.85 US fl. oz)
Champagne
Rose

_Method:_
Pour a single measure of Apricot Brandy into a chilled champagne flute, top up with champagne and garnish with a single rose petal in the colour of your choice.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

After a couple of wet days I am hoping for a dry weekend so I can get the washing out. Hope every one has a good weekend- Happy Knitting.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

And a gift for you Dave. I knitted your rocket


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> After a couple of wet days I am hoping for a dry weekend so I can get the washing out. Hope every one has a good weekend- Happy Knitting.


I'm hoping it improves over the weekend, to-day was dreadful!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And here I sit, wishing desperately for rain! It's the start of our monsoon, and we have a lot of catching up to do to make average rainfall this year.

Meanwhile, I've gone to California and back, and it was interesting and different, for sure. We spent the week on a boat...yes, sleeping there, too, and I've decided I belong on dry land from now on.  The project I worked on while traveling has now been frogged due to a lost point protector in the bag in transit...ah, well, I wasn't terribly pleased with it after all, so I'm not crying about it. That yarn just wants to be something else, but I don't have time to start anything new just yet--playing catch up from being gone for a week and have a way to go!

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, and I'll check back in when I get a chance.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't believe it. I finally made it onto page 1 of the tea party. And as always Dave has me thirsting for one of his exotic cocktails. I'm always missing 1 crucial ingredient, so it's off to the liquor store tomorrow and an improvisation tonight. The weather here in Maine is lovely and it's definitely cocktail time. Thanks as always Dave. Bottoms up!
Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> And a gift for you Dave. I knitted your rocket


Brill! Hope it turned out well for you, I'll have to photograph mine and post the pattern properly when I get home next week. Hopefully I'll be able to come up with another design to replace it in my _Bonfire Set_ at the appropriate time.

_The Lad_ has made another of your USA cozies, he gave the first to his half-American friend at school, I've been given the second to photograph and post when I get to my standard set-up. He loves your _slider technique_ and is eagerly awaiting your next creation!

Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

And I have not sent any food ideas to the tea party so here goes.
See if you can find Cedar's Cucumber Garlic Greek Strained Yogurt Dip Tzatziki. (It is all good) Now cook some corn on the cob. I like to cut the ends off and leave the leaves on and put it in a dish (2 at a time)with 3/4 cup water and steam cook this. I put a lid/cover on this and cook it for 9 mins. I have a 1100 watt microwave. Take the corn out and use your kitchen rubber gloves and pull the husks and hair off. You may butter and salt your corn. Now put about 2 tablespoons of this dip beside the corn and use the spoon to pat some of this dip on it. Wear a bib as it gets messy. It's different and I like it. I hope you do too. It is reallllllly tasty.

Tonights my night out to visit friends south of us. Catch up with you later.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to start a receipe box just for "drinks"....both of these look yummy.
We had a nice week....celebrated our Independence on the 4th with lot's of good food cooked on the BBQ and ice cold beer.
It's raining in NC now. May not get the grass mowed tomorrow....damn the bad luck  . 
We are Nascar fans here in the south so I'm sure we will be watching some racing also on the TV this weekend. Happy knitting.....


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> And I have not sent any food ideas to the tea party so here goes.
> See if you can find Cedar's Cucumber Garlic Greek Strained Yogurt Dip Tzatziki. (It is all good) Now cook some corn on the cob. I like to cut the ends off and leave the leaves on and put it in a dish (2 at a time)with 3/4 cup water and steam cook this. I put a lid/cover on this and cook it for 9 mins. I have a 1100 watt microwave. Take the corn out and use your kitchen rubber gloves and pull the husks and hair off. You may butter and salt your corn. Now put about 2 tablespoons of this dip beside the corn and use the spoon to pat some of this dip on it. Wear a bib as it gets messy. It's different and I like it. I hope you do too. It is reallllllly tasty.
> 
> Tonights my night out to visit friends south of us. Catch up with you later.


Your corn sounds so interesting....I'm going to try it


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > And a gift for you Dave. I knitted your rocket
> ...


Good for the Lad. There are schools called Waldorf schools (about 600 of them worldwide) that teaches young people boy and girl alike to knit in the first grade and then the go back to it in the 5th grade. It teaches them to use their brain in a different manner and academically they are able to achieve higher marks in their educational quest.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> And I have not sent any food ideas to the tea party so here goes.
> See if you can find Cedar's Cucumber Garlic Greek Strained Yogurt Dip Tzatziki. (It is all good) Now cook some corn on the cob. I like to cut the ends off and leave the leaves on and put it in a dish (2 at a time)with 3/4 cup water and steam cook this. I put a lid/cover on this and cook it for 9 mins. I have a 1100 watt microwave. Take the corn out and use your kitchen rubber gloves and pull the husks and hair off. You may butter and salt your corn. Now put about 2 tablespoons of this dip beside the corn and use the spoon to pat some of this dip on it. Wear a bib as it gets messy. It's different and I like it. I hope you do too. It is reallllllly tasty.
> 
> Tonights my night out to visit friends south of us. Catch up with you later.


Have a great night out. It's a bit early for corn on the cob in the UK, but it sounds like a great combination for when it is in season.

Dave


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

About 5:30 in Kansas. The week is over, and I feel like I've accomplished nothing. No projects finished, no major cleaning done, haven't cooked once yet. Did go to my sock knitting class Wednesday, but now can't remember how to start the second sock. Guess I'll have to run out there tomorrow or Monday and have them show me how again. 
May have a glass of wine while washing dishes and making dinner. Not too much on mixed drinks. Got to get my swap package taken care of and hope to get some serious yarn work and maybe sewing done this weekend. Make it a good one everyone and I'll check back later.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good day or evening what ever the case may be. I hope everyone is well and having a great time knitting.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

A friend of mine has a son with Asperger's syndome and ADHD thrown in for good measure, he's at a Steiner school. I'm not sure whether the system is actually any more effective than the public school regime of pre-dawn cross country runs and cold showers, but it does seem to be settling him down a bit. 

I do know that developing craft skills has positive benefits when it comes to subjects like maths and the sciences where pattern-forming abilities are important. 

Interestingly, in the second half of the nineteenth century, Britain actually had a Department of Art and Science which combined the two disciplines. Sadly this was lost in a flurry of rationalisation that sought to 'clarify' educational subjects through a process of rigid compartmentalisationism. I remain unconvinced this has been, or indeed is, entirely helpful; but I'm a bit of a generalist, so I would say that! 

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I can't believe it. I finally made it onto page 1 of the tea party. And as always Dave has me thirsting for one of his exotic cocktails. I'm always missing 1 crucial ingredient, so it's off to the liquor store tomorrow and an improvisation tonight. The weather here in Maine is lovely and it's definitely cocktail time. Thanks as always Dave. Bottoms up!
> Ellie


I missed you last weekend - glad you're OK. And nice to see the Maine weather is cooperating! Tell it to behave until we get there!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

There was a delay in you photo loading on my little laptop, Mary.

It looks brill, you've done a great job, can hardly believe that's your first attempt juggling the bobbins, I hope you enjoyed the experience!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad to have the week-end arrive. Came back from Tulsa trip, where I purchased many crossstitch supplies and a bit of really yummy yarn. KnitPicks package just arrived and so I think I will settle in with a wonderful frozen Pomegranate Acai Marguerita and look through my new entrelac book. Only have to do toes of beaded slouch sox but need to check length on galloping Granddaughter first. Grandpa just picked her up from airport with Mom and Sis after a little mini vacation in Tennessee but she is leaving for camp Sunday - so it may be hard to catch her.
The package has the yarn for a new project though, so I can always skip to that - especially because I just mailed Cancer camp hats off today...

We started redoing a rent house for a friend this week. What a major mess. 

Dave, are you are you at the race instead in front of telly? Hope you don't think I'm terribly cruel - but would love for rain to continue. I think racing in the rain is a great measure of a man's meddle as driver. Some do it superbly...

Thanks also for yarn info on DK. I'm going to start notebook with samples with this new yarn order and then do same for those in stash that I know I want to use again.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

It was quite wet in Normandy yesterday at the Tour de France. Many accidents have happened so far this year, & way more serious injuries than usual. I haven't yet watched it today, which is Day 6. 
But the weather in Kansas City is lovely. I have Orange Spice Green Tea brewing outdoors in the sun. Time to stir up something for din-din.
Finished the beautiful entrelac scarf, & have returned to the royal blue cashmere/angora cardigan sweater that I began months ago, but put aside to make gifts. Yay!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I finally got in on the start of a Tea Party. Hope everyone is doing well. Take care.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's 7:05 PM here in Northern VA and I just had a good nap after shopping most of the afternoon. Have a cuppa Lipton's next to me. Nothing exotic, but I'm running out of good teas and forgot to buy any today.

Dave, your drinks sound good, but I'm afraid we don't have any of the ingredients in the house. Will save them for another day.

Bought two bottles of French wine today to take on our New England trip. Someone in the package store was giving samples of different flavor rums, so we bought a bottle of (I think) Passion Fruit Rum. He mixed the sample with mango juice and it was really good.

While we were there, I saw Pouilly Fuisee (Wow, I really mangled that spelling!) from France for about $21 a bottle. When we took a winery tour of the Loire Valley a few years ago, I secretly bought about 6 or 7 bottles so our group could help celebrate DH's birthday. The total price was about $40 over there. I couldn't believe the difference in price. DH and I both think you can't beat French wines. What they call "table" wines are so good, even though the wineries don't consider them good enough for export. What do you consider a good wine, Dave?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Evening all, forgot the chocolate to go with dinner(for dessert, really;-)). But have burgers in the cast iron skillet with portabella buns and a beer in hand. After a tough week of work and play practice(and going over scenes when I should be sleeping), I'm ready for the weekend and some crafts. 

@Maryinvt's comment "Cedar's Cucumber Garlic Greek Strained Yogurt Dip Tzatziki. (It is all good)" there is a good homemade greek yogurt and cucumber dip recipe on allrecipes.com I just love. I'll probably make that this weekend. I've finally got the stuff for it. Tonight, its toasted Garlic "romano" beans by Emeril to try...only I had to settle for regular green beans...

My own garden is producing one lone green bean so far, but its begun;-) 

Greetings to all! And raise your glass of whatever you have to another great Tea Party!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> It was quite wet in Normandy yesterday at the Tour de France. Many accidents have happened so far this year, & way more serious injuries than usual. I haven't yet watched it today, which is Day 6.
> But the weather in Kansas City is lovely. I have Orange Spice Green Tea brewing outdoors in the sun. Time to stir up something for din-din.
> Finished the beautiful entrelac scarf, & have returned to the royal blue cashmere/angora cardigan sweater that I began months ago, but put aside to make gifts. Yay!


Your cashmere/angora cardigan sounds heavenly. Wish it were mine. Be sure to post a picture when it's done.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, we did get soaked wandering around to-day, second F1 practice was very dull because they'd gathered enough wet-track data in the morning. The weather is expected to be fine on Sunday anyway, so we only got about twenty minutes with any number of cars on track. Rain can make for interesting races, but F1 cars are so skittish they work better in the dry on a warm track surface.

Another major consideration is the social aspect, does anybody really enjoy sipping martinis whilst sheltering under umbrellas?

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think I will settle in with a wonderful frozen Pomegranate Acai Marguerita and look through my new entrelac book.


Which book did you get? I'm wondering if it's the same one I have, which I'm finding great (though I haven't started any of the projects yet...only done one little rectangle in entrelac so far).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Instead of _Tzatziki_ I make the Turkish equivalent _Cacik_ which is almost identical. Below is my friend's Mother's receipt which works for me.

*Turkish Cacik*

_Ingredients:_
2 cucumbers, peeled and grated
16 oz. cold, plain yogurt
2 garlic cloves, very finely chopped
1 tablespoon fresh mint, finely chopped
freshly ground sea salt
extra virgin olive oil

_Method:_
In a mixing bowl, combine cucumbers and garlic, add salt to taste.

Mix in yogurt with a wooden spoon. Chill for at least 30 minutes.

Transfer to serving bowl and garnish with freshly chopped mint and a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, Dave, now I have to go get the recipe journal...my niece is still going to insist I will this journal to her(or copy it, I'm a ways off from death's door here). She's 9 and loves tzatziki sauce with homemade wheat tortilla shells, and most of my gourmet food, lucky me;-). The other niece and nephews prefer simpler kid food. But that's half the fun of the forum;-).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave on your Turkish Cacik can you substitute sour cream for the yogurt? I don't care for anything with yogurt in it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> What do you consider a good wine, Dave?


One that tastes nice with whatever I'm eating! From a rough peasant wine to a fine Burgundy, they all have their place. I'm growing rather fond of some of the Chilean wines, they're very good and and reasonably priced over here.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave on your Turkish Cacik can you substitute sour cream for the yogurt? I don't care for anything with yogurt in it.


I was thinking the same thing! And all I'd need is the cucumbers...may have to jot out to the grocery tomorrow!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave on your Turkish Cacik can you substitute sour cream for the yogurt? I don't care for anything with yogurt in it.


Yes, I've done that a couple of times and it tastes great!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave on your Turkish Cacik can you substitute sour cream for the yogurt? I don't care for anything with yogurt in it.
> ...


try it with greek yogurt first. Its pretty good, and nothing like regular yogurt. I like it in tzatziki sauces and other yummy foods.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

Almost 10 am in Country NSW Australia.. a clear but COLD day.. eagerly awaiting the gardener to turn up and give the hydrangeas, roses,crepe myrtle a good hair cut for winter .. the only thing that is green with leaves at the moment are the olive trees with thousads of black olives laying on the ground.. so many colourful parrots and lorikeets have been to suck on them.. YUK >.. and the rest fall to the ground. 
Am wondering how many years till the giant apricot tree fruits again ? If anyone can tell me what to expect ?? 
We gave it a VERY hard cut back to the bare large branches and a couple of smaller ones after Christmas when the fruit had gone..
I am guessing absolutely nothing for a couple of years till the foliage grows back ?? It is a massive tree and shades half my house in summer time.. 
All golden retriever puppies growing well- 4 weeks now- starting to wean from mum and the BIGGEST time wasters. 
Kids home on 2 weeks school holidays- we've spent the first week indoor with the awful gale force winds and cold.. but hopefully this coming week will be a little better.. I've seen G Force & YOGI at least 7 times this week.. time for a new movie or my knitting will suffer.
Have a great weekend Jo- x


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> After a couple of wet days I am hoping for a dry weekend so I can get the washing out. Hope every one has a good weekend- Happy Knitting.


I'd love to get some rain in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. We hit 107F at our place and the thermometer is in the shade! The official temp was 105F - the hottest day of the year so far.

Randy is bringing home some meal sized salads for dinner so that I don't have to cook in this heat.

I'm thinking that an Amaretto sour would be good. We do have some DiSaronno and sour mix. YUM


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > After a couple of wet days I am hoping for a dry weekend so I can get the washing out. Hope every one has a good weekend- Happy Knitting.
> ...


Love amaretto sour's

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave on your Turkish Cacik can you substitute sour cream for the yogurt? I don't care for anything with yogurt in it.


I make mine with sour cream and we all love it. My recipe is similar, in fact I'll post it for you. This makes a fairly small amount.

Tzatziki dip

1/4 of a fairly large cucumber peeled and grated.
Put between paper towels and squeeze out any liquid
1/2 cup sour cream
1 large or two small cloves of garlic minced
1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed
a touch of salt to your taste.
Mix together well.
Enjoy


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dave,

That Formula 1 sounds delicious! I wonder if I could substitute the peach brandy for some other flavor. I'm terribly allergic to anything peach which is such a bummer. I love the flavor of them. I can do apricots, plums and nectarines, though. All are in the same family, too. Hmmm.

Would Apricot Brandy work instead? I love the stuff. I need to get to the liquor store anyway, as we're out of tequila, rum and Crown Royal.

I'm going to settle in with an Amaretto Sour and watch the baseball game. 



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> *Formula 1*
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Of course you could use apricot brandy, it will taste slightly different, but will still be good.

Dave


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of a video to show how you start the heal, I get so confused after I move the stitches to the needle, I think if I could see it done I could do it.
Thanks in advance
MK


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Dave,
> 
> That Formula 1 sounds delicious! I wonder if I could substitute the peach brandy for some other flavor. I'm terribly allergic to anything peach which is such a bummer. I love the flavor of them. I can do apricots, plums and nectarines, though. All are in the same family, too. Hmmm.
> 
> ...


This sounds so good Dave, but I can't use grapefruit juice. Any alternative suggestions?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


Maybe the US needs to go back to that technique, it would also solve the rage some of the young people seem to have these days.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning it is nearly Quarter past 10 on a beautiful suuny Sydney morning although there was quite a thick layer of frost on the ground here at the foot of the mountains. I am having lunch out with friends today so will get back to the knitting later this afternoon I have bought some lovely chocolate brown patons zhivago to knit my fil a scarf. At the moment I am baking vanilla cup cakes that I am going to ice in white choc ganache and top with choc dipped cherries, bye for now have a great tea party.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry Mungie, but grapefruit is a unique flavour; you could try mixing orange and lemon juice, it won't be a _Formula 1_ but should taste OK provided you achieve sufficient astringency.

The best thing to do is experiment and drink all the failures until it tastes good, or you don't care any more!

Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

trasara...can I come over;-)...those cupcakes sound wonderful. 

Also would love rain here, and thinking about starting a potato chip scarf for a friend or two this weekend. Maybe I'll make homemade brownies too...I've been wanting them for a while;-). 

And the knit technique sounds good, I bet it would help with some of the rage young people have, then again, so would doing chores and using their otherwise endless energy;-)


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorry Mungie, but grapefruit is a unique flavour; you could try mixing orange and lemon juice, it won't be a _Formula 1_ but should taste OK provided you achieve sufficient astringency.
> 
> The best thing to do is experiment and drink all the failures until it tastes good, or you don't care any more!
> 
> Dave


Probably won't care by the time I get finished. They'll all be tasting pretty good I'd say!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Breaking the ice on the school's outdoor swimming pool in Winter cools youthful tempers wonderfully too!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

evening all. been a busy week with son's doctor appointments. all is fine with him for another 6 months. 
spent the day at my mom and dad's cleaning the basement with my sister and son helped some to.
Dreamweaver so jealous i so want the Spud and Cloe farm animal book to. if only for the sheep patterns as well.
Good news the job i asked everyone to cross their fingers i get about 2 weeks ago almost now. i got. yeah. i start Tuesday morning. i just pray it doesn't get very humid though because if it does then they have to close the warehouse doors. oh well will learn to survive. off to finish laundry. then hopefully to finish the egg cozy i started what seems like weeks ago. to many distractions.
have a great night/day /evening all
Andrea


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For those who dont care for garlic in their sauce like me, I bought a chunky blue cheese vegie dip. Make a plate of uncooked diced up vegies and lemonade to go with the blue cheese. While nibbling on this, I have my book "The Sock Knitter's Workshop" by Ewa Jostes and Stephanie van der Linden and a practice "sock" tube. I am going to practice all their diagonal heel patterns until I learn them. I only use the heel flap sock patterns and I want to know the others. Think I will visit my Mom and we will learn them together!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> evening all. been a busy week with son's doctor appointments. all is fine with him for another 6 months.
> spent the day at my mom and dad's cleaning the basement with my sister and son helped some to.
> Dreamweaver so jealous i so want the Spud and Cloe farm animal book to. if only for the sheep patterns as well.
> Good news the job i asked everyone to cross their fingers i get about 2 weeks ago almost now. i got. yeah. i start Tuesday morning. i just pray it doesn't get very humid though because if it does then they have to close the warehouse doors. oh well will learn to survive. off to finish laundry. then hopefully to finish the egg cozy i started what seems like weeks ago. to many distractions.
> ...


So glad to hear the good news about job and son ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Having a ball this week, went to yarn factory store have yarn overload. Did not get into my carving as I wanted to. Have to get my gnome done before christmas. So hot here,and humid. Did get some of gardens cleaned up . Manage to cut lower branches of tomato plants,only to dicover had cut off two tiny tomatoes. Having a iced cherry mocha coffee. Will make Italian pasta salad for tomorrow, something cool to go with the hot weather. Have tarragon, basil,garlic chives,and oregano that will have to be picked and dried soon. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Breaking the ice on the school's outdoor swimming pool in Winter cools youthful tempers wonderfully too!


Oh, Boy! That bad, Dave! Must remember that, when tempers start to flow, only we haven't got a swimming pool. I could threaten, though, couldn't I? Haven't seen ice in Adelaide for a while, but we did get hail the size of golfballs.
Had our two teenage grandchildren over for a sleepover and granddaughter was pushing me off to bed last night as I was taking too long to put away all the patterns I'd printed out. We've been drooling over the ones we want to make. She's given up on knitting and prefers crochet now. She's going to be a good cook, too. I'm pleased she's interested as I know she survive when she eventually leaves home.
The dips sound nice. I discovered a chocolate dip in my fridge still sealed, but it didn't stay that way for long.

Cheers to you all and don't get too sozzled with too many potent mixes. Sounds like fun!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mungie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Mungie, but grapefruit is a unique flavour; you could try mixing orange and lemon juice, it won't be a _Formula 1_ but should taste OK provided you achieve sufficient astringency.
> ...


How about grapefruit soda?


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

I just finished a blueberry Margareta.. very yummy! I didn't make it, we went out for Mexican food this evening. The tea I made is spearmint tea. I cut my own and steeped it in hot water, added a teaspoon of sugar and yum. also delicious over ice. I just have to ask what do you do with all those egg cozies? I had never seen one before until I joined on here!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

108 today in the DFW area. Stayed indoors and did most of my knitting. Started 2 at a time toe up socks today(first time and only 2nd pair of socks). Have finished the toes. Still getting used to the long needles and 2 skeins of yarn, but so far, I think it is going ok. Watching the Texas Rangers and right now, they are winning. Sad night at the ballpark last night. A 38 year old man fell trying to catch a baseball and died. His young son was with him. Difficult time for the Rangers organization, but my heart really goes out to this young man's family, especially his wife and son.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Look forward to your tea party each weekend. Thank you, Dave. Have you ever driven a race car?
It's been a busy week. Hosted all six grandkids, (ages 10-2); 
babysat one night in San Diego and managed to send off 2 Chmo Caps that I completed. Received all orders for Christmas for the family and had a fun day acquiring all the yarn. A lot of excitement here as Kate and William have arrived here in Los Angeles. They are having a reception at the British Consulate tonight in LA. My husband and I were invited to that lovely house and felt very welcomed and special. Watching the news of their visit will be fun, if we can stay awake as we get up at 5 am each day to watch the Tour De France. Have a great week end everyone! Best Wishes, Paula


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Forgot the coolest part of my day-besides the new green bean. Received a copy of my youngest brother's birth announcement from 1981 in the mail today. It listed the address to a childhood home I have fond memories of(though I was five) and am off to google maps to look it up and see if its still there, or if there's just a creek running through the back yard. I love google maps!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> evening all. been a busy week with son's doctor appointments. all is fine with him for another 6 months.
> spent the day at my mom and dad's cleaning the basement with my sister and son helped some to.
> Dreamweaver so jealous i so want the Spud and Cloe farm animal book to. if only for the sheep patterns as well.
> Good news the job i asked everyone to cross their fingers i get about 2 weeks ago almost now. i got. yeah. i start Tuesday morning. i just pray it doesn't get very humid though because if it does then they have to close the warehouse doors. oh well will learn to survive. off to finish laundry. then hopefully to finish the egg cozy i started what seems like weeks ago. to many distractions.
> ...


Oh I am so happy for you and your son. Prayers do work miracles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've had a five minute break between this weeks and last weeks teaparty- just long enough to find an old coffee filter cup I bought 10 years ago in London (used one there but have since gone to mugs). But decided not to add cinnamon to either of usual coffee plungers thanks to Daves warning. So I am drinking cinnamon flavoured coffee- added the cinnamon to the ground coffee. It was good- might need to buy another coffee plunger so I can have a decent size drink!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good evening to all,
I have some good news to share. Went to the Ortho dr. yesterday and he told me he would get me well. He told me roughly that he is not afraid of Workers Comp. People and he'll keep knocking on the door till it opens. He really gave me hope for getting well. Knitted all the way to Houston on a pink sweater for myself.
Dave, thank you for the tea party. I wish I could particpate in all the refreshments but alchol is off limits due to medication.
Love, 
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Doris,

I tried to stay away last weekend because I spend so much time on the site, but like a true junkie I then read all the entries on Monday. 

This past week has finally been the first of true beautiful Maine summer weather. Warm and sunny with a breeze and low humidity. On Wed. friends with a boat took us to a lobster bake on a beach on an uninhabited island. It was heavenly, and yes the price of lobsters is quite high this summer, over $7.00 a lb. from the fishermen at the dock. I am glad for them because last summer the price was low and they really suffered given the high gasoline prices. 

We'll do our best to keep the weather nice for you and your family.

Ellie


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good evening to all,
> I have some good news to share. Went to the Ortho dr. yesterday and he told me he would get me well. He told me roughly that he is not afraid of Workers Comp. People and he'll keep knocking on the door till it opens. He really gave me hope for getting well. Knitted all the way to Houston on a pink sweater for myself.
> Dave, thank you for the tea party. I wish I could particpate in all the refreshments but alchol is off limits due to medication.
> Love,
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Glad to hear the doc is going to get you well.

Let me offer you a fun non-alcoholic refreshment that's suitable for those who are dieting, its originally a south beach diet recipe:

Fruity Sangria Punch

1 tub/pkt Raspberry Ice Crystal Light
2 c. cold water
1 liter diet gingerale
stir, add mixed fruits for fun, and enjoy...

Original recipe called for apples, oranges and grapes.
My boyfriend and I have switched it out to use mixed berries, I often add the berries frozen to serve as ice if I'm serving at a party. I'm sure you can mix it up to add your favorite flavors. 
And from a Sangria snob whose only been to Spain once, its good, just no alcohol;-)
I get multiple requests for this punch and have usually run out when I take the fixings for 4 pitchers(half-gallon size) to family gatherings. Off to bed for me, its 11PM here, and its been a long week. I'll catch up with everyone in the morning.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Evening everyone, it's been an interesting week. Was supposed to get my car back today from the body shop, looks like sometime next week now 
We had a gal quit on Tues, no notice or phone call, refused to answer her phone, these young people ... it's hard to get jobs these days and to just quit like that is crazy.
Talking of quitting, I am leaving my second job, I want to spend time with my girls during the summer, it is really hard doing stuff on only 1 day off a week. I have one more week there. My second eldest turns 16 next thurs, off to see the last of the Harry Potter movies when it comes out, we bought the tickets in advance.
My youngest is playing basketball, they had a game last night, they didn't start off too well, but in the 2nd half made a good comeback, they won 30 - 22. Next week is their last game, it is a summer league, she is having so much fun.
I just finished making cheesecake, I made it in cupcake style this time, my bf has his last poker game for the summer tomorrow night, these are for him to take to the game. Strawberries and a glaze is going on top of them. 

hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, time for me to unwind, early rise tomorrow, start work at 5am ... 

Marion


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good Evening everyone, it's been an interesting week. I just finished making cheesecake, I made it in cupcake style this time, my bf has his last poker game for the summer tomorrow night, these are for him to take to the game. Strawberries and a glaze is going on top of them.
> 
> hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, time for me to unwind, early rise tomorrow, start work at 5am ...
> 
> Marion


Now you really cant mention cheesecake and strawberries and glaze without giving us the recipe! This is a tea party and we would like to make your cheesecake!!! Yummy!! :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave, Just wondering if you saw Hamilton drive Tony Stuart's NASCAR in the rain at Watkins Glen. He loved it.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Ok LOL ... A very easy recipe .. here goes

Graham cracker crust .. I estimate this till I have enough, mix with melted butter/marg .. about 5 tbsp this also depends on how much graham crackers you use. (or you could buy a premade crust)

8oz cream cheese .. softened
1/2 cup sugar
8oz Cool Whip
fruit .. of choice

mix cream cheese, sugar till smooth and then mix in cool whip
you can add fruit at this time, I pour the fruit on top before serving
chill in fridge for 2hrs. I put in the fridge overnight

serve and enjoy

Now you really cant mention cheesecake and strawberries and glaze without giving us the recipe! This is a tea party and we would like to make your cheesecake!!! Yummy!! :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

DorisT, I will post a picture if I have a chance to learn how when I am ready. It is a kit I bought on Ebay, or I would never have been able to afford it. Then found some sparkly "sapphire" buttons to use on it, too. Exciting!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Can't wait to get ingredients to try Dave's Turkish Cacik!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde, it seems unbearably hot down there! Are you OK? How is the edema? Are you back to normal? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Mungie, thank you so much for your Mzatziki recipe! Hooray!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Doris,
> 
> I tried to stay away last weekend because I spend so much time on the site, but like a true junkie I then read all the entries on Monday.
> 
> ...


I am so envious of your lobster bake. Sounds delightful!! While researching things to do in Maine, someone takes folks out on a lobster boat and you get to help haul in the lobster pots. Might be fun to do. Seven dollars a pound for lobster sounds good compared to what we pay here.
Almost ready for our trip to RI and MA on Sunday.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hauling lobster pots is hard work, but I bet it's fascinating to see the process. Must get to bed...I'm punchy.

Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

I have received a note from ChocolatePom who has asked me to convey her sincere thanks for all the prayers, condolencies and good wishes she has received from Tea Party regulars following the death of her Mother. She is still dealing with the formalities this weekend and sends her best wishes to all and hopes to join us when things have settled down. 

We all understand how difficult a time this is for her and look forward to when she will be able to rejoin us in the fullness of time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PaulaZ said:


> Look forward to your tea party each weekend. Thank you, Dave. Have you ever driven a race car?
> It's been a busy week. Hosted all six grandkids, (ages 10-2);
> babysat one night in San Diego and managed to send off 2 Chmo Caps that I completed. Received all orders for Christmas for the family and had a fun day acquiring all the yarn. A lot of excitement here as Kate and William have arrived here in Los Angeles. They are having a reception at the British Consulate tonight in LA. My husband and I were invited to that lovely house and felt very welcomed and special. Watching the news of their visit will be fun, if we can stay awake as we get up at 5 am each day to watch the Tour De France. Have a great week end everyone! Best Wishes, Paula


I've never been let loose behind the wheel of a racing car, although the school I went to built and raced karts with a highly successful team. In those days there was a nearby club circuit, so it was easy to get to the track for testing. Tthe current team have to travel a bit further to do their data collection, but are still very successful. I've done more on two wheels, although I have done a fair bit of rally navigating over the years, I'm good at mental arithmetic and can read a map.

The Duke and Duchess seem to have had a lot of fun in Canada and to have been quite a hit. I'm sure they'll have a great time in California, LA has a lot to offer, I've always enjoyed myself whenever I've visited.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave, Just wondering if you saw Hamilton drive Tony Stuart's NASCAR in the rain at Watkins Glen. He loved it.


Sure did see it, but F1 cars are slightly different. Highly unstable at the best of times, they really are designed for fine weather. Also a Grand Prix weekend is about more than sitting watching the racing, there are all manner of out-door events and parties to attend and although wellies are great at dealing with a sea of mud, they really don't go with a dinner jacket!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

buckybear said:


> I just finished a blueberry Margareta.. very yummy! I didn't make it, we went out for Mexican food this evening. The tea I made is spearmint tea. I cut my own and steeped it in hot water, added a teaspoon of sugar and yum. also delicious over ice. I just have to ask what do you do with all those egg cozies? I had never seen one before until I joined on here!


The egg cosies get used on a daily basis, I like a proper breakfast, taken at a leisurely pace, they keep my eggs at the right temperature until I'm ready to eat them. I also give breakfast/brunch parties and will often make a set on a particular theme and give them to my guests as a memento. You may have noticed, some of the designs I've posted are linked to specific events.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

You could colour coordiante your wellies with your tie! especially if yopu wear coloured ties. Stunning look.

I have just returned from the Salvos, no yarn but another coffee plunger. I said I had just tried cinnamon in my coffee and she said "it has all sorts of health benefits. but it will get caught in the mesh of the plunger". Hence the 'new' plunger. It is now 5pm Adelaide, almost time to finish my left over stew.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could colour coordiante your wellies with your tie! especially if yopu wear coloured ties. Stunning look.
> 
> I have just returned from the Salvos, no yarn but another coffee plunger. I said I had just tried cinnamon in my coffee and she said "it has all sorts of health benefits. but it will get caught in the mesh of the plunger". Hence the 'new' plunger. It is now 5pm Adelaide, almost time to finish my left over stew.


I'm not sure an olive drab bow tie would be me!

Cinnamon is indeed a bit of a 'super spice', very good for the circulation. I don't know about where you live, but my local general hardwares and household store has little one-cup cafetieres for £STG1.25 (AU$1.87 US$2). I bought a number of them for use with spiced infusions and adulterated teas. _The Lad_ has acquired a taste for apricot and passionfruit tea, doubtless influenced by his best friend who is Dutch, they aren't tainting my tea pots!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> evening all. been a busy week with son's doctor appointments. all is fine with him for another 6 months.
> spent the day at my mom and dad's cleaning the basement with my sister and son helped some to.
> Dreamweaver so jealous i so want the Spud and Cloe farm animal book to. if only for the sheep patterns as well.
> Good news the job i asked everyone to cross their fingers i get about 2 weeks ago almost now. i got. yeah. i start Tuesday morning. i just pray it doesn't get very humid though because if it does then they have to close the warehouse doors. oh well will learn to survive. off to finish laundry. then hopefully to finish the egg cozy i started what seems like weeks ago. to many distractions.
> ...


So glad your son got a good result from the doctors. Many congrats on the job, I hope it goes well. You'll need a good breakfast to set you up for the day, so you'd better finish your cosy over the weekend!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good evening to all,
> I have some good news to share. Went to the Ortho dr. yesterday and he told me he would get me well. He told me roughly that he is not afraid of Workers Comp. People and he'll keep knocking on the door till it opens. He really gave me hope for getting well. Knitted all the way to Houston on a pink sweater for myself.
> Dave, thank you for the tea party. I wish I could particpate in all the refreshments but alchol is off limits due to medication.
> Love,
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


So pleased the doc can get you well, I look forward to you keeping us all informed of progress, I for one have missed your cheery posts at the party while all this has been going on.

I have a suggestion for an alcohol-free cocktail you might like to try:

*Morning Star*
_Serves 2_

_Ingredients:_
1/2 pt (10 fl. oz/285ml) pineapple juice
4 pineapple cubes 
2 tsp (10ml) honey
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) vanilla essence
6 ice cubes
1 gill (5 fl.oz/140ml) sparkling mineral water
maraschino cherries and pineapple cubes for garnish

_Method:_
Blend together the pineapple juice, pineapple, honey, vanilla essence and ice cubes until smooth. Strain into glasses and gently stir in the mineral water. Garnish with a maraschino cherry and small pineapple cubes on a cocktail stick.

_Those without health issues may like to add a splash of Bacardi, but it really isn't needed in this summery drink._


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > You could colour coordiante your wellies with your tie! especially if yopu wear coloured ties. Stunning look.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm at Silverstone... Me, _The Lad_ plus a few of his chums and our group mascot. We've just watched 3rd practice for the British Grand Prix, listening to the BBC commentary with Murray Walker in our ears. That man is the voice of motorsport, he has inspired generations of young people and deserves a 'K' for his enthusiasm, his gentlemanly sense of fairnes and his services to broadcasting and to the sport. My group is of all ages from 50+ to our youngest lad who is only eight, Murray Walker is pure inspiration and a 'National Treasure'!

I just felt I wanted to say that, the man is a gem and he still shines brightly!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Pammie,

I know how you feel. I couldn't stop crying during the moment of silence for Shannon Stone the Firefighter for city of Brownwood, TX. So many grieving, including Josh Hamilton. He didn't know someone would fall if a foul ball was tossed up into the stands. I cried every time I looked at Josh, too. I'm going to donate $5 to the fund they have set up. The Rangers have already donated a large chunk of money. Such a sad story - and there is nobody to blame. It was a freak accident. The players from both teams are wearing black ribbons on their jerseys throughout the weekend, and all flags are flying half staff out of respect and remembrance. :-(

At least the Rangers won this game for Fireman Stone's 6 year old boy and the rest of his family. I surely wouldn't blame the kid for never wanting to go to a baseball game of any kind ever in his life.



pammie1234 said:


> 108 today in the DFW area. Stayed indoors and did most of my knitting. Started 2 at a time toe up socks today(first time and only 2nd pair of socks). Have finished the toes. Still getting used to the long needles and 2 skeins of yarn, but so far, I think it is going ok. Watching the Texas Rangers and right now, they are winning. Sad night at the ballpark last night. A 38 year old man fell trying to catch a baseball and died. His young son was with him. Difficult time for the Rangers organization, but my heart really goes out to this young man's family, especially his wife and son.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Morning! 6:46 am EST. After 2 weeks off of work, I go back Monday. It looks like there'll be about 15 minutes per day of crochet time built in to my summer schedule. That should keep the afghan quilt momentum going... I finished and attached 6 more blocks this week. That brings it up to 24/36 that are in place. Another 2 are completed, 1 has 5 colors, the remaining 9 (in my take-along bag) have 4 colors. I am more driven to finish this promptly since I decided to make "Grandma Slippers" for all the "kids" in the family. I found the pattern like my grandma used to use, and a new favorite acrylic yarn: Bernat Super Value. It is similar to Red Heart Super Saver, but it feels softer and has nicer ombres. You knit the slippers with 2 strands, and one skein makes one pair with nice pom-poms.
Taste of Buffalo is this weekend. It is billed as the 2nd largest food fair in the country. I may have to mosey through after soup kitchen today - on my way to AC Moore for 6-8 skeins of slipper yarn!
I sent off my July swap box yesterday. I had such fun, start to finish, gathering everything together. Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm at Silverstone... Me, _The Lad_ plus a few of his chums and our group mascot. We've just watched 3rd practice for the British Grand Prix, listening to the BBC commentary with Murray Walker in our ears. That man is the voice of motorsport, he has inspired generations of young people and deserves a 'K' for his enthusiasm, his gentlemanly sense of fairnes and his services to broadcasting and to the sport. My group is of all ages from 50+ to our youngest lad who is only eight, Murray Walker is is pure inspiration and a 'National Treasure'!
> 
> I just felt I wanted to say that, the man is a gem and he still shines brightly!
> 
> Dave


Good Morning to all. About 4 am in Southern California.We have had a terrible hot week and it is cooler tonight. So glad. Dave, many years ago the week-ends were spent at the Riverside track watching the Formula 2's round the S curves. Among the favorites was Stirling Moss. He always made the races exciting. Of course as we left, racing our engines on the way home, there was always the Highway Patrol watching us. What fond memories. 
I had hoped to get on earlier to wish everyone a happy weekend so here it is....Do a fun thing this weekend. The pups and I are going over to a pet adoption at a local center to get out. hope it isn't in the 90's again today,... And I am only 10 miles from the ever cool Pacific Ocean.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Over 185mph and you're too fast for the speed cameras!

Or so I've heard... I would never suggest riding a bike at those kinds of speeds, I always trundle along at well below the speed limit, honest!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok this was the drink around the pool last year. 1 1/2 ozs. of vodka, 1 oz of kahlua and a huge scoop of chocolate ice cream in the blender with some ice. Be careful just like a chocolate shake they go down easy but you can sink hard. We are using vanilla ice cream this year. We also used frozen yogurt to. It was still yummy... :thumbup:


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Over 185mph and you're too fast for the speed cameras!
> 
> Or so I've heard... I would never suggest riding a bike at those kinds of speeds, I always trundle along at well below the speed limit, honest!


In the early days could put the foot to the medal in the Porsche and get it up to 125mph. Like floating..... much older and wiser now and the "da '61 Porsche" is getting tired. Was fun once or twice hehehe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Ok this was the drink around the pool last year. 1 1/2 ozs. of vodka, 1 oz of kahlua and a huge scoop of chocolate ice cream in the blender with some ice. Be careful just like a chocolate shake they go down easy but you can sink hard. We are using vanilla ice cream this year. We also used frozen yogurt to. It was still yummy... :thumbup:


We've made a 'command decision', we're going with choc ice cream, just about to put the barman to work. There's a bunch of alpha males here, we know how to be decisive!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

just finished some of my work around here for the day. Thought I'd add a new drink here for nonalcohol drinks. Its called an Egg Cream,use to have it while living in Mount Vernon N.Y. about 20 miles from N.Y. city.
5 tablespoons chocolate syrup
1/4 cup of milk
sparkling water
In glass add chocolate syrup and milk, slowly pour in water when almost to the top slowly stir mixture until milk and chocolate are mixed, and white foam on top. enjoy

Lady who loves spearmint hot and cold ice tea been making it to. Also grow my own spearmint. Like you love it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

toichingal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Over 185mph and you're too fast for the speed cameras!
> ...


I'm still a kid at heart and this kid has a _Fireblade_, but I never go above 70mph... Honest(ish)!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Hello, all! It's 9:35 p.m. on Saturday in cold and windy South Gippsland, Victoria, Australia. My hubby and I are at our farm--came down on Thursday and it has been <10 degrees C with gale force winds straight off Antarctica since we arrived. Slow combustion heaters going (one we haven't lit for about 20 years, that's how cold it is!) What a pity. Can't work outside at all. Forced myself to knit all day! We're watching Aussie Rules footy (Essendon v. Richmond) with a glass of Shiraz on the side table. Michael's new jumper (Aussie sweater) might get finished this weekend! Have a great weekend, wherever you are!


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Morning/Evening/Night ALL. It's 7 am here in Illinois, USA. Having my first CUPPA (one of many) to get the day rolling. I started ANOTHER project last nite..dishcloths for a wedding shower in 20 days. Maybe, SOMEDAY, I will learn to finish 1 project before I start another. BUT I see a new pattern or suggestion on here and just HAVE TO try IT!!! THANX for ALL your suggestions and knitting tips. I especially like the drink recipes that have been shared...Vodka/Bacardi Milkshake HERE I COME Have A GREAT DAY...Happy Stitchin


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first experience on this forum/tea party but I have had a great time reading everyone's recipes etc. I am here visiting my daughter in N. Virginia. She has NOT been well and hasn't yet recieved a definitive diagnosis. She is ony 31 and has tested positive for Lyme's Disease (from a Tick) her Rheumatoid Factors are over 2500 and normal is below 14. I am very worried. I have been here two wks and return to Washington State tonight. I know my hubby is pretty happy. I can't wait to go home and try most of these drinks. I have been cleaning house, watching my wonderful Grandson and just trying to be helpful. I look forward to many more tea parties. Thank you Dave and everyone else.


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

Good Morning everyone....it's 8:20 am here in Pennsylvania, USA and we are getting ready for another Saturday Yard Sale at my brothers. Gotta get rid of a lot of stuff yet before our move in September. Don't know how we are going to get it done...too little time and too much to do.

We don't drink, so, Dave, will be passing on the cocktails. Sorry!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings One and All---blessed are those who have had rain and cold weather!!! It is almost unbearable here in Texas. And it is unbearable for those of us with Lung problems. It has been so hot and the ozone and pollution is so terrible, I find that I must stay in the house. My "cabin fever" is making me MEAN. I have so many things going on, I find myself going in circles. My children are coming for a visit next week, the dust bunnies are running from me, plans for sister's 50th wedding anniversary must be completed, sweater on needles must be completed by next weekend, crocheting sweater also, 3 felted purses are awaiting my attention, and I don't know what to do but just walk in circles!!!!! LOL
Please keep us in your prayers, fires pop up out here so easily because everything is so dry. We need rain! The temp is 3 digit and rising daily with no rain in site. 
And to top it all off-----I can't have one of Dave's wonderful drinks because of medication I am on. So, guess I will just stick with my coffee, and keep whinning--maybe someone will offer cheese to go with it! LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first experience on this forum/tea party but I have had a great time reading everyone's recipes etc. I am here visiting my daughter in N. Virginia. She has NOT been well and hasn't yet recieved a definitive diagnosis. She is ony 31 and has tested positive for Lyme's Disease (from a Tick) her Rheumatoid Factors are over 2500 and normal is below 14. I am very worried. I have been here two wks and return to Washington State tonight. I know my hubby is pretty happy. I can't wait to go home and try most of these drinks. I have been cleaning house, watching my wonderful Grandson and just trying to be helpful. I look forward to many more tea parties. Thank you Dave and everyone else.


Hi Anne, thanks for sharing your daughter's health with us. It must be a very helpless feeling for you to have to watch her be so unwell. Gentle hugs and prayers for you and your family. So glad you could join us here at the Tea Party! 
It is 7 am where I am and it is raining cats and dogs and hailing taxi cabs! We need the rain because of the many forest fires all around us. 
My first diagonal heel pattern didnt go so good -- so many holes down the diagonal seam. I shall frog that and start again! This knitter is determined to learn the diagonal heel stitch and get away from the heel flap!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

donnie said:


> Greetings One and All---blessed are those who have had rain and cold weather!!! It is almost unbearable here in Texas. And it is unbearable for those of us with Lung problems. It has been so hot and the ozone and pollution is so terrible, I find that I must stay in the house. My "cabin fever" is making me MEAN. I have so many things going on, I find myself going in circles. My children are coming for a visit next week, the dust bunnies are running from me, plans for sister's 50th wedding anniversary must be completed, sweater on needles must be completed by next weekend, crocheting sweater also, 3 felted purses are awaiting my attention, and I don't know what to do but just walk in circles!!!!! LOL
> Please keep us in your prayers, fires pop up out here so easily because everything is so dry. We need rain! The temp is 3 digit and rising daily with no rain in site.
> And to top it all off-----I can't have one of Dave's wonderful drinks because of medication I am on. So, guess I will just stick with my coffee, and keep whinning--maybe someone will offer cheese to go with it! LOL


Take a deep breath, Donnie, a really deep breath! I'll do a rain dance for you. Ha! Seriously, will say a prayer for all of you in the SW. We've haven't had it so bad this summer in Northern VA, at least not yet. Love our new A/C, though.

Take one task at a time; prioritize everything; if it isn't important, put it aside until you have more time. Your kids won't care if you have dust bunnies floating around. My younger son used to write his initials in the dust on my end tables! Nowadays, he might just pick up a dust cloth and remove it.

Best of luck getting everything done! Now, get off the forum and get to work!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for your good wishes and yes it is a feeling of helplessness. I did what I could. Like she says...if she had a gash through her face people would understand the pain she is in but she doesn't. She keeps on going and going. Hopefully she will get some answers this week. BTW...I did get some knitting done but never had a chance to visit the Middleburg Yarn Shop I have heard everyone rave about . Darn it!!! Best, Anne


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Its 7:56 AM here in St. Louis,MO USA and I'm finishing my 1st cuppa. The cats woke me up at 6 this morning. I can't get them to understand it is SUMMER and there is NO SCHOOL to get up early for! I'm sorry your daughter has Lyme disease Anne. That can just make you so sick - we haven't had a lot of that disease around here, but one of my students did get it and we were quite concerned. I hope she gets a good report and will be on the mend soon! I just finished a snood for one of my granddaughters - she thinks it will be great for her long hair when she goes riding. I love this tea party - everyone is just so interesting! Have a great weekend and I hope the southwest gets some rain!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

ok...just loaded an avatar (I hope) so testing to see if this works. This is a photo of the Tacoma Narrows Bridge from my backyard


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Thank you for your good wishes and yes it is a feeling of helplessness. I did what I could. Like she says...if she had a gash through her face people would understand the pain she is in but she doesn't. She keeps on going and going. Hopefully she will get some answers this week. BTW...I did get some knitting done but never had a chance to visit the Middleburg Yarn Shop I have heard everyone rave about . Darn it!!! Best, Anne


Hi, Anne, I'm curious! What have you heard about the Middleburg Yarn Shop? Maybe I can get DH to drive me there. So sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope she finds a good doctor who can help her. I'll say a prayer for her.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

DorisT said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your good wishes and yes it is a feeling of helplessness. I did what I could. Like she says...if she had a gash through her face people would understand the pain she is in but she doesn't. She keeps on going and going. Hopefully she will get some answers this week. BTW...I did get some knitting done but never had a chance to visit the Middleburg Yarn Shop I have heard everyone rave about . Darn it!!! Best, Anne
> ...


I was knitting on the airplane on the way to VA and the young man sitting next to me told me his wife was an avid knitter and that I must visit this yarn shop. He said that people from all over make it a point to see it. I wouldn't know if he were being truthful because I didn't get the chance  He described the area as absolutely beautiful. Maybe next time :-D . Let me know if you go visit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So similar to the Indian Cucumber Raita--just different spices. One recipe I have calls for some hot pepper to give it a bit of oomph. But cinnamon or cardamom would be good to use along with the pepper.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, heard about this. Very strange. Not clear on what actually happened to him. Such tragedies for all.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


Thank you for the information. Yes, that is a beautiful area
of the State - horse country! I haven't been there in ages. Sounds like a nice ride in the country coming up.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first experience on this forum/tea party but I have had a great time reading everyone's recipes etc. I am here visiting my daughter in N. Virginia. She has NOT been well and hasn't yet recieved a definitive diagnosis. She is ony 31 and has tested positive for Lyme's Disease (from a Tick) her Rheumatoid Factors are over 2500 and normal is below 14. I am very worried. I have been here two wks and return to Washington State tonight. I know my hubby is pretty happy. I can't wait to go home and try most of these drinks. I have been cleaning house, watching my wonderful Grandson and just trying to be helpful. I look forward to many more tea parties. Thank you Dave and everyone else.


Massive doses of antibiotics can deal with Lyme. But I think VA may be one of those states that has gone after doctors who prescribe them. Just something to be aware of. But untreated this is an terrible and sometimes fatal disease. PBS had a good program on it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

scrappinmagic said:


> Good Morning everyone....it's 8:20 am here in Pennsylvania, USA and we are getting ready for another Saturday Yard Sale at my brothers. Gotta get rid of a lot of stuff yet before our move in September. Don't know how we are going to get it done...too little time and too much to do.
> 
> We don't drink, so, Dave, will be passing on the cocktails. Sorry!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


I'm another non-drinker, but some of the recipes really sound good to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Does anyone know of a video to show how you start the heal, I get so confused after I move the stitches to the needle, I think if I could see it done I could do it.
> Thanks in advance
> MK


Here is one site that I used when learning to do socks. It is well broken down to the different parts of the sock:
http://www.socknitters.com/toe-up/lessonfour.htm


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> ok...just loaded an avatar (I hope) so testing to see if this works. This is a photo of the Tacoma Narrows Bridge from my backyard


If I remember correctly, we've been over this bridge many times driving from SEATAC to Silverdale on the Kitsap Peninsula where my younger son lived for a few years. My youngest granddaughter was born in Silverdale. And we've stayed at the Bangor Sub Base a few times, too. Small world! Good picture of the bridge. It seems to me we used to run into traffic jams crossing it, though!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I am in Findlay Ohio this weekend visiting the grandkids. They have grown sooooo much. It took us forever to get here. I 75 was a parking lot in Kentucky. A sudden rain storm sent dozens of car spinning. We passed 4 wrecks before deciding to get off and use side roads. The side trip was worth it as we drove through Lexington's horse breeding area. Beautiful rolling green pastures. Sending prayers to those involved in the crashes.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Martin Keith, here's a site that will help you. Beginner sock knitters rave about it. Good tutorial with pictures.

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/index.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

granny1 said:


> About 5:30 in Kansas. The week is over, and I feel like I've accomplished nothing. No projects finished, no major cleaning done, haven't cooked once yet. Did go to my sock knitting class Wednesday, but now can't remember how to start the second sock. Guess I'll have to run out there tomorrow or Monday and have them show me how again.
> May have a glass of wine while washing dishes and making dinner. Not too much on mixed drinks. Got to get my swap package taken care of and hope to get some serious yarn work and maybe sewing done this weekend. Make it a good one everyone and I'll check back later.


Oh, by the way....this is the link for the socks! Love it!
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm

OK..maybe I'm still asleep....just looked again and DorisT just posted the same link. Since I'm a newbie at socks, yeah, I'd have to say it is raveable!  Great minds!!!

I just completed my first sock! PurpleV put a link out last week about a site that walks you thru a sock step by step....so I tried it out with materials I had on hand (size 4 DPN from about 100 years ago and baby yarn) closest thing I had to the instructions. Anyway..point is it is a free tutorial (they ask for a tip at the end) and it is marvelous!!!! Now I'm hooked on socks! Uh Oh! I even bought some real sock yarn when I was in town yesterday. What beautiful yarn it all is!!!

Here in NM it is 8:07 Saturday morning. Got my coffee here, and am getting ready to knit some (still finishing my cardigan) while it is cool. Like Sorrlena said in an earlier post....we are praying for rain here in NM. Got some sprinkles last night, but we need a whole lot more than that! No moisture to speak of since February...and much less in Albuquerque proper. Humidity has been as high as 16% and as low as about 3%. Not that is DRY!!!! All of you with rain, please send some this way.

Will check up on y'all later! Have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning to all...it's another hot dry morning here (the weather man reports now 204 days without significant rainfall...yesterday I watched the rain on the other side of the city fall from the clouds and evaporate before it reached the ground...we are at .19" for the year so far--to meet average, we should be at around 4" ). I'll be off to work shortly and still have a lot to catch up on from working short hours last week; I have concluded that a "working vacation" doesn't work! Ah, well, I need to be busy and get things done. Then I'll be free to knit something new, though I haven't quite decided what that will be, while I still have 3 WIPs and am not motivated to work on any of them at the moment. In one of them, I discovered a mistake and am just not ready to deal with that, as it means frogging a couple thousand stitches (!)...think I'll work on something small like a hat band or perhaps jewelry for the time being. 

Iced coffee also seems like the thing this morning. It's already 75F at 8:10 a.m.!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

DorisT said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > ok...just loaded an avatar (I hope) so testing to see if this works. This is a photo of the Tacoma Narrows Bridge from my backyard
> ...


Not anymore (traffic jams) if you notice there is now another bridge!!!! One way traffic on each


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hello everyone I am here visiting my daughter in N. Virginia. She has NOT been well and hasn't yet recieved a definitive diagnosis. She is ony 31 and has tested positive for Lyme's Disease (from a Tick) her Rheumatoid Factors are over 2500 and normal is below 14. I am very worried.
> 
> Lyme is rampant in my area and in 2000 I had a serious case of it with Bell's Palsy on entire right side of face. It is curable but not with the antibiotics they use. ABs will only contain and supress, not cure. Just received a post from some healers this a.m. regarding Lyme. Herbs that are very useful are Teasel, Boneset and Astragalus. Post me privately for the protocols. I used Homeopathy and Astragalus to cure my Lyme and it was very successful. So don't worry, just be open to different possibilities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Massive doses of antibiotics can deal with Lyme. But I think VA may be one of those states that has gone after doctors who prescribe them. Just something to be aware of. But untreated this is an terrible and sometimes fatal disease. PBS had a good program on it.[/quote]

Massive doses of AB's are extraordinarily harmful. There is a documentary on Lyme that focuses on promoting long-term massive doses to cases that the allopaths cannot even control. It has gotten a lot of attention. But Ab's are not curative in the short or long term use, and do cause damage to the immune system and destroy the flora of the intestines with other concomitant problems. The documentary portrays the totalitarian nature of the medical industry leaving you very sympathetic to these medical 'renegades.' Actually, it was pretty funny, in a cynical way, watching this battle btw one failed protocol working against another dangerous protocol with neither side having any understanding of what they were doing or dealing with. Toxic drugs are toxic drugs, legal or not!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

tamarque said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone I am here visiting my daughter in N. Virginia. She has NOT been well and hasn't yet recieved a definitive diagnosis. She is ony 31 and has tested positive for Lyme's Disease (from a Tick) her Rheumatoid Factors are over 2500 and normal is below 14. I am very worried.
> ...


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Tamarque...thank you for your input. I am glad you are feeling better. I will private you for protocol when and if my daughter is diagnosed. Thank loads


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I had an unexpected visitor this morning. A bird got in the house. How??? No Idea!!! My cat chased it upstairs. I closed all the room doors and tried to chase it downstairs and out the door. It wanted to stay upstairs. Finally it landed on the beam outside the bathroom. I let it in and closed the door, opened the window and ushered it out.

Once things got a little quieter, I grabbed some "leftovers" and played with a crochet hook --- I cannot honestly say I crochet --- and these 3 little creatures materialized. They are stuffed with a little poly fiber and cat nip.

We will be visiting a cousin for a few days and I thought I'd take her a few dish tribbles (http://1870pearl.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/02/rubadubdub.html). That pit me in mind of the "original" Star Trek and a favorite episode, 'The Trouble With Tribbles.' Those creatures were not flat and they were furry, so.......... The whole theme seemed appropriate since her husband was/is a Trekkie.


----------



## maryamsteffen (Jun 9, 2011)

Todays post was delicious to wake up to. It is now 8tish Washington state time and it is a glorious morning. My dog Daisey is out on the lawn chewing huge knuckle bone, the peas are flourishing, and all is right with the world. it was fun to read the posting today and I do intend to try the first drink recipe, being of some age of course I have forgotten the name of it. I just wanted to say to Granny 1 that on occasion and non product week is quite productive, good for the soul. It can't occur too often but on those "rare" times it is good. I have no idea how to post so I am not sure that this is anything but an exercise in self something. But here goes. My code name is Batagowl. I haven't had a code name since some cereal boxes had rings, badges and what all. What fun.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Wow! I can't wait to try the Champagne Charlie! Happy racing and sipping!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Ok this was the drink around the pool last year. 1 1/2 ozs. of vodka, 1 oz of kahlua and a huge scoop of chocolate ice cream in the blender with some ice. Be careful just like a chocolate shake they go down easy but you can sink hard. We are using vanilla ice cream this year. We also used frozen yogurt to. It was still yummy... :thumbup:


That sounds wonderful, my BF will want to kill me for drinking all of his vodka this week. Lucky I bought wine. alas. I'm here in the morning after a cup of tea. Need to go get breakfast, mail packages and then I'm off to the farmer's market for vegetables and fruits. I shall be working on some fun and interesting recipes this weekend while starting a potato chip scarf. So, the question is knit into front and back of each stitch or yarn over to increase the number of stitches? This could be interesting.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

The picture of wellies with formal dress is just too funny. Thank you, Dave, for the grin and the image. I have traded to a car new to me after driving a Neon for 12 years. Unfortunately I cannot recognize my new car in a parking lot so I borrowed an idea from Warpspeed Linda and made a cover for the trunk (boot).


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave on your Turkish Cacik can you substitute sour cream for the yogurt? I don't care for anything with yogurt in it.
> ...


The only yogurt I've ever eaten has been the fat-free or low fat. There was a recipe for a banana cake in Bon Appetit that looked good but called for full fat yogurt, so I bought some. Well, what a difference the fat makes. I AM IN LOVE. I eat some of it every day. First I purchased Brown Cow, but then I purchased Trader Joes. The brand, to my taste buds anyway, did not make any difference. I think even if you don't like yogurt if you try the full fat you will like it. YUM


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Regarding cinnamon: If any have read the Dune novels by Frank Herbert, spice is a key element to the stories - that spice is described as very much like cinnamon.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, it is turning out to be quite lovely today! (Could do with a bit less wind, though.)


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I just wanted to say to Granny 1 that on occasion and non product week is quite productive, good for the soul. It can't occur too often but on those "rare" times it is good. 

I know, but I had so many plans for all the things I wanted to do before I either went back to work or started looking for a new job. I have two weeks left. Trying to fit some mystery shopping in so there is some money coming in next month if the job ends! Out now to get a new rotary cutter and board as I can't find any of the old ones. Wanted to sew today--pretty sad when you have to go buy equipment to do what you want!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yum!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning from the beautiful Finger Lakes of New York. I was trying to sew a sweater together when I was invaded by my younger daughter and 5 of her 8 kids. DH is grilling hot dogs and hamburgers for lunch and then they are going to the farmers market in Ithaca. Then maybe back to the sweater!


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

nowadays at least here in Canada kids don't do chore.I've tried with my granddaughter


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Regarding cinnamon: If any have read the Dune novels by Frank Herbert, spice is a key element to the stories - that spice is described as very much like cinnamon.


Loved Dune! Yeah, every time I have cinnamon I think of the "spice" just can't help it.

When it comes to using cinnamon for coffee, I find that brewing with a stick is better than the powder. But....I love to sprinkle a bit on the top of my cup of coffee too from time to time. Also makes a GREAT tea when making sun tea...just add a stick to your favorite tea, set in sun, and yum!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning from So.Cal. We are finally over the June Gloom, but it has been HOT. Fractured my ankle in three places 3 months ago and it is stiff, so went to my sister's home and sat on the steps of her pool and kicked and kicked and kicked with that leg to get some exercise to strengthen the muscles that hadn't been used for all those months. The pool was a blessing. Finished those felted coasters for her and she loves them. Forgot to take a pix. Next time I go there will take camera and post a pix. Have a great weekend all


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Try Chobani Greek yogurt and you'll fall in love all over again! It comes in fruit flavors and plain. I sometimes have a cup of it for lunch and it satisfies me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The problem is that one doctor tells her the tests are a false positive and another says it is probably something immunological..she keeps getting the run around. She see's a Rheumatologist on Monday. Hoepfully she will get a 'final' diagnosis. It is almost as if they are afraid to say LYMES. But SOMETHING is going on. This playful,frisky girl is now tired,in pain and she has a 7mth old and a job. Her lab reports are horrible! Positive for Parovirus (this is a hoot) also non existent Immunoglobulin A. Rheumatoid Factor over 2000 and Aldolase out of the sky. So SOMETHING is not right, the question is WHAT??????[/quote]

That is the problem with Lyme and the entire medical industry. The system attempts to mechanize the body and health and it tries to mechanize and control healing. However, it is a very defective system with very little success, and certainly very little that could pass for real science. Okay, I am on a rant--I will stop. But even that industry blows its own whistle on a regular basis to say how defective it really is. So that off my chest, Lyme testing has not improved in over 20 yrs. It is now fashionable to dx Lyme just because, or to not dx it just because. ABs are thrown at every and anything in this system.

Don't ask me why I became such a medical revolutionary, but have been so since childhood despite the fact that my experiences with that system were few and far between. Instinctively I knew these so-called experts never really saw me, listened to me, or had anything useful or safe to offer me. Very thankfully my mother did not drag me to an md with every sniffle--and boy was she a true believer! I did become very fascinated with biology and the human body, ultimately reading and beginning to try nutritional and herbal treatments. Today I totally believe that all healing is based on energy, working with the body as a total system, and have found several protocols that I trust and use and practice. Will be very happy to share with any and all who are interested.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I feel for those of you in colder, rainier, or way to hot regions. It is glorious here in NYS today. Sun is hot, but only in the low 80's. Today is going to be a relaxing day--I am committed. Really rough this past week. Got granddaughter packed and down to the City for her trip to Senegal. It has been planned for the past 9 months or so. Big struggle to get this 15 yr old focused on the work she needed to finish and money to be earned--spent all month on this. Thursday nite they cancelled the trip completely due to political unrest in that country. Such a bummer for all. Now I also need to contact all the people who have been contributing $$ for this trip and let them know. Daughter called to say the kids, about 15 of them, decided to do something for the kids in Senegal that they would have been working with to build a pig sty. I really liked that the kids wanted to do something because the parents at the meeting did not. Obviously the program has had success in teaching the kids about community responsibility and social consciousness.

What made the news about the Senegal cancellation even harder for me to absorb was that on Thursday morning someone ran into my car and wrecked it and me as well. I still have not come completely back into my body despite this fabulous energy massage given to me. That massage put me into alignment in 1 session in a way the chiro never could have done in 10! Just love this woman who works on me. 

Will take lots of time just for me this weekend--need to sit in the sun, knit and meditate and water the garden at sundown. Need to do lots of nature connecting today.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 1:00 pm here in Michigan. Thursday while I was in the book store I found this book called The Very Easy Guide To Lace Knitting by Lynne Watterson. The book is set up as lessons & projects. On Thursday we had a man who killed 7 people including 2 children ( one was his own daughter) then later he held 3 more people hostage for several hours before he took his own life. What is this world comming to.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

It is a wonderful sunny day in Michigan - temp in the 80's today. We have had such a cool rainy spring here we are thankful for the sun - and some hot days to ripen my tomatoes. My husband went today for sweet cherries - yum. May bake a cherry pie with the sour and sweets mixed - except that means turning on the oven, well a little sacrifice for the greater good.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Went to Lake Chautauqua in NY State yesterday to have lunch with BIL and SIL with my DH. Ate on patio of restaurant right on the waterway. Beautiful and relaxing with great food. Always nice not to cook and do dishes. Son's car finally sold, he works in So. Korea and has no need for a car. His Dad and I were in charge of this headachey detail, selling the car. So happy is done and over with. Lots of errands today, tired, so resting inbetween runs to stores. Hope I can start to knit new blanket later today. Hope everyone is having the best day possible.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

10:30am and it's a rather cool 62ºF here in Seattle. Our weather has been so weird. Fortunately, it means that I can still knit all my woolblend charity hats and scarves and whatever else. The cool weather will NOT deter me from lovely cocktails so BRING IT!! :-D


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Very hot and humid here in Phoenix AZ, BUT... I am overrun with zuchini and need to bake zuchini bread. So, does anyone have a really good recipe? I have tried a couple off the internet that were just so so. Thought someone here might be able to help. Knitting and baking, sounds like winter work doesn't it?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone from sunny, not-quite-so-hot South New Jersey USA. After no central A/C all week during the wave of hi 90*sF,the replacement of the 2 compressors was completed just before the deluge began Friday afternoon. I was so worn out from not sleeping at night that I didn't awake until 10AM today ! What a cool, blissful rest, even if DH needed a blanket....the wuss !! Readying a bottle of Armenian Pomegranate Wine for later R&R. Making a visit to ACMoore w/50% coupon in my pocket (respective hole already burnt), scored wonderful clearance wool/blends at JoAnn's yesterday for $.97/skein in some of my favorite colors, got home ahead of the rain. One local village had 1.75" of rain in 20 minutes in the afternoon, of course, flooding ensued, but now all is drained & sunny for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

JillF said:


> Very hot and humid here in Phoenix AZ, BUT... I am overrun with zuchini and need to bake zuchini bread. So, does anyone have a really good recipe? I have tried a couple off the internet that were just so so. Thought someone here might be able to help. Knitting and baking, sounds like winter work doesn't it?


Here's my recipe, which gets rave reviews every time I make it! I actually request zucchini from my friends so I can make this!!

Preheat oven to 325º. Prepare pans (I use olive oil spray and then sprinkle the pans with cinnamon sugar) You can use 2 regular loaf pans or 3~4 mini pans.

Grate zucchini and DO NOT DRAIN!

Sift together:
3 c. flour (I use about half whole wheat flour)
1 t. salt
1 t. baking soda
1 t. baking powder
3 t. cinnamon
1 t. nutmeg

Beat together:
3 eggs
1/2 c. oil
1/2 c. applesauce/apple butter/etc. (I use homemade)
3 t. vanilla
1 c. sugar
1 c. brown sugar

Add sifted ingredients and beat well. Stir in 4 c. grated zucchini WITH LIQUID and nuts if desired.

Bake 40~60 minutes (about 55 minutes for the smaller pans). Cool pans on rack for 20 mins. Remove from pan.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy weekend to you all. I just found out that I made a mistake on my sweater, so I laid it down for awhile and got on KP. The pattern said to bind off and I did, but then I realized I got in a hurry and bound off too soon. Oh well, it's not so bad, it was the first mistake I made on this particular sweater. I'm making a seed stitch short-sleeve top with sport yarn. The yarn is finer than I'm used to, but I really like how it's turning out. But , it's way too hot to wear it now, anyway. I thought I would wear it this fall. A person has to be a speed-reader to keep up with KP! I try to read some and still keep up with my knitting. Have a great rest of weekend.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just finished some of my work around here for the day. Thought I'd add a new drink here for nonalcohol drinks. Its called an Egg Cream,use to have it while living in Mount Vernon N.Y. about 20 miles from N.Y. city.
> 5 tablespoons chocolate syrup
> 1/4 cup of milk
> sparkling water
> In glass add chocolate syrup and milk, slowly pour in water when almost to the top slowly stir mixture until milk and chocolate are mixed, and white foam on top.


Ah! Egg Creams! Memories of childhood in Brooklyn, NY!

Montrealers seem never to have heard of Egg Creams (in which there are never eggs nor any cream). So, I got the brilliant idea of using ready made chocolate milk and diet cream soda (which also has no cream). Half chocolate milk/half cream soda. Looks and tastes just like the soda fountain egg creams of my childhood.

Now I need to find some diet cream soda!

Does any one know - for sure - just how a beverage without eggs or cream got to be named Egg Cream?? I wish I knew.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Kurichan, thank you so much for the quick reply and recipe. I have 10 lg zuchini waiting for me. I thought I would bake them into loaves, wrap and freeze them. I can knit and check in here while they are baking. LOL. Thank God for air conditioning.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I know that Dave knows this, but for all of you to whom Turkish Cacik is new, it's pronounced "jah JIK". The chairman of our department, my boss, was from Ankara, loved to cook, eat,always eager to try new recipes from all cuisines.Very well educated, he was a most pleasant person with and for whom to work.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

JillF said:


> Kurichan, thank you so much for the quick reply and recipe. I have 10 lg zuchini waiting for me. I thought I would bake them into loaves, wrap and freeze them. I can knit and check in here while they are baking. LOL. Thank God for air conditioning.


You're welcome; happy to share! Freezes beautifully. You can also grate and freeze the zucchini in 4 cup portions so you can make the bread any time! Don't be afraid to add more zucchini if you want; I've used up to 5 cups. Enjoy!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > just finished some of my work around here for the day. Thought I'd add a new drink here for nonalcohol drinks. Its called an Egg Cream,use to have it while living in Mount Vernon N.Y. about 20 miles from N.Y. city.
> ...


I had never heard of these either until I was helping someone from NYC who had been in prison here. He introduced me to the idea. Very refreshing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> scrappinmagic said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone....it's 8:20 am here in Pennsylvania, USA and we are getting ready for another Saturday Yard Sale at my brothers. Gotta get rid of a lot of stuff yet before our move in September. Don't know how we are going to get it done...too little time and too much to do.
> ...


The _Morning Star_ drink I posted is alcohol-free, unless you want to spike it with Bacardi, enjoy!

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Good evening to all,
> I have some good news to share. Went to the Ortho dr.
> 
> Great news Queenmawmaw! Isn't it good knowing there are some doctors out there that truly care about their patients.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Cinnamon is indeed a bit of a 'super spice',
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > just finished some of my work around here for the day. Thought I'd add a new drink here for nonalcohol drinks. Its called an Egg Cream,use to have it while living in Mount Vernon N.Y. about 20 miles from N.Y. city.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> many more tea parties. Thank you Dave and everyone else.


Will keep your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

scrappinmagic said:


> Good Morning everyone....it's 8:20 am here in Pennsylvania, USA and we are getting ready for another Saturday Yard Sale at my brothers. Gotta get rid of a lot of stuff yet before our move in September. Don't know how we are going to get it done...too little time and too much to do.
> 
> Where will you be moving to?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

No diet soda--it is worse than the regular. Studies are showing people putting on even more weight with diet soda than regular. And the aspartame in the diet soda is incredibly toxic. Some of the symptoms it produces is like diabetes and other neurological conditions. 

As for the egg in egg creams? I think originally they did use raw egg in them. Guessing, but the egg probably got deleted due to cost saving efforts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Can tell a real NY'r by their memories of egg creams--the real thing. What was that brand of chocolate syrup that was so popular then?


You mean there's _another_ brand? I thought only Hershey's made chocolate syrup!
Seriously though, I've tried other brands, and only Hershey's tastes 'right'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As for the egg in egg creams? I think originally they did use raw egg in them. Guessing, but the egg probably got deleted due to cost saving efforts.


Just as well, since raw egg white seems to block absorbtion of one or another of the B vitamins. Besides, as much as I _love_ steak tartare, I can't stomach it with the raw egg white, just the yolk for me, please. The whites will end up in an omlet or some other cooked dish.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > As for the egg in egg creams? I think originally they did use raw egg in them. Guessing, but the egg probably got deleted due to cost saving efforts.
> ...


And in times past, we were always cautioned about eating raw eggs because of the salmonella risk--doesn't seem to be such a big issue now, but when I was a kid, it was indeed a concern.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > As for the egg in egg creams? I think originally they did use raw egg in them. Guessing, but the egg probably got deleted due to cost saving efforts.
> ...


I'm with you there, I love steak tartare but only serve it with an egg yolk. Fortunately, egg whites freeze brilliantly and the process 'de-natures' them, this means they whisk up even better for meringues and souffles. There is currently a research project investigating the effect at a molecular level since it is believed it may have other applications, I only know it works!

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


That is why I stick with organic. Despite the govt scare mongering with organic production, it is the conventional and factory farms that ALWAYS produce the problems with food.

But for myself, I never did like raw eggs--the idea just made me squeemish. They are supposed to be real healthy, but.......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And in times past, we were always cautioned about eating raw eggs because of the salmonella risk--doesn't seem to be such a big issue now, but when I was a kid, it was indeed a concern.


It could be that 'in times past', commercially produced eggs weren't as well washed before shipping as they now are. Here I never even thought of washing an egg before cracking it. However, in Syria ... the eggs are _visibly_ filthy when purchased at the store, and I wash them with a scrub brush and warm soapy water before doing anything else with them.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just finished some of my work around here for the day. Thought I'd add a new drink here for nonalcohol drinks. Its called an Egg Cream,use to have it while living in Mount Vernon N.Y. about 20 miles from N.Y. city.
> 5 tablespoons chocolate syrup
> 1/4 cup of milk
> sparkling water
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > And in times past, we were always cautioned about eating raw eggs because of the salmonella risk--doesn't seem to be such a big issue now, but when I was a kid, it was indeed a concern.
> ...


I think standards have improved in the West over the years. I haven't encountered a bad egg in over thirty years, although I still crack each one into a separate bowl before adding it to any mixture. I refuse to be intimidated by scaremongers and the timorous at _The Ministry of Fun_, otherwise known as _Health and Safety_; if my liking for raw eggs gives them sleepless nights... GOOD!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dave, I do the same with any egg--it's an old habit from when I was younger and we raised our own (if we'd missed one in the gathering and it sat for a few days...well, best not go there!). I do use as much organic as I can--even better if I can grow it myself--and try to be very careful with everything we eat.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the time when we put up corn here in eastern NC. In fact plan to do some tomorrow. thanks for a new recipe,


SailorRae said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > And I have not sent any food ideas to the tea party so here goes.
> ...


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Scotslass, I've used your easy cheesecake recipe before. It's yummy! Only I add a cup of mini chocolate chips to the mix instead of the fruit. My family are chocoholics! Hee hee.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. Here in WI,USA, it 3:30 pm. Just got home from watching a grandson play in a baseball tournament. He played in a different tournament yesterday. So it was 3 games each day. On Monday his brother has a double hitter in the evening and I will be there cheering his team on. We badly need rain. Perhaps it will rain tomorrow and I can put off mowing the lawn for another day. Must get back to knitting the sweater I am making to take on vacation next month. Just need to sew it together and do the neck ribbing. Happy knitting everyone. Have a great weekend. Norita


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No diet soda--it is worse than the regular. Studies are showing people putting on even more weight with diet soda than regular. And the aspartame in the diet soda is incredibly toxic. Some of the symptoms it produces is like diabetes and other neurological conditions.


Sorry but this is totally false. I am a health professional and a diabetic. The studies done on the aspartame and other sweeteners would never be conducted on humans. These studies were conducted on mice/rats in the lab and were fed to what would be the equivalent of humans eating 500 lbs of it every day and that was the only thing they were allowed to eat. Of course, if you prefer not to use the aspartame and you are a diabetic, there are sugar alternatives out there to use. But please do not advise a diabetic to go back to using sugar. For them it is not healthier. Diabetics get dietary councelling and other lifestyle changes from their health team. There are other sweeteners in diet sodas as well, not just the ones made with aspartame, nor does the diet soda cause a person to become overweight.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Elaine82 said:


> Scotslass, I've used your easy cheesecake recipe before. It's yummy! Only I add a cup of mini chocolate chips to the mix instead of the fruit. My family are chocoholics! Hee hee.


That sounds really good, I will do that next time. I try to send something different every time Glenn has a poker game, since this is the last one till after summer, I'll make that the next treat. 
Thanks for the idea


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I tend to be fairly pragmatic about these things, I did read some years ago that drinking 70 cups of coffee sweetened with aspartame every day could increase the risk of cancer by 10% over the course of 120 years. With those odds, I'll take my chances! 

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chuckles, Dave, we need to keep everything in perspective!

Now to give a little information on my diagonal heel attempts: my first attempt made pretty lace ladders on the heels. My Mom's did the same. She tried another one but it needs some "refinement" to look nice. We are not attempting the same ones so we can find the best one faster as we compare notes! hehe, such fun.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

Cool morning Sunday in Queensland. I am still peeking out from under the blankets. Had a late night went to a church concert last night. I wore my pom pom scarf and felt so good as all the other ladies young and old wore hand made scarves too. DH wore a jumper I had made him years ago so looked the part.

DD having a great time overseas, in Berlin now, hope to hear from her again soon. Her dog getting used to her absence but he is getting into a lot of naughty behavior.Came home from shops and found pot plants upended and chewed and mothers bulbs chewed to a pulp...I don't think they will bloom again LOL. He got a big growl from me and was tiptoeing around for a day or two.

DH painted the first room in Dads house (we now live with him and will do some renovating for him to help him out) is supposed to be a light mint color but looks more like pale blue to me, will probably go more greenish when the blinds are back up. Anyway we are doing the whole house so we will learn to love it. Putting bamboo or timber floating floors in the bedrooms too. Good ones not too cheap.

In between all this visiting mother in nursing home, she would have a heart attack at her lovely peach colored house(walls and ceilings) going light mint green and ceilings white. I have been taking my knitting to do while with her. I am knitting some place mats out of pom pom yarn and will finish them with a small fringe or tassel on corners. 

Had a lovely glass of white wine with strawberries...yum to kick off our weekend Friday night. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Can tell a real NY'r by their memories of egg creams--the real thing. What was that brand of chocolate syrup that was so popular then?
> ...


there is a special chocolate syrup they used, but can't remember the name. Walmart is suppose to carry it. I just wish I could remember the name.will post if I remember


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

aljellie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > just finished some of my work around here for the day. Thought I'd add a new drink here for nonalcohol drinks. Its called an Egg Cream,use to have it while living in Mount Vernon N.Y. about 20 miles from N.Y. city.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> there is a special chocolate syrup they used, but can't remember the name. Walmart is suppose to carry it. I just wish I could remember the name.will post if I remember


The ones my local grocery has are Hershey, Nestle, and Torani, which isn't so thick but more of a chocolate flavoring syrup (it's not dark brown). We're happy that they also come in sugar free, made with Splenda.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I tend to be fairly pragmatic about these things, I did read some years ago that drinking 70 cups of coffee sweetened with aspartame every day could increase the risk of cancer by 10% over the course of 120 years. With those odds, I'll take my chances!
> 
> Dave


I love it made me laugh :lol: but so true.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > No diet soda--it is worse than the regular. Studies are showing people putting on even more weight with diet soda than regular. And the aspartame in the diet soda is incredibly toxic. Some of the symptoms it produces is like diabetes and other neurological conditions.
> ...


I've been using stevia for my tea, and recently found the liquid, which gives so much flexibility. No aftertaste, as I had had with most sweeteners.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good evening, got some shopping done, now I'm starting on a potato chip scarf using straights instead of circulars, hoping it works out. Hoping to use the scarf for a play I'll be in, but it'll be worn by another character. Taking a break to enjoy cream cheese and salmon dip which my boyfriend made and some flat bread crackers I should learn how to make;-). Its always cheaper to make my own, and rarely harder. 

Mjs-I've heard good things about stevia, but haven't used it myself. I've drank diet soda for years, because I prefer the taste to the over-sugared regular. Might try to make my own soda too, but working on jams and smoked trout "souffle" first. Back to sugars-when it comes to my coffee, I use regular sugar, but have been known to use a sweetener. I think if you have a choice its a matter of personal preference. Though I found with coffee, I can drink it black if I add some chicory in when I brew it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MJS, it is usually the aftertaste or the lack of it which determines which artificial sweetener is the one of choice. I like the Sweet n Low and use 2-3 packets a day. Brother uses the stevia. Mom uses Splenda for her baking. Cheers!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't help my self. It's a knitting joke.

A police officer pulls over a speeding car.

The officer says,' I clocked you at 80 miles per hour, sir.'

The driver says, 'Gee, officer, I had it on cruise control at 60; perhaps your radar gun needs calibrating. '

Not looking up from her *knitting* the wife says:

'Now don't be silly, dear -- you know that this car doesn't have cruise control.'

As the officer writes out the ticket, the driver looks over at his wife and growls,

'Can't you please keep your mouth shut for once !! ?'

The wife smiles demurely and says,

'Well dear you should be thankful your radar detector went off when it did or your speed would have been higher.'

As the officer makes out the second ticket for the illegal radar detector unit, the man glowers at his wife and says through clenched teeth,

'Woman, can't you keep your mouth shut?'

The officer frowns and says,

'And I notice that you're not wearing your seat belt, sir.

That's an automatic $75 fine.'

The driver says,

'Yeah, well, you see, officer, I had it on, but I took it off when you pulled me over so that I could get my license out of my back pocket.'

The wife says,

'Now, dear, you know very well that you didn't have your seat belt on. You never wear your seat belt when you're driving.'

And as the police officer is writing out the third ticket, the driver turns to his wife and barks,

' W ILL YOU PLEASE SHUT UP??'

The officer looks over at the woman and asks,

'Does your husband always talk to you this way, Ma'am?'

(I love this part)

'Only when he's been drinking!!'


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

too funny!!! :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> MJS, it is usually the aftertaste or the lack of it which determines which artificial sweetener is the one of choice. I like the Sweet n Low and use 2-3 packets a day. Brother uses the stevia. Mom uses Splenda for her baking. Cheers!


It was clear to me that others did not experience what I did. That aftertaste would last for hours. But I've been aware for a while that my body chemistry seems to be different from lots of others. So that's just the way it is.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Good evening, got some shopping done, now I'm starting on a potato chip scarf using straights instead of circulars, hoping it works out.
> 
> What is a potato chip scarf and where do I find the pattern? :?:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

aljellie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > just finished some of my work around here for the day. Thought I'd add a new drink here for nonalcohol drinks. Its called an Egg Cream,use to have it while living in Mount Vernon N.Y. about 20 miles from N.Y. city.
> ...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

very fun, and cute...sounds like a certain knitter will be in trouble with that line;-).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > As for the egg in egg creams? I think originally they did use raw egg in them. Guessing, but the egg probably got deleted due to cost saving efforts.
> ...


You could be right about the surface dirt.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG !! Maryinvt that is just hilarious .. Thanks for that


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

G'afternoon to our gracious host, Dave, and to all knitting buddies, 

It's a blue sky, sunny and 80F day in the North West, USA. Chicken stock is simmering on stove, the house smelling like a local restaurant, lol. Making soup stock on Saturdays has become a traditional thing with me, don't ask me why, lol. Could be because Pops and I like to eat a good home made soup at least once a week, so Saturdays won,lol. Besides, that allows extra time to catch up with the Tea Party, and time for knitting.... 

Have a great weekend, where ever you may be on the sphere ... happy knitting!!! Hugs, Ingrid 

Worked on a cardi all week, no frogging,(grin) it should be ready for assembly tomorrow. That's my least fun part, but it is part of the job. This coming week I'll start on a new project, don't know just what, and... finish knitting inset sleeves on a top down cardi. LOVE top down knitting, no seams and tails to sew, Russian Joins are such a blessing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I tend to be fairly pragmatic about these things, I did read some years ago that drinking 70 cups of coffee sweetened with aspartame every day could increase the risk of cancer by 10% over the course of 120 years. With those odds, I'll take my chances!
> 
> Dave


Dave--that sounds like the typical industry study--professionally stupid and designed to disarm the public to the dangers of what they push! There is a lot more independent research on those dangers. My pragmatism is to stay away from manufactured and package foodstuffs. In today's world, that needs to be the conservative approach if we value our health.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers. This site and this tea party is a God send. All of those having medical problems, I'll keep you in my prayers.
God Bless,
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > No diet soda--it is worse than the regular. Studies are showing people putting on even more weight with diet soda than regular. And the aspartame in the diet soda is incredibly toxic. Some of the symptoms it produces is like diabetes and other neurological conditions.
> ...


I don't know what your training is, but there are many people trained in some of the worse practices with courses designed by the manufacturers of some of the worse food products around. There is a large body of data and research with humans who have been drinking all these aspartame and splenda sugar substitutes. There symptoms clear up over nite when they cease drinking that stuff. The study I mentioned was just sent to me on how that soda increases weight--it makes people more thirsty and they drink an increased amount of it. It is a false sense of security that is created and people don't monitor what they imbibe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

But please do not advise a diabetic to go back to using sugar. For them it is not healthier. .[/quote]

I've been using stevia for my tea, and recently found the liquid, which gives so much flexibility. No aftertaste, as I had had with most sweeteners.[/quote]

I dont recommend sugar to anyone.

Stevia is much safer as far as I know. It is an herb--a totally different substance from any of the sugars.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Tamarque,

I agree with you whole heartedly. Vitamins are horrifying, with filler contents of ground newspaper and sand, to glue them together... Also cosmetics that contain lanolin, found mostly in facial creams, and liberally used in Baby lotions... Pretty scary! 

Inrid


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> But please do not advise a diabetic to go back to using sugar. For them it is not healthier. .


I've been using stevia for my tea, and recently found the liquid, which gives so much flexibility. No aftertaste, as I had had with most sweeteners.[/quote]

I dont recommend sugar to anyone.

Stevia is much safer as far as I know. It is an herb--a totally different substance from any of the sugars.[/quote]

During the school year I send my youngest to school with some baked treats for the teacher and office staff, one teacher requested I use stevia, I was willing to give it a try till I found out the price, for as much baking as I do, it would be a pretty spendy substitute


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

... There is a large body of data and research with humans who have been drinking all these aspartame and splenda sugar substitutes. There symptoms clear up over nite when they cease drinking that stuff. The study I mentioned was just sent to me on how that soda increases weight--it makes people more thirsty and they drink an increased amount of it. It is a false sense of security that is created and people don't monitor what they imbibe.[/quote]

I'm wondering if the truth isn't somewhere in the middle. I'm aware that the best food I can create comes from my backyard, though it does much better grown with peat than rocky clay soil. I'm also aware that studies are only as good as the companies backing them. We live in the most marketed to society to ever exist, many studies come from companies wanting to support their product. I'm not saying anyone is wrong, and to throw a monkey wrench into the mix, many of the latest studies started looking at what was invented when people started becoming more obese. It may likely have been trans-fats in the 30s. And many non-trans-fat oils potentially turn into trans-fats after 10 to 15 minutes of cooking. But the issue should be what am I eating to meet my nutrtitional requirements today, not did I pick the right sugar, or will this soda-diet or regular make me fat and keep me there? Though it might be a good question to ask before we drink it.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, got some shopping done, now I'm starting on a potato chip scarf using straights instead of circulars, hoping it works out.
> ...


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello to all from Geogia USA. It's about 8:00pm and I have finally caught up with the tea party. It's been in the 90's here every day with showers most evenings. Working on a sweater this weekend. My first attempt at a sweater worked from side to side. So far so good.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Another day in the basement packing! Will it ever end? Yes and then there will be a long drive followed by lots of unpacking. Ahh-the joys of moving. I've been reading the new Star Wars Fate of the Jedi book-Conviction. Anybody else into the Extended Universe? Believe it or not, Luke is the father of a teenage son, Han and Leia are married and grandparents and the New Republic has been replaced by the Galactic Alliance. what's this got to do with knitting and crocheting? Probably nothing since no one in these books knits or crochets, but all my stuff is packed up and waiting for the movers so I read. I knit and crochet vicariously through KP.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We just had a brief rain shower--okay, only about 30 seconds to a minute, but it's something!  And the weather guy says we have chances every day next week. WooHoo!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > dragontearsoflove said:
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Once upon a time a person could go to the store, or the farm market, or the fresh fruit and vegetable stand and buy food that was relatively clean and would know what they were buying. An apple was an apple and an egg, an egg. But today we have less and less access to real food. Instead we are fed a steady diet of marketing hype and, it seems, the greater the hype, the worse to product being pushed. If we, as a people, want to hold onto our health, or rebuild it, the medical industry is the last place to go for meaningful information, particularly nutrition. It really becomes a personal responsibility to do our own research paying attention to who is paying for the studies. The FDA does not monitor studies that are done by industry. Nor does the USDA. They take the word of the largest corporations and it is only after $$billions are made, 10's of 1000's of death and even more disease states are created that the drug is acknowledged to be a) harmful,
b) being used for purposes never even part of the FDA approval, and c)often causing the very conditions that they are sold to prevent. Statin drugs and Parkinson drugs are 2 that come immediately to mind.

Vitamins are a case in point. Most vitamins from drug corporations are useless if not dangerous. I recall a Vit A study back in the 1970's I think that the pharma corps did to show that it was dangerous. They used synthetic vitamins at such a high potency over a long period of time with rats. So even with those animals that usually have a quick reaction to the drugs given them in studies, it took well over 6 mos to get a reaction. A bogus study if there ever was one. But the problem is that one needs to know the source of their product. Usually the smaller and more natural companies produce good quality vitamin supplements but even then one needs to be vigilant. Such is the nature of our present world!

As for Stevia, it really is not that expensive since it is much sweeter than sugar and you use less of it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been using Agave Syrup lately and it's really good. That too is from a plant .. 

Have you guys been watching Jamie Oliver's show? It shows you just how awful school lunches are in the US.. and there is this great documentary called.. FOOD INC. that explains just how bad the industry is and how the big business want to patent corn etc (?) so that farmers can't use it without their rules and regulations. Next they will patent water and take control of that... GOD Forbid...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know about anybody else, but I think 'moderation in everything' is a good general rule. The odd glass of fizzy pop probably doesn't do any harm, nor does the odd spoonful of arificial sweetener. I think a good well-balanced diet is the key, processed foods are OK every now and then, but not to live on. As one of my late Mother's doctors observed, if most people stuck more or less to a 'diabetic diet', there would be very little type II diabetes and virtually no obesity. 

In the UK, when wartime rationing ended in 1954, the nation was healthier than it had ever been. It was a high-fibre diet with low fat and very little sugar. I'm not suggesting we should clear the shelves and go back to queuing up for half a pound of meat and one egg per week, but a little restraint probably wouldn't hurt. I could do with losing a few pounds myself, I can't get into the 30" trousers I wore in my twenties and now wear a size larger. 

Dave


----------



## mary-han (Mar 27, 2011)

I am late to the tea party but Dave's cocktails always sound soooo good. From Mass but vacationing in the lovely state of Maryland on the Chesapeake (crab cakes anyone?). I have a project with me but as I thought as I was packing it that it will get BORING, so I am thinking as I drink my wine that I will try to learn the provisional cast on method for a new project I want to try. Wish me luck as I have only done maybe 2 different cast on's in my short knitting career!!!!


----------



## mary-han (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with your "moderation is everything" motto Dave.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Great scarf knittingneedles, it came out really well!

Dave


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > dragontearsoflove said:
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Great scarf knittingneedles, it came out really well!
> 
> Dave


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree with the "moderation" idea. It comes from the Bible.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Carrieblue, please don't think I'm being negative in any way, but could you give me a reference for the idea of moderation from the Bible? I am taking a Bible study course in the fall and want to start preparing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knittingneedles--FOOD Inc is a great documentary. Your mentioning of patents on natural food is due to the GM of the food DNA. The only moderation with GMO products is total avoidance which is difficult in the USA because Monsanto and their ilk control the govt agencies and they won't tolerate labeling. Research says that the majority of Americans would not buy product if they knew it had GMOs. 85% of all packaged foods have some GMO ingredients in them. Message is to stay out of the center aisles in the supermarket--better yet, as Dave notes, stay out of the Palaces of Hell!

btw. Agave was touted as the new wonder sweetener: natural and healthy and organic. It has come under scrutiny lately as being anything but. One of the problems with Agave is that it often isn't. Or is has only a small % of agave content. And it isn't as unprocessed as they claim. 

While having less to eat, as Dave notes, is good for the waistline, low fat diets are not healthy. Leave the sugar and starches, particularly the processed white ones and up the fats--only the good ones. Low fat diets are proving themselves a health disaster. One issue is the level of cholesterol becomes so low that cells cannot function.

A good film that you watch online free is The World According to Monsanto--it is a full length documentary and will open your eyes real wide.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What is a potato chip scarf and where do I find the pattern? :?:[/quote]

I'm using the knit picks design team pattern. http://www.knitpicks.com/kpimages/pdf/50355220.pdf 
I believe there is one on ravelry and other websites. Most require knitting into the front and back of the stitch. Some require yarn overs. I just searched potato chip scarf knitting pattern and picked one I liked. I saw one by Lion Brand as well. Having started this, I'd suggest keeping the tension loose on this one.[/quote]

okay, i found those patterns, but not the way you doubled those 'chips.' yours doesn't look like the ones i saw. how did you get that doubled effect? i really liked the way you did yours. also, what yarn did you use?


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Jessica,

What a grand idea! Egg Creams! Just what the doc orderd for a beautiful summer evening! Thank you.

Heidi


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

good tea party Dave I do so enjoy your candid replies to lots of things,and have gleaned a lot of information from you and the others at the tea parties,thanks so much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Since we are having a bit of discussion about healthy eating, I thought to pass this little piece that just came in. For those who don't know, Clean Elections is a process for ensuring that regular folks can afford to run for political office. In the few areas of the country that have instituted a Clean Election process for certain elected positions, we are clearly seeing more proletarian and middle class people getting elected. Clean Elections is one way to control the runaway corporate take over of our food, the very essence of our survival. I left the groups link at the bottom in case anyone wants to know more about Clean Elections. Hope people don't mind the length of the post. 

The Food Industries Rotten
Influence on OUR Countries Politicians

The average American eats 1,996.3 pounds of food per year. That number includes 110 pounds of red meat, 237 pounds of fruit and 600 pounds of dairy products, not to mention 23 pounds of pizza, 24 pounds of ice cream and 53 gallons of soda. We spend thousands of dollars on our food habits and plan our schedules around mealtimes. Needless to say, eating plays a huge role in our daily lives and well-beings. Not only does the act of eating dictate our day-to-day, the food industry dictates our country's food policy and laws that govern what we eat. When you consider that the regulations on seed production, farming methods, packaging, and distribution are all tightly controlled by the companies that reap the monetary benefits, it's a a lot to chew on. The deep roots of the food industry's campaign contributions has left the American people with a minority say in what they eat.
The four biggest meat companies control a vast swath of production in the U.S. Tyson Foods is the world's largest chicken and red meat provider, controlling 27 percent of all meat and poultry sales in the U.S., according to Source Watch. Pork producer Smithfield Foods owns 26 percent of the U.S. pork market, while Cargill holds the spot of second largest meat processing company in the U.S., after Tyson.

All of these companies have a lot of power to maintain and they do it with campaign contributions. Tyson topped the list of food industry campaign contributors in the 2009-2010 campaign cycle, giving a total of $209,650 and spending over $2.5 million on lobbying efforts, as reported by Open Secrets. Similarly, Smithfield gave $149,740 and invested $1.28 in lobbying. The American Meat Institute, representing meat companies like Tyson and Smithfield, also topped the list, giving $188,150 and hitting lobbying totals of $263,000.


These astronomical donations go toward ensuring consumers are left unaware when they buy a chicken breast or pork loin. Genetically-modified food does not currently need to be labeled, nor does meat produced from cloned animals. The industry is paying to make sure elected officials care more about the profit margins on cloned meat and genetically-modified seeds than the health and safety of the public. "The beef industry is embedded in the Dept. of Agriculture and that's why the Dept. of Agriculture doesn't even have the authority to recall meat that's been tainted by E.coli," commented Michael Pollan, author of THE OMNIVORE'S DILEMMA, in response to the 2010 Supreme Court decision -to allow unlimited political spending by corporations. Pollan is referring to the fact that the USDA cannot shut down tainted meat production plants. Thorough inspections of meat plants are essentially nonexistent, leaving approximately 50 percent of cow carcasses tainted with E. coli.

Consumer Reports estimates that 70 percent of grocery store chickens are infected and the Center for Science in the Public Interest asserts that 90 percent of turkeys are as well. Barbara Kowalcyk knows too-well the dangers of E.coli in our food. Her two-year old son died within 12 days of being effected by a tainted hamburger. The meat wasn't recalled until 16 days after he died; Kowalcyk worked tirelessly to create a law requiring tainted production plants to be shut down. Though Kevin's Law was enacted in 2011, it is not enforced because the government won't fund the workforce needed to carry out the legislation.

Meat isn't the only industry whose power over farmers and consumers has spiraled out of control; monopoly of food production starts as early as the seed. Monsanto Co., the world's leading producer of genetically engineered seed, has made significant political contributions as well. The company has a history of donating heavily. These donations help to ensure that politicians will turn the other way when it comes to antitrust campaigns against the company. Indeed, the Justice Department during the Bush administration never filed a single antitrust case against any company.

According to the Washington Post, Monsanto owns 93 percent of soybean seed patents and 80 percent of corn, forcing farmers to rely on their seeds for a superior product - seeds whose prices have doubled over the past decade. Not only have they increased the cost of their seeds, Monsanto has also made a point of cracking down on small-time farmers that save and reuse their seeds; the company is notorious for suing them.

Monsanto has come under increased pressure during the Obama administration, according to the Washington Post; Monsanto-competitor DuPont brought a case against the company in 2009. Similarly, as of June 1, 83 plaintiffs, including the Center for Food Safety, were involved in bringing a suit against Monsanto's patents on genetically modified seed. Unsurprisingly then, the Monsanto PAC nearly doubled its fundraising efforts between 2008 and 2010, jumping from $336,000 in 2008 to $658,000 in 2010, according to Open Secrets. 

The effects of these contributions are as far-reaching as food is present in our lives. Because of the influence food corporations have over politicians, factory farming is allowed to grow bigger and bigger by the day. Cows are left to stand knee-deep in their own manure, while chickens die from overcrowding and turkeys are left to live without ever seeing the light of day. Not only are the results of factory farming on the animals used in the process absolutely repulsive, the damage to our own health is chilling.
The desire to produce the most food in the least amount of time has led to horrendous working conditions for employees. Many go without breaks, water, shade or basic support from their employers, as documented in the 2008 documentary Food, Inc. As many as 70 percent of workers on large animal farms come down with acute bronchitis, according to a 2001 report by Marc Schenker and Steven Kirkhorn. Twelve cases of workers dying from asphyxiation in manure pits were documented over a period of five years.

Livestock production and shipping generates 18 percent of the world's greenhouse gas emissions, according to a 2006 report by the UNs Food and Agriculture Organization. This amount is more than all transportation (cars, ships and planes) combined. In a 2009 report by the World Watch Institute, that number was reported to be even higher -- 51 percent of the world's greenhouse gas emissions. Either way, the number is appalling.

"We've never had food companies this big and this powerful in our history," said Eric Schlosser, author of Fast Food Nation. Weve never had effects so frightening, either.

Clean elections can help clean up the food industry. By providing public funding for campaigns, we ensure that elected officials need to listen to us and not to the demands of monster corporations.

Instead of relying on giants like Tyson and Monsanto to put them back in business, politicians will rely on our funding, forcing them to answer to our needs - the most elementary of which happen to be safe, nutritious and ethically-positive food.


Support food reform by voting for candidates that support clean elections legislation. Clean elections enables a greater diversity of candidates to run for public office - not just those that are wealthy enough to support a campaign. Once they are in office, they will be open to hearing and responding to your concerns - including the worry that you are not getting the best food for your money.

Not everyone can afford to buy organic vegetables and meats at local farmers markets. Even if you're on a budget, you can vote -- in fact, you can't afford not to.

Visit: nydemocracyproject.org to join the clean voters bloc and find out which candidates support clean elections legislation in your area your area. ???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

According to the Washington Post, Monsanto owns 93 percent of soybean seed patents and 80 percent of corn, forcing farmers to rely on their seeds for a superior product - seeds whose prices have doubled over the past decade. Not only have they increased the cost of their seeds, Monsanto has also made a point of cracking down on small-time farmers that save and reuse their seeds; the company is notorious for suing them.

What I don't understand is: if the seed that blows from the farmer who uses a Monsanto seed onto the farm of a farmer who reuses their own seed.. isn't that considered trespassing????? But Monsanto sues the poor farmer and says that he stole their seed?? Shouldn't the farmer sue back and say Monsanto trespassed on his land with their seed???


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Regarding cinnamon: If any have read the Dune novels by Frank Herbert, spice is a key element to the stories - that spice is described as very much like cinnamon.


now that is one novel series i never though i would hear about here. my dad read the whole series and still loves them. the movie was amazing too. i just can't get their eyes out of my mind. thought i would add my fave. recipe in tonight

No Bake Cherry cheese Cake or pie
1 9" ready made gram cracker crust
1 package (250g) cream cheese, softened
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1/3 cup (75ml) lemon juice
1 teaspoon (5ml) vanilla (real or extract both are fine)
1 can (19oz/540ml) cherry pie filling chilled (or blueberry)

In a large bowl beat softened cream cheese until fluffy. gradually beat in cream sweetened condense milk until smooth. stir in lemon juice and vanilla pour into pie crust. put in fridge and chill for 3 hours or till set. (i find over night is best if you can wait that long). top with pie filling before serving. refrigerate leftover if there is any.
i use an electric hand mixer. the cheese cake will be more of a pudding consistency as appose to the traditional NY style Cheese Cake. i personally like it more because it is so much richer and creamier.
hope you all enjoy it.
Andrea


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

JillF, I am worried about the dreadful dust & sand storms we have been seeing take over Phoenix on the news. Are you all right? What is it like?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > No diet soda--it is worse than the regular. Studies are showing people putting on even more weight with diet soda than regular. And the aspartame in the diet soda is incredibly toxic. Some of the symptoms it produces is like diabetes and other neurological conditions.
> ...


Thank you 5mmdpns, for setting that straight. I knew all that, but haven't the professional clout you do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The ones my local grocery has are Hershey, Nestle, and Torani, which isn't so thick but more of a chocolate flavoring syrup (it's not dark brown). We're happy that they also come in sugar free, made with Splenda.


Chocolate syrup withOUT sugar??!?! 
I do NOT want to read the ingredients list for that! I shudder to imagine what chemicals they add to make it.

I'll stick to the regular Hershey's syrup ... once every year or two.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> What is a potato chip scarf and where do I find the pattern? :?:


http://knittingnewscast.com/blog/2011/03/03/free-potato-chip-scarf-knitting-patterns/

http://farmmommusings.blogspot.com/2009/08/corkscrew-potato-chips-scarf.html

http://thingsalicewantstodo.blogspot.com/2011/02/potato-chip-scarf-in-paradise.html

http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/scarves/sausalito-curly-scarf.html

There are other similar patterns, but these should give you an idea. They are called 'potato chip' as much for their addictiveness (Can't have just one!) as for the super ruffly look.

I'm on my third ... so far.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

be careful with the sweeteners because of the appertain. appertain is not good for you. it is made up of 10% wood alcohol (which can't be good for you). when a Paten was first applied for. it was rejected. the second time it went through. they were trying to make a rubber of some kind when they discovered appertain. now that idea just scares me. also some of Golf War syndrome can be linked to ascertain because the pop was left on the top of the flight deck and the bottles got heated up and by heating up the ascertain it changed the pop all together thus causing Golf War Syndrome. all i ask is that you please be careful with diet anything. oh and the way they make most things like crackers 37% fat free is by adding 10% more salt. so my ? would you rather die from high blood pressure or a little fat in your food. me personally i'll take the fat and regular pop instead of chances with diet or fat free anything. i;d rather be happy and fed than sad and starving but that's just me. sorry for the soap box
have a great night or morning all
Andrea


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago we had post on food and what is in our foods. Since then I have been doing more label reading.
I have dropped 7 lbs. And this is mainly by altering what I eat. I believe my Powdered coffee creamer was a heavy culpret. I eat more salads. I eat half the breakfast cereal that I used to have and still have enough. For instance I had macaroni salad with peas and peppers in it. I would have liked to eat more as it was tasty. But I didn't. I ate what was right for me. I had lamb patties and a salad. I eat more fruit. I use yogurt instead of hard cheese. Or have a little cottage cheese. I am not hungry. Let me repeat that I am not hungry for cutting back. I take my vitamins and I have dropped down to 2% milk. I butter my toast very lightly. But I still have some fats. Oh yes and I gave up those fiber bars. I still have my coffee. I don't do desserts. Maybe when I get down to my 10 lb goal I will have a dessert once a week. I enjoy the fresh berries more. I did have a square of dark chocolate on chocolate day. But the square was enough. I thank the people on here that gave me good guidance and headed me in the right direction. I had resolved that I will not take Lipitor under no conditions. I am sure the cholesterol has come down as I feel a lot better. 
Blessings,
Mary


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's been so exciting for us Californians because the Duke and Dutches of Cambridge (better known as Will and Kate) are here in Los Angeles, Hollywood, Santa Barbara (actually, Carpenteria). They are so beautiful. Sigh!!! Well, it's rather late but I'm having a cuppa. Good Night all.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Mary in Vermont, thank you for your inspiring words about how you are eating now. I appreciate it so much!


----------



## Dizmond Lil (May 4, 2011)

Don't know how I would survive without a dryer!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so glad it's working for you Mary. I'm a great believer in the notion that if we cook with simple raw ingredients, we take far more notice of how much fat, sugar and salt we are eating. We all need a mix of fats, proteins, carbohydrates, minerals and vitamins to keep us healthy; the trick of it is to balance these sensibly.

Unfortunately, people like cheap convenient processed foods; of necessity these are loaded up with fats and serious quantities of sugar and salt to disguise poor quality ingredients, as well as preservatives to extend shelf-life. Would any of us make a cottage pie, then keep it in the refrigerator for a week to ten days, expecting it to stay fresh? Yet this is precisely what we expect of ready meals.

While I'm on the subject of the infamous cottage pie, one leading brand contains all of 12% beef, of an unspecified cut. As a meal, it contains 400 kcals which is OK as it represents 20% of the 2,000 kcals the average adult with a sedentary modern lifestyle needs. The problem is that it contains 27% of the recommended daily fat intake, including 36% of the maximum recommended intake of saturated fats and 43% of the guideline maximum salt intake, so it isn't what you'd call a healthy balanced meal!

Food labelling in the UK and EU countries is very strictly controlled, but the food manufacturers are clever, they helpfully add the values for what they describe as a 'typical serving'; they may be typical in Lilliput, but not in the real world. How many people do you know who would _typically_ divide a 6" (15cm) Quiche Lorraine between four people? It takes a lot of salad to make that look like a meal. Be careful of commercial dressings too, their 'typical servings' are per 15ml (0.5 US fl. oz) level tablespoon, not a hefty splodge!

Here's a little 'homework' for you all, take two breakfast bowls and put the amount of your preferred cereal you normally eat into one of them, now carefully weigh out 30g (approx. 1 oz) and put that in the other. Are they the same? How 'typical' are your portion sizes? Now weigh how much you usually eat and do the sums, the results may come as a surprise.

When it comes to biscuits (cookies), how many people have only one biscuit? I usually have two, but the values on the packet are per biscuit. I also have some bad news for dieters, calories do not leak out of biscuits when they break, so the couple of broken ones you eat when filling the biscuit barrel do count!

I'm not a total kill-joy, I have a couple of biscuits with a cuppa as my elevenses and a slice of cake at teatime, I also like to have one luxurious Belgian chocolate with my after-dinner coffee. I don't worry about having a pint of ale with my lunch or any other particular treat like an ice cream cone on a sunny day, because they are just that, 'treats' and factored into my calculations. There's no reason not to have a fresh fruit salad as a dessert, it's positively healthy and delicious with a little pure apple juice.

It's not about being a health fascist, I just make a mental note of what I eat over the course of a week, eating at scheduled times and sitting down to do it makes this much easier. Wandering around 'grazing' without paying attention is one of the main reasons such a high percentage of the population is overweight, in very round figures!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

toichingal said:


> In the early days could put the foot to the medal in the Porsche and get it up to 125mph.  Like floating..... much older and wiser now and the "da '61 Porsche" is getting tired. Was fun once or twice hehehe.


Now, that sounds like fun! The fastest I ever drove was 110 in an old 1975 Toyota Celica back in 1988. Pushed that car until it couldn't go no more. 

We used to live near the Cajon Speedway in El Cajon and went there a few times to watch various races and demolition derby type events. So much fun!

One day we'll get to the Texas Motor Speedway in Fort Worth and watch one of the Indy car races there. The company Randy works for sponsors one of the Indy cars and every now and then have drawings for a pair of tickets. That would be so much fun!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We've made a 'command decision', we're going with choc ice cream, just about to put the barman to work. There's a bunch of alpha males here, we know how to be decisive!


Dave,

You haven't had ice cream until you've tried Bluebell brand. Only problem is that you can only get it in Texas. We have a cat who is absolutely addicted to it and she knows the very moment one of the individual ice cream cups is opened up. Not by sound, but by scent. She's our little Dairy Fairy, alright.

Bluebell vanilla is so yummy with amaretto poured over it and topped with a maraschino cherry. Had mine like that this evening after dinner and it was wonderful.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

donnie said:


> Greetings One and All---blessed are those who have had rain and cold weather!!! It is almost unbearable here in Texas. And it is unbearable for those of us with Lung problems. It has been so hot and the ozone and pollution is so terrible, I find that I must stay in the house.


Donnie,

What part of NW Texas are you in? I'm in the Dallas/Fort Worth area - in Arlington.

I know what you mean with the weather! It is difficult for those even without lung problems to get out and do things. I think we hit 107F Friday according to our thermostat and that is placed in the shade. I know that at the time of first pitch for the Rangers on Friday, it was 105F, and we're not far from the ballpark.

We need rain and some cooler temps, but with all this heat, I'm forced to stay inside with the A/C and do some knitting while catching up on the great Sci-Fi TV we missed while in Tulsa a couple of weeks ago.  Always a silver lining if one looks hard enough.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> We will be visiting a cousin for a few days and I thought I'd take her a few dish tribbles (http://1870pearl.typepad.com/my_weblog/2007/02/rubadubdub.html). That pit me in mind of the "original" Star Trek and a favorite episode, 'The Trouble With Tribbles.' Those creatures were not flat and they were furry, so.......... The whole theme seemed appropriate since her husband was/is a Trekkie.


How cute those are! And yes, they do look like tribbles! Just hope they don't reproduce too quickly. LOL And don't ever show them to a Klingon. Is my geek card polished or what? 

We made some tribbles using faux fur and some fiberfill with our Sci-Fi club. We're overdue for making some more. I think we're the current keepers of the Tribble pelts right now. LOL My cats just adore playing with tribbles.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Regarding cinnamon: If any have read the Dune novels by Frank Herbert, spice is a key element to the stories - that spice is described as very much like cinnamon.


Randy has all of the Dune novels and he's read them at least 3 or 4 times each. I haven't read any of the novels, but tried to watch the movie and got totally lost. Once I have some time, I'll read them. I hear Frank Herbert is an excellent author.

We just have so many books, and they keep replicating somehow. I think it is all those trips to Half Price Books. LOL


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll repost the Orange Julius from either last week or the week before. I can't remember which weekend I posted it. LOL

This one has no alcohol unless you really want to add it. And if you do, rum works very well. I'm partial to Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum in it.

This recipe makes only 1 pitcher full, and you'll want to make several if you're at a gathering. These wonderful drinks disappear VERY fast around parties - even without alcohol. They're quite refreshing and satisfying at the same time.


Orange Julius
INGREDIENTS:
6 oz. frozen orange juice concentrate
1 cup milk
1 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
8-9 ice cubes
METHOD:
1. Combine all ingredients except ice cubes in blender.
2. Blend for about 1-2 minutes, adding ice cubes one at a time.
3. Serve immediately
4. Make more


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Carrieblue, please don't think I'm being negative in any way, but could you give me a reference for the idea of moderation from the Bible? I am taking a Bible study course in the fall and want to start preparing.


The bible contains instructions to be 'temperate', but it's not really the kind of text to suggest the far weaker 'moderation'.

Horace Porter is generally thought to have first coined the motto:

_Be moderate in everything, including moderation_

Whereas the phrase:

_All things in moderation, including moderation_

is usually attributed to Mark Twain.

Many other famous writers have said roughly the same thing over the years.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> And I have not sent any food ideas to the tea party so here goes.
> See if you can find Cedar's Cucumber Garlic Greek Strained Yogurt Dip Tzatziki. (It is all good) Now cook some corn on the cob. I like to cut the ends off and leave the leaves on and put it in a dish (2 at a time)with 3/4 cup water and steam cook this. I put a lid/cover on this and cook it for 9 mins. I have a 1100 watt microwave. Take the corn out and use your kitchen rubber gloves and pull the husks and hair off. You may butter and salt your corn. Now put about 2 tablespoons of this dip beside the corn and use the spoon to pat some of this dip on it. Wear a bib as it gets messy. It's different and I like it. I hope you do too. It is reallllllly tasty.
> 
> Tonights my night out to visit friends south of us. Catch up with you later.


I just love Tzatziki....my step-mother is Greek. And when I was growing up, I loved to go to Greektown in Detroit. Hellas (the restaurant) had it there...I have been hooked ever since and love that stuff on bread, veggies, and on everything! Mix the Tzatziki with a bit of creamcheese and it makes a wonderful appetizer in cherry tomatoes. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You mean there's _another_ brand? I thought only Hershey's made chocolate syrup!
> Seriously though, I've tried other brands, and only Hershey's tastes 'right'.


I remember drinking Bosco at my Grams house as a kid. 

Could that be the one?

I used to love egg creams too. Found it funny then as is now that there are neither egg nor cream in the concoction. Still tastes great.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just as well, since raw egg white seems to block absorbtion of one or another of the B vitamins. Besides, as much as I _love_ steak tartare, I can't stomach it with the raw egg white, just the yolk for me, please. The whites will end up in an omlet or some other cooked dish.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who enjoys a good steak tartare. Although I'm very hard pressed to find anyone who would even cook a burger medium rare. One restaurant did and I gave him _and_ the chef a nice tip for taking care of that for me. If Randy ever finds out he'll get mad. I've always had a taste for raw ground beef with raw eggs and onion. I enjoyed that with my gramps - it was our little secret.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I don't see why not, but I only use either ground cinnamon or cinnamon sticks, it finds its way into lots of traditional English dishes, it's one of my favourite spices.
> 
> Dave


Another really nice thing with cinnamon is that it helps regulate blood sugar in diabetics. I eat cinnamon every day - I love it in a mug of hot drinking chocolate, and in hot tea, especially sprinkled on hot chai tea.

Cinnamon is one of my favorite spices to add to Wassail around Christmas and New Year's. Yes, I'll share my version of a Crockpot Wassail. It gets requested along with my salsa every New Year's Eve. I don't see why Wassail can't be consumed any other time of year, though?


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> A couple of weeks ago we had post on food and what is in our foods. Since then I have been doing more label reading.
> I have dropped 7 lbs. And this is mainly by altering what I eat. I believe my Powdered coffee creamer was a heavy culpret. I eat more salads. I eat half the breakfast cereal that I used to have and still have enough. For instance I had macaroni salad with peas and peppers in it. I would have liked to eat more as it was tasty. But I didn't. I ate what was right for me. I had lamb patties and a salad. I eat more fruit. I use yogurt instead of hard cheese. Or have a little cottage cheese. I am not hungry. Let me repeat that I am not hungry for cutting back. I take my vitamins and I have dropped down to 2% milk. I butter my toast very lightly. But I still have some fats. Oh yes and I gave up those fiber bars. I still have my coffee. I don't do desserts. Maybe when I get down to my 10 lb goal I will have a dessert once a week. I enjoy the fresh berries more. I did have a square of dark chocolate on chocolate day. But the square was enough. I thank the people on here that gave me good guidance and headed me in the right direction. I had resolved that I will not take Lipitor under no conditions. I am sure the cholesterol has come down as I feel a lot better.
> Blessings,
> Mary


WooHooo Mary, good for you!!!! 
I recently had a scarewith my liver AND my sugar....ugh. The Doctor didn't say anything so I called a nutritionist at the Hospital near me and asked "Can you spare a moment or two?"
She gave me some good advise like 1) Take a good fish oil Capsile every morning(helps raise good cholesterol while you work on the bad. 2) more fiber, but not neccessarily calories (make sure you are getting wholegrain, not flour ofthe useless part of the grain) and 3) avoid sugar but don't sweat the small stuff (if you take ALL the sugar away..you might find yourself bingeing worst than if you had just cut down on the sugar).
I lost 13 pounds so far....only a hundred more to go.
I refuse to take meds for weight or liver, so I HAVE to think of what goes in my mouth and through my brain...I want to live!!!


----------



## wrmhrtncldtoes (Apr 23, 2011)

I love cinnamon...I use for making Greek-style Goulash (Manestra) and also when i make homemade bread, I load the cinnamon as i make the final roll....then after it has baked, slice it, toast it, and after lightly buttering it, i sprinkle a tiny bit of Truvia on it....hehehe


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> I've been using stevia for my tea, and recently found the liquid, which gives so much flexibility. No aftertaste, as I had had with most sweeteners.


I love Stevia! We've used it in many different forms - the liquid is great, but we tend to use Truvia, and more often Sun Crystals which has just a little bit of sugar, and only the sweetest part of the leaf of the Stevia. No aftertaste at all.

Sun Crystals is excellent for baking. It isn't all gritty like Splenda for Baking.

I also like to use Granulated Fructose in my baking as that works just like sugar does - it melts and becomes a liquid during baking. The upside is that you use less than 1/2 of what you would use for sugar - then add the rest in Stevia. It is healthier and tastes better, truth be told.

Granulated fructose blends well in hot & iced tea, so does Truvia, liquid stevia, and Sun Crystals. I don't know about coffee, as I don't touch the stuff. Randy has his Sun Crystals and he said that works the best of anything sweet in coffee.  He also uses a French Press to make his coffee and has become such the coffee snob, it is almost unbearable. <giggle>


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is another fun recipe to go with the Pizza Soup!

They're called Pizza Taters and are so yummy. Perfect for appetizers for a gathering, or even for a kids party.

*Pizza Taters*

1¼ hours | 10 min prep 
SERVES 4

*INGREDIENTS:*

4 baking potatoes
oil, for rubbing 
1 ½ cups pizza sauce 
¼ teaspoon Italian seasoning 
1 cup mozzarella cheese

Possible toppings (your choice of 1, some, or all if you can)
Italian Sausage - cooked
Sliced Pepperoni 
Olives  green and/or black, sliced
Green Peppers, sliced or chopped 
Mushrooms
Ham or Canadian Bacon, cooked and sliced
Cooked Bacon, cooked crumbled or sliced
Ground Beef, cooked

*METHOD*

1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Scrub the potatoes well and pierce with a fork. Rub the potatoes with oil. Bake 1 hour or until tender. Allow to cool enough to handle. 
2.Cut the top 1/4 off the potato and scoop out some of the potato. 
3.Heat the broiler. 
4.Combine the Italian seasoning and pizza sauce and divide among potatoes. Top with desired toppings. Sprinkle each potato with 1/4 cup of cheese. 
5.Place the potatoes under the broiler and melt the cheese.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

We have enjoyed our brief but busy time with our grandkids here in Findlay Ohio. Today we head for Montpelier, Ohio to visit our other daughter and then 1/2 way home this evening. Well off to eat breakfast with the little ones before heading out. They are so full of life. Makes me feel younger just being with them. Although I am the one who needs the naps now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave - I'm envious of your liquor cabinet contents!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> And I have not sent any food ideas to the tea party so here goes.
> See if you can find Cedar's Cucumber Garlic Greek Strained Yogurt Dip Tzatziki. (It is all good) Now cook some corn on the cob. I like to cut the ends off and leave the leaves on and put it in a dish (2 at a time)with 3/4 cup water and steam cook this. I put a lid/cover on this and cook it for 9 mins. I have a 1100 watt microwave. Take the corn out and use your kitchen rubber gloves and pull the husks and hair off. You may butter and salt your corn. Now put about 2 tablespoons of this dip beside the corn and use the spoon to pat some of this dip on it. Wear a bib as it gets messy. It's different and I like it. I hope you do too. It is reallllllly tasty.
> 
> Tonights my night out to visit friends south of us. Catch up with you later.


This does sound yummy - it's a version of my Hominy Summer Salad. I roast corn on the cob and then add cans of drained vegetables - I use white and golden hominy, black and white beans, diced tomatoes with green chillies (I leave this with the juice) and whatever other vegetables you like - then I dice green onions, green pepper, and cucumber and slice the kernels off the roasted corn. I mix them all together using the Tziki sauce/dip and enjoy this fresh salad with anything throughout the summer and even in the winter when I want to have something summery. Enjoy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> According to the Washington Post, Monsanto owns 93 percent of soybean seed patents and 80 percent of corn, forcing farmers to rely on their seeds for a superior product - seeds whose prices have doubled over the past decade. Not only have they increased the cost of their seeds, Monsanto has also made a point of cracking down on small-time farmers that save and reuse their seeds; the company is notorious for suing them.
> 
> What I don't understand is: if the seed that blows from the farmer who uses a Monsanto seed onto the farm of a farmer who reuses their own seed.. isn't that considered trespassing????? But Monsanto sues the poor farmer and says that he stole their seed?? Shouldn't the farmer sue back and say Monsanto trespassed on his land with their seed???


What is one of the most misunderstood concepts is how capitalism works and its relationship to democracy--the two are antithetical to each other. So without going into this here, it can be simply said that money is its own logic and has nothing to do with human rights or civil liberties. Monsanto buys its laws by buying the politicial powers--they put their own people into office and have them sitting on the decision-making committees of the FDA and the USDA, etc. For many years it was illegal to patent anything natural for fear of the the totalitarian control that would result. Monsanto and their ilk fought against this for decades finally succeeded under Bush the first. And now that the Supreme Court ruled in Citizens United (a newspeak title if ever there was one), Monsanto and other huge corporations can donate freely to political campaigns. That is why we need to have a Clean Elections process more than ever if we, the people, want to reclaim any humanist based reality in Congress.

You are right that it doesn't make sense from the person-on-the-street's point of view. But we are not in the driver's seat and are getting beaten to death quite literally. That is why we need to stop bickering over meaningless issues and get together on the things that really affect our lives, our health and survival. Fighting against GMOs is one of those issues that affects us directly and personally. And since they can and do affect our DNA, we will be affecting the health of future generations. Further, the idea of patenting food is a very scarey development. If, or when Monsanto and Syngenta, and the rest of those chemical corps gain full control via patents of our food, we become totally controlled by them and their political policies. And we should all know they have no good intentions towards the mass of humankind.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using stevia for my tea, and recently found the liquid, which gives so much flexibility. No aftertaste, as I had had with most sweeteners.
> ...


Maelinde, fructose is the sugar in High Fructose Corn Syrup (HFCS) that has come under scrutiny for its negative impact on our liver. Glucose is NOT processed in our bodies in the same way as fructose. If you use this form of sugar, you should be aware of its problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using stevia for my tea, and recently found the liquid, which gives so much flexibility. No aftertaste, as I had had with most sweeteners.
> ...


Maelinde, fructose is the sugar in High Fructose Corn Syrup (HFCS) that has come under scrutiny for its negative impact on our liver. Glucose is NOT processed in our bodies in the same way as fructose. If you use this form of sugar, you should be aware of its problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cinnamon is a great spice and can be used in dishes other than sweet things. I often put it in with other Indian spices in my vegetables. It adds a great balance of flavors.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > After a couple of wet days I am hoping for a dry weekend so I can get the washing out. Hope every one has a good weekend- Happy Knitting.
> ...


Salads and Sours sure sounds like a great combination. I love Amaretto Stone Sours - make the same way as your regualr sours, only add a shot of orange juice. You can make up your own versions with grenadine (sunrise) or pomegranate to add variety. Yum, think I'll have to go make a drink.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> evening all. been a busy week with son's doctor appointments. all is fine with him for another 6 months.
> spent the day at my mom and dad's cleaning the basement with my sister and son helped some to.
> Dreamweaver so jealous i so want the Spud and Cloe farm animal book to. if only for the sheep patterns as well.
> Good news the job i asked everyone to cross their fingers i get about 2 weeks ago almost now. i got. yeah. i start Tuesday morning. i just pray it doesn't get very humid though because if it does then they have to close the warehouse doors. oh well will learn to survive. off to finish laundry. then hopefully to finish the egg cozy i started what seems like weeks ago. to many distractions.
> ...


Congratulations on getting the job....hope it works out well.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, for the discussion on temperate and moderation. Also, thanks for hosting the tea party every weekend. These have been a cornucopia of fun and information.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Having a ball this week, went to yarn factory store have yarn overload. Did not get into my carving as I wanted to. Have to get my gnome done before christmas. So hot here,and humid. Did get some of gardens cleaned up . Manage to cut lower branches of tomato plants,only to dicover had cut off two tiny tomatoes. Having a iced cherry mocha coffee. Will make Italian pasta salad for tomorrow, something cool to go with the hot weather. Have tarragon, basil,garlic chives,and oregano that will have to be picked and dried soon. Have a good weekend all.


I'm going to be in the Madison, WI area next weekend -- is the yarn mill near there? Would like to see the gnome pattern you're working on - hope to grow herbs to dry next year....any tips to pass along?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We've made a 'command decision', we're going with choc ice cream, just about to put the barman to work. There's a bunch of alpha males here, we know how to be decisive!
> ...


Maelinda,we DO have Bluebell in Al.&Fl. homemade vanilla is my fave.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

wrmhrtncldtoes said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago we had post on food and what is in our foods. Since then I have been doing more label reading.
> ...


congrats,I am proud of you,I was diagnosed diabetic about a month ago I to am watching what goes in my mouth I am dropping an average of 3 lbs per week and I feel much better and I am not hungry


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> A couple of weeks ago we had post on food and what is in our foods. Since then I have been doing more label reading.
> I have dropped 7 lbs. And this is mainly by altering what I eat. I believe my Powdered coffee creamer was a heavy culpret. I eat more salads. I eat half the breakfast cereal that I used to have and still have enough. For instance I had macaroni salad with peas and peppers in it. I would have liked to eat more as it was tasty. But I didn't. I ate what was right for me. I had lamb patties and a salad. I eat more fruit. I use yogurt instead of hard cheese. Or have a little cottage cheese. I am not hungry. Let me repeat that I am not hungry for cutting back. I take my vitamins and I have dropped down to 2% milk. I butter my toast very lightly. But I still have some fats. Oh yes and I gave up those fiber bars. I still have my coffee. I don't do desserts. Maybe when I get down to my 10 lb goal I will have a dessert once a week. I enjoy the fresh berries more. I did have a square of dark chocolate on chocolate day. But the square was enough. I thank the people on here that gave me good guidance and headed me in the right direction. I had resolved that I will not take Lipitor under no conditions. I am sure the cholesterol has come down as I feel a lot better.
> Blessings,
> Mary


It's expensive but I buy the skim milk with more calcium and protein. They pledge no bgh, so it's better for the animals. I don't like milk, so I use it only to make yogurt. But it makes lovely thick yogurt with only a starter to make that happen.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> toichingal said:
> 
> 
> > In the early days could put the foot to the medal in the Porsche and get it up to 125mph. Like floating..... much older and wiser now and the "da '61 Porsche" is getting tired. Was fun once or twice hehehe.
> ...


I had a 1974 celica. Boy I loved that car. But you could not put five cat carriers in it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Its about 60 miles north of Madison. You may not see all they have offer. Look on line first and if it's not in shop ask to see it as alot of is kept in back in warehouse. Have fun. 
As for gnome will try to post when I have finished. Have a good visit.
If you are in Madison, try to go to "The Knitting Tree" on Monroe St. A litte shop but nice selection . Also Lakeside fiber's , on Lakeside street, they have a nice shop and you can go into back and have a nice tea or coffee, and view the Lake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Having a ball this week, went to yarn factory store have yarn overload. Did not get into my carving as I wanted to. Have to get my gnome done before christmas. So hot here,and humid. Did get some of gardens cleaned up . Manage to cut lower branches of tomato plants,only to dicover had cut off two tiny tomatoes. Having a iced cherry mocha coffee. Will make Italian pasta salad for tomorrow, something cool to go with the hot weather. Have tarragon, basil,garlic chives,and oregano that will have to be picked and dried soon. Have a good weekend all.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wrmhrtncldtoes said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > And I have not sent any food ideas to the tea party so here goes.
> ...


I love hummus and make it every week. When I feel like having something I just dip a few little crackers in it and I have a nice snack.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Since we are having a bit of discussion about healthy eating, I thought to pass this little piece that just came in. For those who don't know, Clean Elections is a process for ensuring that regular folks can afford to run for political office. In the few areas of the country that have instituted a Clean Election process for certain elected positions, we are clearly seeing more proletarian and middle class people getting elected. Clean Elections is one way to control the runaway corporate take over of our food, the very essence of our survival. I left the groups link at the bottom in case anyone wants to know more about Clean Elections. Hope people don't mind the length of the post.
> 
> The Food Industries Rotten
> Influence on OUR Countries Politicians
> ...


Thank you for all the information it is nice of you to share .


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW. A lot of pages this weekend. I'll have to read them all later. 

We have been on vacation this past week. Now in Orange Park, FL, visiting with family. Home on Tuesday with a stop in Gainesville for me to go the yarn shop that that has been talked about on the site. Am anxious to peruse this shop.

Have a wonderful week to all my KP friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > The ones my local grocery has are Hershey, Nestle, and Torani, which isn't so thick but more of a chocolate flavoring syrup (it's not dark brown). We're happy that they also come in sugar free, made with Splenda.
> ...


I"m sorry but I am with you :thumbup: You have to have something once in a while that is not good for you. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wrmhrtncldtoes said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago we had post on food and what is in our foods. Since then I have been doing more label reading.
> ...


Hi there! Congrats on both of you for losing the pounds!! One food to eat to help with your liver -- beets. A person is recommended to eat 1 serving of beets two or three times a week. Doesnt matter if the beet is a pickled beet or one just cooked. And a serving of beets is about the size of a large egg. There is something in the beets that rejuvinates the liver and also cleans your liver for maximum effeciency! (This is the only vegetable that will do this.) Also for the cholesterol thing -- if you eat cooked oatmeal three times a week, your bad cholesterol will decrease on its own. I like to toss in some berries/fruit on top of my porridge instead of using sugar or sweetener. Label reading does make a huge difference in what we choose to buy at the grocery store.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > settleg said:
> ...


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Late night for me last night,my best friends for more than forty years and I celebrated all of us turning 60 this year ( my birthday was in Feb) and I scanned all of our combined old pictures from high school and our college days on to CDs and we showed them at the party.....too funny and much fun had by all. So I'm relaxing today enjoying the tea party and getting ready to knit thanks Jessica Jean for the scarf pattern and links I might have to start one today! Kathy


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Bluebell is in Georgia, my neighbor works for them. I think it is shipped in here from Texas.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning last night my husband and I had dinner with some of my former co-workers. most of us are retired and we don't see each other often but we do enjoy each other's company. I am on the way to compleating my second sock so I will be starting a new knitting project as well as completing some sewing projects. I am happy my knitpicks order is here. Happy knitting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We just had a brief rain shower--okay, only about 30 seconds to a minute, but it's something!  And the weather guy says we have chances every day next week. WooHoo!


Glad to hear you're getting rain...my niece is working/researching for PhD this summer at Los Alamos and was part of the evacuation -- she has lots of stories to tell about the adventure...but we were just glad to hear she was safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

there are many ways to indulge a sweet tooth without eating things that are very damaging. Honey is one item to use--but let it be raw and unfiltered. Then you will have the enzymes and minerals as well as the sweetness. Chocolate? If you only do it once in awhile treat yourself to some really dark, organic, Fair Trade chocolate. I love the 70% cocoa chocolate. And you can make many deserts that are healthy and taste terrific. Of course, if you are addicted to the white flour, white sugar, fake salt and bad oil fare that is so rampant in this country, it will take some adjusting of your taste buds. Once that is done, you wont even consider the vacant food items. Even ice cream--you can get better quality that has none of the toxic fillers in it. 

Big CONGRATS to all on making such healthful changes. I know you will also be feeling much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but I think 'moderation in everything' is a good general rule. The odd glass of fizzy pop probably doesn't do any harm, nor does the odd spoonful of arificial sweetener. I think a good well-balanced diet is the key, processed foods are OK every now and then, but not to live on. As one of my late Mother's doctors observed, if most people stuck more or less to a 'diabetic diet', there would be very little type II diabetes and virtually no obesity.
> 
> In the UK, when wartime rationing ended in 1954, the nation was healthier than it had ever been. It was a high-fibre diet with low fat and very little sugar. I'm not suggesting we should clear the shelves and go back to queuing up for half a pound of meat and one egg per week, but a little restraint probably wouldn't hurt. I could do with losing a few pounds myself, I can't get into the 30" trousers I wore in my twenties and now wear a size larger.
> 
> Dave


If you are only one size larger than you were when you were in your 20's, you're in fine shape. I read Dr. Weil's books and favor his belief in the low-glycemic index version of "diets" - I try to follow the Mediterranean diet as well. Convenience seems to be the word of the day and young people I know don't have time to "cook" or clean up after eating - they want to gulp and go.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tamarque said:


> there are many ways to indulge a sweet tooth without eating things that are very damaging. Honey is one item to use--but let it be raw and unfiltered. Then you will have the enzymes and minerals as well as the sweetness.


Another thing I've seen recommended is eating local honey--it seems to help my daughter and me with our allergies, and is ever so delicious!

Rain update: we got a few sprinkles last night, lots of lightning (which can start more fires), and hopefully more is on the way!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > there are many ways to indulge a sweet tooth without eating things that are very damaging. Honey is one item to use--but let it be raw and unfiltered. Then you will have the enzymes and minerals as well as the sweetness.
> ...


Just a quick note to diabetics about the honey -- it is just as bad for your blood sugar levels as is sugar. It is just another form of sugar that you need to be aware of. Just because something is "natural" doesnt mean that it is good for you. You have to know when to say when and to know what foods contain sugars in order to plan your day's food intake and exchanges.

:lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

wrmhrtncldtoes said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago we had post on food and what is in our foods. Since then I have been doing more label reading.
> ...


I'm there with both of you ladies....keep posting your inspirational messages....we can do this!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick note to diabetics about the honey -- it is just as bad for your blood sugar levels as is sugar. It is just another form of sugar that you need to be aware of. Just because something is "natural" doesnt mean that it is good for you. You have to know when to say when and to know what foods contain sugars in order to plan your day's food intake and exchanges.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Oh Ok LOL ... A very easy recipe .. here goes
> 
> Graham cracker crust .. I estimate this till I have enough, mix with melted butter/marg .. about 5 tbsp this also depends on how much graham crackers you use. (or you could buy a premade crust)
> 
> ...


  [/quote]

Might this work with Splenda?
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Its about 60 miles north of Madison. You may not see all they have offer. Look on line first and if it's not in shop ask to see it as alot of is kept in back in warehouse. Have fun.
> As for gnome will try to post when I have finished. Have a good visit.
> If you are in Madison, try to go to "The Knitting Tree" on Monroe St. A litte shop but nice selection . Also Lakeside fiber's , on Lakeside street, they have a nice shop and you can go into back and have a nice tea or coffee, and view the Lake.


Thank you -- I'll plan on doing that...we'll be guests at our son's company picnic (Epic) on their company grounds and am anticipating lots of fun...hope to have some free time, but we'll see. Do you have the name of the mill? Thanks again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It seems it's in PA too, though I don't think I've had it. But I'm not a big ice cream person. Once in a while some Ben and Jerrys or Godiva, the latter with a couple of wonderful flavors.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> wrmhrtncldtoes said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


Just a bit of a heads up on beets. This morning I panicked when I saw a huge amount of blood when I went to the bathroom. When I calmed down I went to the net. It's a minority of the population, but some people get the effect of colored urine after eating beets. No discomfort or harm done, just scary.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > wrmhrtncldtoes said:
> ...


My husband is a Urologist and it is amazing how many people come to the office in a panic this time of year after eating beets and thinking they have blood in their urine.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Just ordered liquid Stevia from Amazon. They have good prices, at least better than the market. They have a travel size, which would be nice, but much more than I was willing to pay. But for those constantly on the road I think that would be very useful.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

tamarque said:


> there are many ways to indulge a sweet tooth without eating things that are very damaging. Honey is one item to use--but let it be raw and unfiltered. Then you will have the enzymes and minerals as well as the sweetness. Chocolate? If you only do it once in awhile treat yourself to some really dark, organic, Fair Trade chocolate. I love the 70% cocoa chocolate. And you can make many deserts that are healthy and taste terrific. Of course, if you are addicted to the white flour, white sugar, fake salt and bad oil fare that is so rampant in this country, it will take some adjusting of your taste buds. Once that is done, you wont even consider the vacant food items. Even ice cream--you can get better quality that has none of the toxic fillers in it.
> 
> Big CONGRATS to all on making such healthful changes. I know you will also be feeling much better.


I LOVE the way you think....I am known as the Granola Anne in my home. Our Grandkids KNOW not even to ask for 'pop or soda' I call it the devils urine. NEVER buy it. My motto is "If God didn't make it, don't eat it" Of course I get the regular "But, God gives us brains and man creates it..blah blha blah....STILL WON'T BUY IT....lol!!!!
ps...I will let you know about my daughter's visit to doc on Monday....


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, Cajon Speedway brings back memories :-D ... Been there, done that, ... seems like in another lifetime, lol. A friend of mine lives off of Broadway in El Cajon, she can hear the speedway sounds on Saturday nights... 

Ingrid


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > According to the Washington Post, Monsanto owns 93 percent of soybean seed patents and 80 percent of corn, forcing farmers to rely on their seeds for a superior product - seeds whose prices have doubled over the past decade. Not only have they increased the cost of their seeds, Monsanto has also made a point of cracking down on small-time farmers that save and reuse their seeds; the company is notorious for suing them.
> ...


You are so right!!!! I totally Agree!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Mary in Vermont, thank you for your inspiring words about how you are eating now. I appreciate it so much!


I am reading the labels. Like partially hydrogenated and partially hydrogernated. :evil: They are horrible products. I do not need them silently putting padding on me. I do honestly feel better just by the simple modifications that I mention. :-D 
I just remembered how I ate when I was younger and am going that route. 
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

I am sure the cholesterol has come down as I feel a lot better. 
Blessings,
Mary
-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
WooHooo Mary, good for you!!!! 
I recently had a scarewith my liver AND my sugar....ugh. The Doctor didn't say anything so I called a nutritionist at the Hospital near me and asked "Can you spare a moment or two?"
She gave me some good advise like 1) Take a good fish oil Capsile every morning(helps raise good cholesterol while you work on the bad. 2) more fiber, but not neccessarily calories (make sure you are getting wholegrain, not flour ofthe useless part of the grain) and 3) avoid sugar but don't sweat the small stuff (if you take ALL the sugar away..you might find yourself bingeing worst than if you had just cut down on the sugar).
I lost 13 pounds so far....only a hundred more to go.
I refuse to take meds for weight or liver, so I HAVE to think of what goes in my mouth and through my brain...I want to live!!!
-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
Congratulations on the weight loss. Now pick up 3 five lb sand bags and you will see how much you have lost. Hi-Five. :thumbup:


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago we had post on food and what is in our foods. Since then I have been doing more label reading.
> ...


I like skim milk over crushed ice. It is very refreshing in the summertime.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Years ago there was a woman on top of my road who had bee hives. Across the road was a field that had gotten contaminated with loosestrife which was a creeping crud for a number of years in the NE. But the honey from those flowers was some of the best honey I ever ate.

My favorite ice cream is Alden's these days. Not that I eat it often, but it is rich and much lower in sugar than most other products. It uses a full fat organic milk which provides its richness and flavor. And even tho it is a full fat milk, it has fewer calories. It is expensive, but when only indulging every few months or less, that is my kind of treat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > there are many ways to indulge a sweet tooth without eating things that are very damaging. Honey is one item to use--but let it be raw and unfiltered. Then you will have the enzymes and minerals as well as the sweetness. Chocolate? If you only do it once in awhile treat yourself to some really dark, organic, Fair Trade chocolate. I love the 70% cocoa chocolate. And you can make many deserts that are healthy and taste terrific. Of course, if you are addicted to the white flour, white sugar, fake salt and bad oil fare that is so rampant in this country, it will take some adjusting of your taste buds. Once that is done, you wont even consider the vacant food items. Even ice cream--you can get better quality that has none of the toxic fillers in it.
> ...


It seems to me that man forgets which head he thinks with and, so, produces some of the most toxic crap. The only change we see, culturally, is the use of energy to manufacture even bigger crap--particularly with food!

It is so nice to see other coming out to support healthier eating--even with our 'treats.'


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

You are so right Tamarque. I t is frightening. I have come to the conclusion that the reason we didn't see peanut allergies in our day is because it isn't the peanuts the children are allergic to, it is the crap they are using to make the peanuts grow large, faster etc. I NEVER had melon allergy in my life and then developed one, then when I saw the article about the melons exploding in the farmer's fields due to the use of too much 'growth hormone'I thought to myself AHA...it is that which I am allergic to, not the melon. They are poisoning our food chain and most of us are sitting back and doing nothing.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > there are many ways to indulge a sweet tooth without eating things that are very damaging. Honey is one item to use--but let it be raw and unfiltered. Then you will have the enzymes and minerals as well as the sweetness.
> ...


Sorlenna, I am keeping a close watch on your rain report as I have family in Los Lunas. Thanks for the updates. Mary


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Its about 60 miles north of Madison. You may not see all they have offer. Look on line first and if it's not in shop ask to see it as alot of is kept in back in warehouse. Have fun.
> ...


I am sorry I do not understand the question about the Mill? My mind is out there somewhere just have not found it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Whew! I finally got through all 20 pages! My first time available this weekend to check in. Greetings to all!
I am finally back in Chicago, but have been busy ever since (laundry, plowing through the accumulated mail, etc. etc.) Maryanne & I tried to get together, but alas, we couldn't manage it....maybe on her next rip to Chicago.

Anneevamod - you have our best wishes and prayers. I know what you are going through. Last fall my husband began to lose all of his strength; by Christmas he could barely move, couldn't lift his feet, couldn't go up stairs (and our townhouse has 4 floors!). He spent 6 weeks in the hospital and is finally on the mend. He still has no diagnosis, no idea what caused the problem, how to avoid it in the future, etc. The not knowing is the hardest part..not knowing what you are dealing with. His positive attitude has certainly been a big help. Being your own advocate has helped, too. On his 3rd rheumatologist, he finally found some treatments that seem to be working. He is determined to get better...and he is. Hang in there. We are all here to give you support, if not any answers.

JillF - I have a yummy recipe for chocolate zucchini cake if you want it. Let me know and I'll dig it out.

2CatsinNJ - thanks for the pronunciation help. I was waaaay off!

Maelinde - Bluebell has been advertising on tv ion Ohio, so it seems to be moving north. But before we go for dessert I am happy to indulge in some steak tartar or carpaccio. Since my husband and son don't care for either....I don't have to share. 

My weekend has been good for knitting....I'm glued to the tv between the Tour de France and the Women's World Cup. I have no time for anything else. At the moment the US women are in overtime and it looks kinda' grim for them. The reffing is somewhat questionable and they are playing one player down. Dave and others in the UK, condolences about the English team's loss yesterday. It was heartbreaking. Thank goodness for tvo, and I can record things and watch them all! 

I'm glad to finally be able to catch up with the tea party. Last week's went a long time, eh? So many things to read about. Love it all. I'd like to try that ruffle scarf but I don't quite understand the instructions about "turn and knit..." What gets turned? This would be a good scarf for the Special Olympics scarf project. I am almost finished with my 4th scarf and want to start another. I'm finding this project gives me good practice in learning new patterns and stitches, plus doing a good thing.

Carol (IL)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to tell you all I'm on the seefood diet. So far so good Have not lost anything yet.The diet goes like this anything I see I eat. Just had to do this so don't get upset just thought I'd light up the mood alittle.

Southern and south western had a good rain up here,now really humid. Wish I could send some down there for all of you. Weather channel said it is getting worst for all of youdown there


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Carol...Thank you...you made me cry. My best to your husband. Hopefully Lisa will get answers at tomorrow's doctor visit. I agree about the World Cup reffing..very questionable. Welcome home


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Mary in Vermont, thank you for your inspiring words about how you are eating now. I appreciate it so much!
> ...


Sounds like you've struck the right balance Mary. The odd 'treat' is fine, but one does need to read the label on anything pre-packaged.

Earlier to-day we all bought a cup of tea and a cake, I chose a little packet containing two very small _Bramley apple turnovers_, total weight 75g (just over 2.5 oz), so this wasn't an excessively large snack. I saved the wrapper because it illustrates my earlier point about 'typical' portion sizes, I'd like to share it with you all.

First the scary list of ingredients:

*Puff Pastry* contains: Wheat Flour, Vegetable Margarine (Palm Oil, Rapeseed Oil, Salt, Emulsifier: Mono- and Diglycerides of Fatty Acids; Antioxidant: Citric Acid; Vitamin A, Vitamin D3), Salt

*Bramley Apple Filling* contains: Glucose Syrup, Apples (19%), Water, Dextrose, Gelling Agent: Pectin; Acidity Regulator: Potassium Citrate, Calcium Citrate; Antioxidant: Citric Acid, Ascorbic Acid; Preservative: Potassium Sorbate, Flavouring.

Now we come to the truly terrifying bit, the nutritional information, this is per 37.5g (1.32 oz) turnover.

Energy: 132 kcal (6.6% of GDA)
Protein: 1.2g
Carbohydrate: 20.2g 
of which sugars: 12.8g (14.2% of GDA)
Fat: 5.1g 
of which saturates 4.7g (23.5% of GDA)
Fibre: 0.3g
Salt: 0.13g

So you actually need to double these values to discover this little snack actually contains 47% of an adult's guideline daily allowance for saturated fat and 28.4% of the daily allowance for sugars and represents 13.2% of the recommended total daily intake of 2000 calories.

OK, nobody expects cakes and pastries to be particularly healthy, but this illustrates how easy it can be to overdose on saturated fats and sugars. I'm not particularly worried by this one-off, tomorrow I'll bake a fatless sponge and use a little of my own homemade jam for the filling, that will last me down the week. It's all a matter of being sensible and balancing things out.

Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Late for Church but the game was in overtime...YAHOOOOOO against all odds.... USA wins!!!!!! YAHOOOOOOOO with one man down too. Job well done.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebirdlet said:
> ...


I am reading all this chat about what our packaged foods have inside it that can basically "kill us" and y'all forgot one more very important point ... the sodium that are in packaged goods can kill you all by themselves.

Most of these products have enough sodium for a weeks worth of salt for a normal human.

Sodium brings high blood pressure, and these manufacturers put them into these foods as flavor enhancers. Since salt brings out the flavor of food.

Even before I look at the levels of sugar and fat I look at the sodium.. 
And if you ever go into a chain restaurant.. you might as well just go to a salt factory and eat it by the spoonful..

For instance.. PF CHANG...

read this article if sodium scares you like it does me:

http://blog.foodfacts.com/index.php/category/pf-changs/


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Mary in Vermont, thank you for your inspiring words about how you are eating now. I appreciate it so much!
> ...


The hydrogenated and nonhydrogenated margerine or cooking oil is the only kind you can get. That is how the process of making the margerine is referred to. By far the nonhydrogenated margerine is the healthiest one to purchase. You need to read the label to see which one you are buying. There is no difference in the taste of it. The taste comes from where the margerine source is. ie corn, soybean, olive oil, canola (which is another name for rapeseed), sunflower, etc. And then there is the saturated and nonsaturated which is a whole other topic. 
When referring to other foods which are hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated, it does not referr to chemicals in the food. It referrs to how much water has been removed from the food. ie. powdered milk is dehydrogenated milk, canned milk is partially dehydrogenated milk. Of course the whole milk or 2% (or whatever does taste better).
When manufacturers put salt into their foods, the salt is used as a preservative, not as a flavor enhancer. Yes, salt (which is sodium CHLORIDE) can be used as a flavor enhancer and that is why most people use salt to cook with and use the salt shaker at the table. On the other hand, you do need a certain amount of salt in your diet to make your body perform to its maximum ability. Too much is not good but non is not good either. Salt alone does not raise your blood pressure but works along with other factors to raise it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

OMG.....the soccer game just finished! WHAT a finish! The US tied it up in that last 3 minutes of overtime, forcing a penalty kick shoot out...and the US won that 5-4. Heart-stopping! (as you might figure out..we are ardent soccer (or football) fans! The US moves on to the semi-finals on Wednesday. Whew! I'm exhausted. I was so caught up in the game I now have to frog a fair amount of my scarf! I don't mind! )
Carol (IL)


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> wrmhrtncldtoes said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


Dunkin Darlin that is excellent. I think to often we hit "cruise control" when it comes to eating. We stop savering what we eat. Dave has the right idea when he sits down to eat and enjoys his meals in the proper way. Slow, easy and relaxed.

And Dave I do not know how many times in my life I have said,_ "All things in moderation"._ I did not know that it came from Mark Twain. Shame on me.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm with you Maelinde on the raw ground beef. My grandpa used to take a thick slice of onion and put ground beef on it with seasonings and eat it like an open face sandwich. Oh so delicious!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Anneevamod,
Keep us informed if you can. We keep you in our prayers....they can be very powerful.
Carol (IL)


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza, I would love to have your recipe for chocolate zuchini bread, thank you


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

> I am reading the labels. Like partially hydrogenated and partially hydrogernated.


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-


> The hydrogenated and nonhydrogenated margerine or cooking oil is the only kind you can get. That is how the process of making the margerine is referred to. By far the nonhydrogenated margerine is the healthiest one to purchase. You need to read the label to see which one you are buying. There is no difference in the taste of it. The taste comes from where the margerine source is. ie corn, soybean, olive oil, canola (which is another name for rapeseed), sunflower, etc. And then there is the saturated and nonsaturated which is a whole other topic.
> When referring to other foods which are hydrogenated or partially hydrogenated, it does not referr to chemicals in the food. It referrs to how much water has been removed from the food. ie. powdered milk is dehydrogenated milk, canned milk is partially dehydrogenated milk. Of course the whole milk or 2% (or whatever does taste better).
> When manufacturers put salt into their foods, the salt is used as a preservative, not as a flavor enhancer. Yes, salt (which is sodium CHLORIDE) can be used as a flavor enhancer and that is why most people use salt to cook with and use the salt shaker at the table. On the other hand, you do need a certain amount of salt in your diet to make your body perform to its maximum ability. Too much is not good but non is not good either. Salt alone does not raise your blood pressure but works along with other factors to raise it.


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-


> I use Olive Oil for pan frying. About 2 t. of oil. Just to get it started and then may add a little water in the pan too.
> I use the "I can't believe it's not Butter Spray" on veggies. It really doesn't do much for me though. Mary


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


actually sodium is proving to not be the boogeyman as it has been. what is bad is the form of the salt they use. natural salts will have all sorts of minerals in them and be relatively healthy for us. the iodized table salt has been stripped of all nutritive value, bleached, and who knows what else and have a bit of iodine added back since they created thyroid deficiencies years ago by removing every little bit of useful stuff in the salt.

Since the nuclear plant meltdown in Japan this past winter i have been re-training my taste buds to eat celtic or himilayan salt and am using seaweed in my cooking more. Bought a bunch that was harvested pre-nuclear meltdown so feel fairly safe with it,--so far.

Fats have also come in for attack but that too is bogus. As we need about 30-40% fat in our diet daily for optimum health. It is the kind of fat that we eat that is the problem--and not just transfats. Many of the fats people eat are very harmful such as margerine.

Dave I assume you are reading a British food package. In the US several of those ingredients would clearly be GMO.

I always cringe when people talk about 'moderation.' It usually means they excuse themselves for doing things they really shouldn't. So I say can you jump off a bridge moderately? Or perhaps you would eat arsenic in moderation. Oh, bad example. The Alpine dwellers used to eat arsenic in very small amounts and it aided their climbing those heights. But Arsenic and Old Lace was a portrayal of moderate amounts of that element and it killed. Slowly. Is that the choice for moderation? For me, it is important to know that if I indulge in a piece of cake, it really is not good for me and my goal is to work on curbing those cravings and create healthier substitutes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Yoy will take hihway 51 north to Stevens Point, you will see a sign on your right about store,the reson I'm saying this is not sure I have exits right. Think it is HH you get off at then turn right. Go to second traffic lite,that should say Hoover St. turn right on this st, you will find it on your left down the road. Hope this gets you there. Have fun :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

[I'm not Maelinda but here in Georgia we have Bluebell.

Maelinda,we DO have Bluebell in Al.&Fl. homemade vanilla is my fave.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm surprised any of you have time to eat with all the fussing, worying, label reading, etc - and i say that with tongue in cheek - but i do believe one can worry themselves into an early grave if that is all you do - i agree - our food supply today leaves something to be desired - but i don't have time to worry about it - i eat few canned goods - since sugar and chocolate are two of the four food groups i eat them when ever i feel like it - i figure you only go through this life once - there is no dress rehearsal - so if today i eat too much sugar i'll take a double helping of peas tomorrow. now i don't want anyone to get bent out of shape here - i admire you guys - i really do - and your writing this weekend only confirms what i have suspected for a long time - but for me - and i emphasize the "for me" - i just am not going to clutter my day worrying about what goes in my mouth. if truth be known - my lungs will get long before monsanto has a chance.

sam

Earlier to-day we all bought a cup of tea and a cake, I chose a little packet containing two very small _Bramley apple turnovers_, total weight 75g (just over 2.5 oz), so this wasn't an excessively large snack. I saved the wrapper because it illustrates my earlier point about 'typical' portion sizes, I'd like to share it with you all.

First the scary list of ingredients:

*Puff Pastry* contains: Wheat Flour, Vegetable Margarine (Palm Oil, Rapeseed Oil, Salt, Emulsifier: Mono- and Diglycerides of Fatty Acids; Antioxidant: Citric Acid; Vitamin A, Vitamin D3), Salt

*Bramley Apple Filling* contains: Glucose Syrup, Apples (19%), Water, Dextrose, Gelling Agent: Pectin; Acidity Regulator: Potassium Citrate, Calcium Citrate; Antioxidant: Citric Acid, Ascorbic Acid; Preservative: Potassium Sorbate, Flavouring.

Now we come to the truly terrifying bit, the nutritional information, this is per 37.5g (1.32 oz) turnover.

Energy: 132 kcal (6.6% of GDA)
Protein: 1.2g
Carbohydrate: 20.2g 
of which sugars: 12.8g (14.2% of GDA)
Fat: 5.1g 
of which saturates 4.7g (23.5% of GDA)
Fibre: 0.3g
Salt: 0.13g

So you actually need to double these values to discover this little snack actually contains 47% of an adult's guideline daily allowance for saturated fat and 28.4% of the daily allowance for sugars and represents 13.2% of the recommended total daily intake of 2000 calories.

OK, nobody expects cakes and pastries to be particularly healthy, but this illustrates how easy it can be to overdose on saturated fats and sugars. I'm not particularly worried by this one-off, tomorrow I'll bake a fatless sponge and use a little of my own homemade jam for the filling, that will last me down the week. It's all a matter of being sensible and balancing things out.

Dave[/quote]

I am reading all this chat about what our packaged foods have inside it that can basically "kill us" and y'all forgot one more very important point ... the sodium that are in packaged goods can kill you all by themselves.

Most of these products have enough sodium for a weeks worth of salt for a normal human.

Sodium brings high blood pressure, and these manufacturers put them into these foods as flavor enhancers. Since salt brings out the flavor of food.

Even before I look at the levels of sugar and fat I look at the sodium.. 
And if you ever go into a chain restaurant.. you might as well just go to a salt factory and eat it by the spoonful..

For instance.. PF CHANG...

read this article if sodium scares you like it does me:

http://blog.foodfacts.com/index.php/category/pf-changs/[/quote]

actually sodium is proving to not be the boogeyman as it has been. what is bad is the form of the salt they use. natural salts will have all sorts of minerals in them and be relatively healthy for us. the iodized table salt has been stripped of all nutritive value, bleached, and who knows what else and have a bit of iodine added back since they created thyroid deficiencies years ago by removing every little bit of useful stuff in the salt.

Since the nuclear plant meltdown in Japan this past winter i have been re-training my taste buds to eat celtic or himilayan salt and am using seaweed in my cooking more. Bought a bunch that was harvested pre-nuclear meltdown so feel fairly safe with it,--so far.

Fats have also come in for attack but that too is bogus. As we need about 30-40% fat in our diet daily for optimum health. It is the kind of fat that we eat that is the problem--and not just transfats. Many of the fats people eat are very harmful such as margerine.

Dave I assume you are reading a British food package. In the US several of those ingredients would clearly be GMO.

I always cringe when people talk about 'moderation.' It usually means they excuse themselves for doing things they really shouldn't. So I say can you jump off a bridge moderately? Or perhaps you would eat arsenic in moderation. Oh, bad example. The Alpine dwellers used to eat arsenic in very small amounts and it aided their climbing those heights. But Arsenic and Old Lace was a portrayal of moderate amounts of that element and it killed. Slowly. Is that the choice for moderation? For me, it is important to know that if I indulge in a piece of cake, it really is not good for me and my goal is to work on curbing those cravings and create healthier substitutes.[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

JillF said:


> cmaliza, I would love to have your recipe for chocolate zuchini bread, thank you


CHOCOLATE ZUCCHINI CAKE

Sift together:
3 C. flour
1/2 C. unsweetened cocoa
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp salt

Mix together:
1 1/2 C. oil
3 C. sugar
add 1 at a time: 4 large eggs

Mix 1/3 of flour mix at a time into the sugar mixture. Beat to mix well.

Beat in 1 tsp vanilla.
Mix in 3 C. UNpeeled grated zucchini.

grease pan & dust with cocoa. Can use a regular pan or 10" tube pan.
Bake @ 350 deg. F about 1 hour...until tester comes out clean.

Cool for 10 minutes in pan, then turn out on a rack to cool further.
needs no icing...it's yummy. Maybe use some whipped cream.

Another favorite zucchini recipe (receipt) 

ZUCCHINI PANCAKES

Mix together:
1 egg
1 1/2 tsp Italian seasoning
1 C. shredded Parmesan cheese 
1 C. fine bread crumbs
1/3 C. chopped onion
s & p to taste

Grate and squeeze: 3 zucchini & 3 summer squash
Mix all together

Cook in fry pan with butter & olive oil, brown on both sides.

This recipe is responsive to "fiddling"....adjust seasonings; I like to add celery. You could combine with grated potato as well.
Another version uses only potato & zucchini, and 1 tsp chopped fresh rosemary, and 2 lightly beaten egg whites instead of the egg.

Happy cooking!
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I understand your passion for this tamarque, but it doesn't fit into my urban lifestyle to eat wholefoods exclusively and to pack my own special foods whenever I leave the house, it simply isn't isn't a practical option. My lunch in a small family-run bistro is a far better and pleasanter option than a burger from a fast-food outlet and commercial sandwiches are high-everything!

This weekend we're away from home, so whilst I could, and did, put a few apples and oranges in my bag to offer the boys, I wasn't about to be a total kill-joy playing 'health police' and making everbody thoroughly miserable in the process. 

If one eats sensibly, there isn't a problem, the human body is remarkably efficient at dealing with all kinds of foods. It only starts getting serious when one starts living on highly-processed foods exclusively. 

I once met one of the scientists at the centre of the white bread/brown bread debate, he told me how the whole thing began. He was interviewed by a journalist on a wide range of topics and almost as an asides, he was asked the nutritional difference between white and brown bread. Not being media savvy, he dutifully explained how the refining process removes some beneficial components from white flour which are left in wholemeal. He was horrified to read the attention-grabbing headline "White bread is bad for you!", which isn't what he said; but what he said wouldn't sell tabloid newspapers. In a sensible varied daily diet which includes a couple of pieces of fresh fruit, two or three vegetables with every meal and a balanced mixture of fats and proteins, whether you have a couple of slices of white or brown toast in the morning is pretty irrelevant. If getting sufficient fibre and minerals is so finely balanced that it's down to the type of bread you eat, the rest of your diet probably needs considerable adjustment.

There is another consideration, if your body loses the ability to deal with the modern world completely, you are limiting your options and a care-free weekend at a mainstream hotel becomes almost impossible. 

As with all things it's about personal lifestyle choices and for me that means 'moderation'. Because I eat a varied diet with lots of fresh fruit and vegetables in mostly home-cooked meals, the odd cake or pork pie really doesn't worry me, I can adjust the other elements to compensate. I'm not suggesting my way is perfect, but at least it's workable for a city-dweller. 

Dave


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Carol, I have a zuchini patty recipe that mixes in carrots too. This time of year, I need lots of ways to use them. Can't wait to try the chocolate cake.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I understand your passion for this tamarque, but it doesn't fit into my urban lifestyle to eat wholefoods exclusively and to pack my own special foods whenever I leave the house, it simply isn't isn't a practical option. My lunch in a small family-run bistro is a far better and pleasanter option than a burger from a fast-food outlet and commercial sandwiches are high-everything!
> 
> This weekend we're away from home, so whilst I could, and did, put a few apples and oranges in my bag to offer the boys, I wasn't about to be a total kill-joy playing 'health police' and making everbody thoroughly miserable in the process.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - you said what i was trying to say - you did a much better job of it.

thanks

sam



FireballDave said:


> I understand your passion for this tamarque, but it doesn't fit into my urban lifestyle to eat wholefoods exclusively and to pack my own special foods whenever I leave the house, it simply isn't isn't a practical option. My lunch in a small family-run bistro is a far better and pleasanter option than a burger from a fast-food outlet and commercial sandwiches are high-everything!
> 
> As with all things it's about personal lifestyle choices and for me that means 'moderation'. Because I eat a varied diet with lots of fresh fruit and vegetables in mostly home-cooked meals, the odd cake or pork pie really doesn't worry me, I can adjust the other elements to compensate. I'm not suggesting my way is perfect, but at least it's workable for a city-dweller.
> 
> Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jill - zuchini patty? could we have a recipe? please.

sam



JillF said:


> Thank you Carol, I have a zuchini patty recipe that mixes in carrots too. This time of year, I need lots of ways to use them. Can't wait to try the chocolate cake.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Try your favorite carrot cake recipe with zucchini instead, too. Yum! I make bread using zucchini instead of bananas in my banana bread recipe, too.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to tell you all I'm on the seefood diet. So far so good Have not lost anything yet.The diet goes like this anything I see I eat. Just had to do this so don't get upset just thought I'd light up the mood alittle.


Ha, ha, ha, ha, 9 wack's with a wet mackeral. You're so funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there! Congrats on both of you for losing the pounds!! One food to eat to help with your liver -- beets. A person is recommended to eat 1 serving of beets two or three times a week. Doesnt matter if the beet is a pickled beet or one just cooked. And a serving of beets is about the size of a large egg. There is something in the beets that rejuvinates the liver and also cleans your liver for maximum effeciency! (This is the only vegetable that will do this.) Also for the cholesterol thing -- if you eat cooked oatmeal three times a week, your bad cholesterol will decrease on its own. I like to toss in some berries/fruit on top of my porridge instead of using sugar or sweetener. Label reading does make a huge difference in what we choose to buy at the grocery store. [/quote]

I'm surprised at the suggestion for beets-they are pretty high in sugar and where many sugars are made from. Maybe these should be looked into more before making this suggestion. They sound useful, but with all the focus on sugar, I think the info should be put out there. I'm not saying don't eat them but since they don't come with a label one should check into their sugar content before using them too much.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi Dave, I do agree with you and having said that I know that not everyone likes what everyone else eats. I am a label reader because I do have fatal allergies that will kill me faster than I can get an epi-pen into me. So I do a lot of research and if all the discussion on foods has made one person more aware of what is going on in our food and to our food, then I guess we all did a good job and we all get pats on our back. But yes, we do need a variety of foods in our diet and cheesecake is one of the food groups along with the pork pie!! chuckles, I will have a cup of tea with that!! 
On another food item: I like lamb and my body likes to eat it especially when my stomach is in upset (due to a medical condition not food related). I understand that English people do eat a lot of lamb. Is that myth or fact or what? I like to eat my lamb with cranberry sauce as I am not fond of mint jelly. Who else likes lamb chops on the BBQ?

Yes, it does make a difference in what beets you use for your vegetable. Sugar beets are grown specifically for the purpose of making sugar. The beets you purchase (or grow your own in the garden) are not sugar beets. At least that is what is here in Canada.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Hi there! Congrats on both of you for losing the pounds!! One food to eat to help with your liver -- beets. A person is recommended to eat 1 serving of beets two or three times a week. Doesnt matter if the beet is a pickled beet or one just cooked. And a serving of beets is about the size of a large egg. There is something in the beets that rejuvinates the liver and also cleans your liver for maximum effeciency! (This is the only vegetable that will do this.) Also for the cholesterol thing -- if you eat cooked oatmeal three times a week, your bad cholesterol will decrease on its own. I like to toss in some berries/fruit on top of my porridge instead of using sugar or sweetener. Label reading does make a huge difference in what we choose to buy at the grocery store.


I'm surprised at the suggestion for beets-they are pretty high in sugar and where many sugars are made from. Maybe these should be looked into more before making this suggestion. They sound useful, but with all the focus on sugar, I think the info should be put out there. I'm not saying don't eat them but since they don't come with a label one should check into their sugar content before using them too much.[/quote]

From what I looked up it appears beets have only a bit more sugar than peas. I wonder if you are mixing up the normal vegetable with sugar beets, one of the sources of sugar.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

This is from Taste of Home Magazine

Zucchini Patties with Dill Dip Recipe

24 Servings
Prep: 25 min. Cook: 10 min.

Ingredients
3/4 cup sour cream
2 tablespoons minced fresh dill
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2-1/2 cups shredded zucchini
1 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1 teaspoon seafood seasoning
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 egg, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 large carrot, chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup canola oil

Directions
For dip, in a small bowl, combine the first five ingredients. Cover and refrigerate until serving. 
Place zucchini in a colander to drain; squeeze to remove excess liquid. Pat dry; set aside. 
In a large bowl, combine the bread crumbs, seafood seasoning and garlic powder. Stir in egg and butter until blended. Add the carrot, onion and zucchini. 
Place flour in a shallow bowl. Shape zucchini mixture into 24 small patties; coat with flour. Heat oil in a large skillet; fry patties, a few at a time, for 3-4 minutes on each side or until lightly browned. Drain on paper towels. Serve with dip. Yield: 2 dozen (3/4 cup dip).


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

On the needles I have:

This is a cable cardigan and my mom made if when I was a little girl. It is in "The Complete Book of Knitting" and has since been updated. It is by Elizabeth Laird Mathieson.
I am making it in old wool... tan in color. I am on the back and am up to the armpits of it. It is knitting nicely.
Mary


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I understand your passion for this tamarque, but it doesn't fit into my urban lifestyle to eat wholefoods exclusively and to pack my own special foods whenever I leave the house, it simply isn't isn't a practical option. My lunch in a small family-run bistro is a far better and pleasanter option than a burger from a fast-food outlet and commercial sandwiches are high-everything!
> 
> This weekend we're away from home, so whilst I could, and did, put a few apples and oranges in my bag to offer the boys, I wasn't about to be a total kill-joy playing 'health police' and making everbody thoroughly miserable in the process.
> 
> ...


Well said, Dave!!! As in all aspects of life, a little common sense goes a long way.... Hug, Ingrid


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> On the needles I have:
> 
> This is a cable cardigan and my mom made if when I was a little girl. It is in "The Complete Book of Knitting" and has since been updated. It is by Elizabeth Laird Mathieson.
> I am making it in old wool... tan in color. I am on the back and am up to the armpits of it. It is knitting nicely.
> Mary


Cool cardi, but ohh those cables scare me... LOVE the look!!!

Hug, Ingrid


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Whew! I finally got through all 20 pages! My first time available this weekend to check in. Greetings to all!
> I am finally back in Chicago, but have been busy ever since (laundry, plowing through the accumulated mail, etc. etc.) Maryanne & I tried to get together, but alas, we couldn't manage it....maybe on her next rip to Chicago.
> 
> Anneevamod - you have our best wishes and prayers. I know what you are going through. Last fall my husband began to lose all of his strength; by Christmas he could barely move, couldn't lift his feet, couldn't go up stairs (and our townhouse has 4 floors!). He spent 6 weeks in the hospital and is finally on the mend. He still has no diagnosis, no idea what caused the problem, how to avoid it in the future, etc. The not knowing is the hardest part..not knowing what you are dealing with. His positive attitude has certainly been a big help. Being your own advocate has helped, too. On his 3rd rheumatologist, he finally found some treatments that seem to be working. He is determined to get better...and he is. Hang in there. We are all here to give you support, if not any answers.
> ...


Carol, I made your SIL's drunken potatoes last night. Amazing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Jill....mmmm, carrots sound like a good idea.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hi Dave, I do agree with you and having said that I know that not everyone likes what everyone else eats. I am a label reader because I do have fatal allergies that will kill me faster than I can get an epi-pen into me. So I do a lot of research and if all the discussion on foods has made one person more aware of what is going on in our food and to our food, then I guess we all did a good job and we all get pats on our back. But yes, we do need a variety of foods in our diet and cheesecake is one of the food groups along with the pork pie!! chuckles, I will have a cup of tea with that!!
> On another food item: I like lamb and my body likes to eat it especially when my stomach is in upset (due to a medical condition not food related). I understand that English people do eat a lot of lamb. Is that myth or fact or what? I like to eat my lamb with cranberry sauce as I am not fond of mint jelly. Who else likes lamb chops on the BBQ?


Lamb is indeed very popular in the UK, our home-produced lamb is very high quality as is the New Zealand lamb we import in large quantities. Blackberries go exceedingly well with lamb, putting a handful in the roasting pan with a joint is a great addition. The tartness of the fruit cuts through the fat and it makes a delicious gravy. Elderberry jelly is a traditional accompaniement, we tend to use cranberries more with turkey.

There is an excellent and very easy way to cook breast of lamb in parcels. I love cooking this way because there's virtually no washing up.

*Norwegian Lamb*
_Serves: 2_

Cut a breast of lamb into strips (you can leave it on the bone if it came that way from the butcher), coarsely shred about 8 oz (250g) of cabbage and slice a couple of carrots.

Season two tablespoons of plain flour with salt, black pepper and a scant pinch of freshly grated nutmeg, if desired.

Lightly grease two 12 inch (30cm) squares of foil. Put a layer of cabbage and carrots, a sprinkling of flour, layer of meat, then veg, flour, lamb, veg, flour, gather up the edges of the foil and add a little water about 2 fl. oz (55ml) or even better use a light beer.

Close up the parcels crimping the foil together and place on a baking sheet.

Bake in the oven at 160degC/325degF/Regulo3 for about one and a half to two hours.

Serve the parcels still closed at the table, with boiled new potatoes and sugarsnap peas.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jill - thanks for the zuchini patty recipe - we have zuchini coming on in the garden - am anxious to try this.

sam


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Yummm, Dave. But we don't have breast of lamb available (at least I have never seen it in the stores). You think thick chops would work for your script? Ingrid


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I tend to be fairly pragmatic about these things, I did read some years ago that drinking 70 cups of coffee sweetened with aspartame every day could increase the risk of cancer by 10% over the course of 120 years. With those odds, I'll take my chances!
> 
> Dave


I'm with you Dave. Besides, most of the diet drinks have switched from aspartame. They now use sucralose or stevia, both of which are natural products. Sucralose is a left-handed sugar that can't be digested and Stevia is a plant that's naturally so sweet that only small amounts are required.

Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Yummm, Dave. But we don't have breast of lamb available (at least I have never seen it in the stores). You think thick chops would work for your script? Ingrid


Yes they will, I sometimes use leg steaks or shoulder chops. Where do all the lamb breasts go? They've got lots of flavour and are very economical, have a chat with your local butcher.

In England we roll boned breasts of lamb with parsley and thyme stuffing and roast them in the oven. I don't usually like to microwave meat, but stuffed breast of lamb cooks perfectly uncovered, possibly better than in a conventional oven.

Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, it does make a difference in what beets you use for your vegetable. Sugar beets are grown specifically for the purpose of making sugar. The beets you purchase (or grow your own in the garden) are not sugar beets. At least that is what is here in Canada.[/quote]

Thanks, I may have been getting them confused. I've come to a recent conclusion about most sciences-food and medical specifically--it comes with growing up in Michigan where we joke, if you don't like the weather, wait five minutes, it will change. I've recently realized food science and medical science have a similar cyclical curve. If you don't like the science, wait five years, it will change. With all that knowledge jumping around out there, its hard for any of us to "know" what is right to eat, or which fad diet or "lifestyle change" to follow. But its all been about the four food groups all along. Now they're changing that diagram too, because we can't understand a pyramid? hmmm..... anyways, I tend to eat out of my garden when its producing, and the produce aisle when its not. I try to cook wholesome when I can, but there are days I come home and can only stand the thought of chips and salsa for dinner. I don't care how the chips are cooked then, either. Nor is this an unhealthy craving once every two months. And there have been times in my life, such as the 7 month period where my mother was struggling to recover after a stroke that I ate Arby's or Burger King on the way to the hospital 15 miles south of me. I considered one workout a week an accomplishment at that time. 
I hope others won't judge for this, the Birds, inspired by Ephesians 3 put it very well: To everything there is a season...


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Yummm, Dave. But we don't have breast of lamb available (at least I have never seen it in the stores). You think thick chops would work for your script? Ingrid
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Yes, it does make a difference in what beets you use for your vegetable. Sugar beets are grown specifically for the purpose of making sugar. The beets you purchase (or grow your own in the garden) are not sugar beets. At least that is what is here in Canada.


Thanks, I may have been getting them confused. I've come to a recent conclusion about most sciences-food and medical specifically--it comes with growing up in Michigan where we joke, if you don't like the weather, wait five minutes, it will change. I've recently realized food science and medical science have a similar cyclical curve. If you don't like the science, wait five years, it will change. With all that knowledge jumping around out there, its hard for any of us to "know" what is right to eat, or which fad diet or "lifestyle change" to follow. But its all been about the four food groups all along. Now they're changing that diagram too, because we can't understand a pyramid? hmmm..... anyways, I tend to eat out of my garden when its producing, and the produce aisle when its not. I try to cook wholesome when I can, but there are days I come home and can only stand the thought of chips and salsa for dinner. I don't care how the chips are cooked then, either. Nor is this an unhealthy craving once every two months. And there have been times in my life, such as the 7 month period where my mother was struggling to recover after a stroke that I ate Arby's or Burger King on the way to the hospital 15 miles south of me. I considered one workout a week an accomplishment at that time. 
I hope others won't judge for this, the Birds, inspired by Ephesians 3 put it very well: To everything there is a season...[/quote]

I so agree with you, one week it's eat this the next it's do not eat it. The bible says he will make fools of the wise, and I see this evertime they change from this is good , now it's bad. I also agree with you Sam, Life is to short to dwell on if this or that is going to kill me. I would rather enjoy a meal and not worry about it. I really do not know anyone who has gotten off this earth alive, except Jesus. I am not saying go crazy and eat everthing, but lets have a life with some joy, life is to short to live in a shell of fear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now to a more pressing problem in my life, I have been watching the BBC series "Lake Rise to Candleford"" . It is base on a book by? I want to know the name of the author of this book, they have had it on the end of the show, but I keep missing it. I want to read this book. So please someone out there has to know. You are a smart bunch out there please help me.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now to a more pressing problem in my life, I have been watching the BBC series "Lake Rise to Candleford"" . It is base on a book by? I want to know the name of the author of this book, they have had it on the end of the show, but I keep missing it. I want to read this book. So please someone out there has to know. You are a smart bunch out there please help me.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00gbbl0

google search revealed this link with the following intro info: Adaptation of Flora Thompson's memoir of her Oxfordshire childhood, set in the small hamlet of Lark Rise and the wealthier neighbouring market town, Candleford, at the end of the 19th Century.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Now to a more pressing problem in my life, I have been watching the BBC series "Lake Rise to Candleford"" . It is base on a book by? I want to know the name of the author of this book, they have had it on the end of the show, but I keep missing it. I want to read this book. So please someone out there has to know. You are a smart bunch out there please help me.
> ...


I should have know a michiganer would know. Born in Petoskey.
Thank you, your the best. I can now rest, and get the book. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

To those wondering about sugar beets, they are not the purple beets most of us are eating--if you google images, you'll see the differences.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's RAINING! WooHoo!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy for the rain for you, hear some is coming our way tonight. My garden is begging for it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KNITTWITTIBE said:
> ...


Dave....your note indicates

Blackberries go exceedingly well with lamb, putting a handful in the roasting pan with a joint is a great addition. The tartness of the fruit cuts through the fat and it makes a delicious gravy. Elderberry jelly is a traditional accompaniement, we tend to use cranberries more with turkey.

'with a joint" - that would make anything taste great!

There is an excellent and very easy way to cook breast of lamb in parcels. I love cooking this way because there's virtually no washing up


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's RAINING! WooHoo!


 WooHoo doubled!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 'with a joint" - that would make anything taste great!


Leg or shoulder joint usually, but I have added blackberries to best end, or rack of lamb.

Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

From Farm to Fork: Recipe 102: Smoked Trout "Soufle"
cookinglocalcookingfresh.blogs&#8203;pot.com
A blog of my journey cooking through Emeril Lagasse's _Farm to Fork_ Cookbook 153 recipes in a year, or three recipes a week utilizing local, fresh, and surprisingly, mostly healthy fare.
For those of you who wish to visit, enjoy. I'll post a link or mention of the Tea Party here as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks....I mispoke...I meant the name and location of the yarn factory store....your directions will get me there if we end up with time to go...Thanks again.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

off for tonight. Have to watch a movie, practice for my play and cook a recipe. I see some multi-tasking in my future. But the recipes got done, including the Peach Freezer Jam I mentioned last week. You can find it through the blog link above. I don't want to overwhelm anyone with my links. I did mention KP Knitting Tea Party on both blogs. I hope you enjoy them. I will catch up during the week.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dragontearsoflove, I think you meant to say Ecclesiastes 3 not Ephesians 3?? I do agree and we all go through seasons in our lives.

Dave, I have never seen a breast of lamb here in Canada for sale at the stores. It is likely that they make it into lamburger meat. I have seen and bought lamb chops, rack of lamb, leg of lamb, ground lamb in the supermarkets. I never thought of adding some allspice to my lamb and certainly the vegies done up with the lamb in this manner sounds scrumptious!!! I am drooling. I will have to try blackberry with it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nutmeg and leaf green vegetables is a marriage made in heaven. Try grating a little on spinach or swiss chard, it's delicious and very traditional.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now to a more pressing problem in my life, I have been watching the BBC series "Lake Rise to Candleford"" . It is base on a book by? I want to know the name of the author of this book, they have had it on the end of the show, but I keep missing it. I want to read this book. So please someone out there has to know. You are a smart bunch out there please help me.


http://www.amazon.com/Lark-Rise-Candleford-Flora-Thompson/dp/1567923631/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310343830&sr=1-1


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > 'with a joint" - that would make anything taste great!
> ...


Oh....not a marajuana joint? Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Maelinda,we DO have Bluebell in Al.&Fl. homemade vanilla is my fave.


Sweet! I'm really glad that they're delivering it to other states. It is most definitely my favorite ice cream.

I think my favorite flavor is natural vanilla bean, but that homemade vanilla is very high up there on my list too.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Wow, Cajon Speedway brings back memories :-D ... Been there, done that, ... seems like in another lifetime, lol. A friend of mine lives off of Broadway in El Cajon, she can hear the speedway sounds on Saturday nights...
> 
> Ingrid


Wow! It is so cool to meet someone who also fondly remembers the Cajon Speedway! 

We used to live on Bradley near Highway 67. Those townhome apartments were so nice. I do miss it, but love Texas, too. Well except when it is as hot as it has been.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I'm with you Maelinde on the raw ground beef. My grandpa used to take a thick slice of onion and put ground beef on it with seasonings and eat it like an open face sandwich. Oh so delicious!


Sandy - we need to have lunch sometime! 

Your grandpa's sandwich sounds delicious. I've always been a fan of raw ground beef - ever since I was a very young child. I tend to order steaks "blood" rare as I just prefer it as uncooked as possible.

Although, not much beats a properly smoked brisket in Texas.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you Maelinde on the raw ground beef. My grandpa used to take a thick slice of onion and put ground beef on it with seasonings and eat it like an open face sandwich. Oh so delicious!
> ...


It is even better if you grind your own ground beef that way you know exactly what you're eating!


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I understand your passion for this tamarque, but it doesn't fit into my urban lifestyle to eat wholefoods exclusively and to pack my own special foods whenever I leave the house, it simply isn't isn't a practical option. My lunch in a small family-run bistro is a far better and pleasanter option than a burger from a fast-food outlet and commercial sandwiches are high-everything!
> 
> This weekend we're away from home, so whilst I could, and did, put a few apples and oranges in my bag to offer the boys, I wasn't about to be a total kill-joy playing 'health police' and making everbody thoroughly miserable in the process.
> 
> ...


very well said, Dave. Many of us are alive because of the medical advances made in all countries and I feel that as long as I choose my foods wisely and eat to live instead of live to eat. I will do well and still have a chance to enjoy some of the special tastes that are available to me. However, I do try to watch my carbs and have lost weight, but do allow others to do as they wish. Health and medicines are the rule for most of my eating habits mlk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dragontears - send some down our way

sam



dragontearsoflove said:


> Happy for the rain for you, hear some is coming our way tonight. My garden is begging for it.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Nutmeg and leaf green vegetables is a marriage made in heaven. Try grating a little on spinach or swiss chard, it's delicious and very traditional.
> 
> Dave


Now Dave, that is my spice for sure. When I have oatmeal I love some Nutmeg sprinkled on top of it. And a lightly dusting of sugar. Then take and push the oatmeal to the center of the dish somewhat and pour a little milk around the edges. Then I have my _"moat"_. If you can dunk your _"soldiers" _in your egg then I can enjoy my little island of oatmeal. My mother used to show me about making a moat in my alphabet breakfast bowl and the memory has always stayed with me. And my oatmeal always had a castle on it. I really must try some on swiss chard. How about the versatile string bean. Mmmm


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to say.. I love reading the Knitting Tea Party every week.. It goes off on so many tangents. It's great fun!!!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't believe I missed the whole tea party this weekend. I have been busy with my DH. It will take me all day tomorrow to catch up on all the happenings. Hope all of you have a wonderful week and will try to remember that it is Friday next week. Now I am really ready for a nice "stiff" drink.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Can't believe I missed the whole tea party this weekend. I have been busy with my DH. It will take me all day tomorrow to catch up on all the happenings. Hope all of you have a wonderful week and will try to remember that it is Friday next week. Now I am really ready for a nice "stiff" drink.


I agree. Thanks for all the recipes, jokes, various info, knitting and beets. We have Beetroot in Australia. In fact it is what makes Australian hamburgers unique. (Learnt that in a quiz game).

Cheers, everyone!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It is even better if you grind your own ground beef that way you know exactly what you're eating!


Truer words were never spoken. We live in a fairly small apartment so don't have the room for a meat grinder, but once we find a house (we're actively searching), I'd love to get one. My parents had one when I was young and the quality of the ground beef served at home far surpassed any restaurant. Us kids hated going out to eat with such a great cook for a mom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and on a good night note - this kind of sums up my view on life - Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting ..."holy shit ... what a ride".
pardon my french!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We usually eat beetroot cold as a salad vegetable, rather than as a hot vegetable- hence putting in hamburgers. I too have expereinced redd wee- but only after eating it hot, maybe that I had more as vegtable than as a salad. Actually I think it was in a beetroot dip- wonder where I got that recipe from? It was really nice- I had forgotten all about it.



fibrefay said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe I missed the whole tea party this weekend. I have been busy with my DH. It will take me all day tomorrow to catch up on all the happenings. Hope all of you have a wonderful week and will try to remember that it is Friday next week. Now I am really ready for a nice "stiff" drink.
> ...


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Phew!! I've actually made it to the end of the party...with only a few *^%&%*&*^ at some of the comments...I'm with Sam: party on..life is short and we have to make the most of it however we see fit as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. I read labels mainly to see how much crap is in the processed food like soup. Don't get me started on the sodium content. I'm now over 65 and have begun to notice my body's reactions to certain foods. Of course some are things I won't give up, try to eat infrequently and have decided the effects are worth it.
When you live alone, as I do, you have three choices: eat out with all the consequences, heat up frozen packaged stuff, or cook from scratch with planned overs. I try to do the latter but, sometimes, peanut butter and jelly wins out...as long as it's on my home-baked honey whole wheat bread. Anyway...glad that discussion is over. Talk about food gives me the willies.
Thanks again Dave for being the diplomatic voice of reason you have proven to be. I think I read this every weekend just to read your comments and see what recipes you come up with. Wish I'd had your recipe when I had a lamb breast...had no idea what to do with the scrawny thing.
Watched "Hoarders" last evening....worried my stash is beginning to flow outward from where it has been beside "my" chair in the living room. And still I look at yarn sales.....horrible living with an addictive personality...mine!
Anyway, hope you all have a good week. It's supposed to be ridiculously hot and humid the next couple of days, but I have to tend to some errands so I guess I'll have to suck on ice cubes and run to the AC in the car (my little yellow Beetle!!)
TTFN


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks AuntMae, I try to keep the tea trolley stocked with all things nice. I hope you have another go with breast of lamb, it is a tasty and economical cut, get the butcher to bone it for you for ease. The bones make an excellent stock with a carrot, an onion, a teaspoon of dried mixed herbs and a bay leaf, add enough water to cover and simmer gently for about 45 minutes. It freezes brilliantly and makes a good base for gravy. Alternatively, strain it and return to the pot together with any bits of meat from the bones shredded, add some mixed vegetables and you have a healthy and tasty lamb broth. As you can probably tell, I don't like waste!

Have a great week and don't worry about the growing yarn stash, just get another basket for the other side of your chair and the problem, it is solved!

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It has been quite cold in Australia just lately, we are nearly 1/2 way through our winter and we have already had snow up in our lovely Blue Mountains, NSW. I originate from Croydon, Surrey like Rebcca.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, have had a lovely sunny weekend here on west coast of Scotland. Enjoyed watching all the tall ships come to Greenock for the next leg of the race, wonderful sight with all the sails gently blowing in the breeze. 
Another way to serve beetroot for salad is to use a red jelly like strawberry or raspberry but when making the jelly use the beet juice from cooking the beetroot instead of water , this will counteract the sweetness of the fruit jelly or even add some vinegar, chop the cooked beetroot in to small cubes add to jelly then leave to set before using in salad. Not quite so messy as having the cooked beetroot on your plate.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> and on a good night note - this kind of sums up my view on life - Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting ..."holy shit ... what a ride".
> pardon my french!!!


Sam,
You make me laugh! :lol: I heartily agree!!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Nutmeg and leaf green vegetables is a marriage made in heaven. Try grating a little on spinach or swiss chard, it's delicious and very traditional.
> ...


Thanks you guys, I can't get enough nutmeg in my baked goods, but now I have yet another place to try it. And the chard in my garden is starting to come up nicely. I love the oatmeal moat idea. Its like playing with your food, which makes it ten times more interesting. Really, nutmeg on veggies sounds brilliant. Glad the boyfriend likes it.

My Peach Freezer Jam came out really well, now I'll be giving away pints of it.

Sam, we might have enough to spare ya some, and since we're close, I'll hope we can share. Its raining out there as we speak.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

One of the things I like to cook using beets (of course) is to make borscht! I had a lot of that when I was a teenager and it is one great bowl of soup!!! Unfortunately I used up all my beets last week and need to wait for more to come into my grocery store. Produce trucks come in on Tuesdays. When you make your beet "slaw" do you cube or shredd it? 

BTW, beet juice is an excellent dye for wool or cotton yarn. I am not sure what all you have to add to it to make it set or what the portions are for them. You can get any color from fushia to pale pink with it. 

It has been a very informative tea party!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dragontearsoflove, I think you meant to say Ecclesiastes 3 not Ephesians 3?? I do agree and we all go through seasons in our lives.
> 
> Dave, I have never seen a breast of lamb here in Canada for sale at the stores. It is likely that they make it into lamburger meat. I have seen and bought lamb chops, rack of lamb, leg of lamb, ground lamb in the supermarkets. I never thought of adding some allspice to my lamb and certainly the vegies done up with the lamb in this manner sounds scrumptious!!! I am drooling. I will have to try blackberry with it.


Yes, I think you're right. Ever have one of those days when you know what you mean, but your brain short-circuits on the way to saying it? Unfortunately, I have them more often than not. Thanks again for correcting me, and setting things right;-).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dragontearsoflove, I think you meant to say Ecclesiastes 3 not Ephesians 3?? I do agree and we all go through seasons in our lives.
> ...


Hi there Dragontearsoflove, I call it brain fog and it is most inconvenient when you look down at the stitches on your needle and you say, "Now what do I do" or "what have I done!" Sometimes I refer to them as the "here-afters" because ever notice that sometimes you get to a room or the store or whatever, and say, "now what am I here after?" hehe lol Have a good one today!!
PS Is your username from the Shrek movies when the dragon cries for donkey?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oddly, I never thought of my name that way, but in a sense: possibly. I took a Children's Lit class years ago, which I loved. In that class we we're challenged with re-writing a fairy tale. And it began a process of thinking how dragons are drawn as evil beings to be slain, but if you look at it from the dragons point of view, the princess' father left the dragon there to protect his most precious possession and only the man that sees her worth and beauty is deserving of her, not the one who tries to slay the mighty beast supposedly enslaving the princess. How much do we think it might hurt this dragon to send off her adult charge to some man who may or may not prove good enough for her, and that is where dragontearsoflove comes from, plus, most of the other dragon's references were taken, so I took the more complex road;-), It keeps things interesting;-).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

It's Monday morning....pouring rain in Chicago and the Tour de France is having a rest day, so I will, too. It's a cozy day to stay inside and knit. Hope to finish one scarf and get started on the ruffle scarf...I am intrigued. Thanks to all who sent help and clarifications. Dave, I really appreciate your hosting a wonderful tea party. Interesting to people of all interests. Great time, as always. My only concern is that you suggested to AuntMae to put a basket on the other side of her chair. My problem is that I am out of sides!
Everyone have a good week and we'll gather again on Friday.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> It's Monday morning....pouring rain in Chicago and the Tour de France is having a rest day, so I will, too. It's a cozy day to stay inside and knit. Hope to finish one scarf and get started on the ruffle scarf...I am intrigued. Thanks to all who sent help and clarifications. Dave, I really appreciate your hosting a wonderful tea party. Interesting to people of all interests. Great time, as always. My only concern is that you suggested to AuntMae to put a basket on the other side of her chair. My problem is that I am out of sides!
> Everyone have a good week and we'll gather again on Friday.
> Carol (IL)


Oh my, you have got it bad. How about the hanging baskets they sell in garden centres? They could look very decorative 'planted' with balls of brightly coloured yarns!

Dave


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, the side thing won't work: I have a corner table there! But I think there's room under the loveseat for a big space bag or two smaller zippered underbed storage things (brain freeze/fibrofog/Senior moment...)hehehehehe 
Good thing we can include items from our stash in the Secret packages...
Now I HAVE to do some laundry and other stuff...it's already 82 degrees at 10:30 a.m. YIKES..
TTFN


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> It's Monday morning....pouring rain in Chicago and the Tour de France is having a rest day, so I will, too. It's a cozy day to stay inside and knit. Hope to finish one scarf and get started on the ruffle scarf...I am intrigued. Thanks to all who sent help and clarifications. Dave, I really appreciate your hosting a wonderful tea party. Interesting to people of all interests. Great time, as always. My only concern is that you suggested to AuntMae to put a basket on the other side of her chair. My problem is that I am out of sides!
> Everyone have a good week and we'll gather again on Friday.
> Carol (IL)


Carol, now you need to start piling them up.. one tub over another until you hit the ceiling... but be careful how you walk around them.. so that they don't tumble and fall. At least, if it happens, you won't get hurt with all that yummy fluffy yarn falling all around you!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all of you that are getting some rain - send some our way - it is really dry - looking like rain - hope we hve an all day soaker.

sam

dave - thanks again for a fun tea party weekend - they wouldn't be the same without you at the helm.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > It's Monday morning....pouring rain in Chicago and the Tour de France is having a rest day, so I will, too. It's a cozy day to stay inside and knit. Hope to finish one scarf and get started on the ruffle scarf...I am intrigued. Thanks to all who sent help and clarifications. Dave, I really appreciate your hosting a wonderful tea party. Interesting to people of all interests. Great time, as always. My only concern is that you suggested to AuntMae to put a basket on the other side of her chair. My problem is that I am out of sides!
> ...


Too funny, think my boyfriend would love it if I traded out my footstool for a tote full of yarn. Fortunately I am too broke for that, but that too may change one day;-). Now I have to go get work done;-).


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Mary in Vermont, I adore the vintage sweater you are making! I love to do things like that! So impressed!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

So glad you got some rain, Sorlenna!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > It's Monday morning....pouring rain in Chicago and the Tour de France is having a rest day, so I will, too. It's a cozy day to stay inside and knit. Hope to finish one scarf and get started on the ruffle scarf...I am intrigued. Thanks to all who sent help and clarifications. Dave, I really appreciate your hosting a wonderful tea party. Interesting to people of all interests. Great time, as always. My only concern is that you suggested to AuntMae to put a basket on the other side of her chair. My problem is that I am out of sides!
> ...


they would look pretty hanging from the ceiling, would just have to make sure they were not too low that you would bump your head on them!
5 mmdpns - I usually cube them as I like the texture with the jelly but shredded would work just as well.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dollyclaire, when you add beet juice to red "jelly", are you referring to what we in the U.S. call "jello"? Sounds like a brilliant idea!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam...that rain and some pretty strong winds are headed your way. They just blew thru Chicago about 2 hours ago and they are already near Detroit. Hope you get the rain, but not the destructive winds. I still have power but many around here do not...and several people have had some pretty big trees drop onto their cars. Stay safe.

thanks for all the ideas about stashing my stash.....love the hanging baskets idea, but I bet DH would not agree. oh well......good thing my kids have moved out, but left their rooms behind....space!
Carol (IL)


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Dollyclaire, when you add beet juice to red "jelly", are you referring to what we in the U.S. call "jello"? Sounds like a brilliant idea!


It is a jelly we use for dessert to which we add boiling water to melt the jelly cubes then pour into a mould or individual dishes and allow to set when cool. I have just looked jello up on wikipedia and it seems to be similar


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol -the rain arrived about an hour ago - hope it rains for a while - the ground is so dry - looking at my weather map the really strong storms were south of us. we did get some wind but not strong enough to be distructive. glad you came through unscathed.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam...that rain and some pretty strong winds are headed your way. They just blew thru Chicago about 2 hours ago and they are already near Detroit. Hope you get the rain, but not the destructive winds. I still have power but many around here do not...and several people have had some pretty big trees drop onto their cars. Stay safe.
> 
> thanks for all the ideas about stashing my stash.....love the hanging baskets idea, but I bet DH would not agree. oh well......good thing my kids have moved out, but left their rooms behind....space!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Mary in Vermont, I adore the vintage sweater you are making! I love to do things like that! So impressed!


Thanks for the compliment Bluebirdlet. I have finished the back and hope to cast on the front left side later today. The pattern is working well. It has a few typos in it and I am reworking it to be up a size so change a few numbers. When the pattern was written they were 4 sizes smaller than what our present patterns are written. But it is a challenge and I won't get bored with it. The cables are worked over 8 sts. And the sweater will need to be blocked when finished. In the picture you can see a white thread dangling on the cable. I put a life line in to make counting my rows up from each worked cable. Sometimes with cables you can be at row 8 and think you are at row 10. So this helps stop the guesswork.

I like doing this. If I make a mistake I just tink back. No problem. It is not written in cement where you can not rip back. Tinking/riping is part of knitting. And it does not bother me one bit.

Have a good one everyone. I do hope all of you get some rain that needs it. And thanks again Dave for opening the doors to the _Knitting Tea House_ once again and being such a fantastic host.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, as for the zuchini, I collect recipes for it. Here we grow it in the spring and again in the fall. So I make pickles with it, bread, soup, most anything you can think of. We also eat quite a bit raw in our salads. BTW I grew up in Toledo Ohio. I like the weather better here in AZ. I also like that I can grow vegetables almost all year long. My family still lives in Toledo.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you've been enjoying yourself Mary. I love cables, the first jumpers I made myself were cricket sweaters when I was a lad. They always look good and are such fun to do, your cardigan is going to be great. 

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here it is monday and the tea party is running over as usual - yeah!

i just read this and thought i would throw it into the mix of the discussion.

Healthy Diet Drinks -- Can You Trust Them?
Is anyone surprised to find beverage giants Coca-Cola and PepsiCo scrambling to reposition themselves as producers of drinks that are good -- or at least not bad -- for your health? Both have introduced new diet drinks formulated with their own versions of stevia, a sweetener that comes from nature rather than from a laboratory. Coca-Cola worked with the giant agribusiness company Cargill to develop a purified derivative of stevia that it calls Truvia... and PepsiCo followed shortly thereafter with its own very similar version called PureVia. So, for several years now, consumers have been drinking Coca-Colas Sprite Green and PepsiCos 0 Calorie SoBe Lifewater made with their new stevia-based sweeteners -- but, are they really, truly safe for your health?
Why Should We Be Worried?
To understand why anyone would even ask that question requires a bit of history. Made from the leaves of the stevia plant, stevia has been used for medicinal purposes and as a sweetener for centuries in South America. Its a popular sweetener in Japan, but here in the US we require more evidence of its safety than is yet available. While research has largely shown stevia to be safe, some questions remain -- it has possible harmful effects on blood sugar control, the kidneys and the cardiovascular and reproductive systems.
Thats why the Food and Drug Administration refused to approve importation of stevia as a sweetener. But as wily types always do, importers figured out a way around that. They decided to call stevia a supplement, for which the regulations are far more lax. As a result, you now can find stevia sold as a supplement in health-food stores and online, but people in the know use it as a sweetener. Stevia is sold in powder and liquid form. You can even buy plants to grow yourself a ready supply of leaves! And none of these products carries any label warning of health dangers. 
But, you may be wondering, how is it that Coca-Cola and PepsiCo are using their forms of stevia as a sweetening food additive? Indeed this situation bothers many consumer advocates. I called Daily Health News medical editor Andrew Rubman, ND, for his take on the stevia conundrum. You may be surprised when I tell you that he said we actually can trust the soda sellers on this one... they did their research!
How Much Is Too Much?
Its all about quantity, Dr. Rubman explained. He said that the reason for restricting any substance, including stevia, to supplement status only is to be sure that people will use it in limited quantities. In contrast, food additives will be used in many foods and drinks that people consume daily, which -- the FDA assumes -- adds up to far higher quantities. But, Dr. Rubman said, in this particular situation, consumers are safe, at least in the short term. After carefully reviewing the literature for Daily Health News readers, Dr. Rubman told me that the toxicological studies of Coca-Colas Truvia and PepsiCos PureVia revealed nothing that would be cause for concern healthwise. Both PureVia and Truvia are more than 90% rebaudioside A, a refined extract of stevia which the FDA has labeled GRAS -- generally regarded as safe. If you feel you must drink very sweet beverages, Dr. Rubman said, in his view youd do far better to select the Sprite Green or the Sobe Lifewater than a diet soda sweetened with aspartame (which is associated with numerous health risks, including migraines, abdominal pains and asthma) or a regular soda loaded with sugar. Similarly, he believes using stevia to sweeten tea or coffee is preferable to NutraSweet or SweetN Low.
There is a caveat, however. Dr. Rubman told me that some folks may find that when they quaff drinks made with Truvia and PureVia, they feel a bit bloated and gassy. The impact is the same as with other sweeteners on the market. Its a problem for some, Dr. Rubman told me, but not others -- only personal experimentation will tell.
But in any case Dr. Rubmans overall advice is to limit your consumption of any sweetener -- natural or not -- including this one.
Source(s): Andrew L. Rubman, ND, founder and director, Southbury Clinic for Traditional Medicines, Southbury, Connecticut. www.SouthburyClinic.com.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jill - i do envy your being able to garden year around - not sure about the extreme heat though. but the amount of sunny days you have sure beats northwestern ohio. defiance is about fify miles west and a little south of toledo - which you probably already know. i'm not fond of the humidity but it sure beats our winters which i don't look forward to.

sam



JillF said:


> Sam, as for the zuchini, I collect recipes for it. Here we grow it in the spring and again in the fall. So I make pickles with it, bread, soup, most anything you can think of. We also eat quite a bit raw in our salads. BTW I grew up in Toledo Ohio. I like the weather better here in AZ. I also like that I can grow vegetables almost all year long. My family still lives in Toledo.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Mary in Vermont, I adore the vintage sweater you are making! I love to do things like that! So impressed!
> ...


I put a split marker in on the row in which I cable, and then just count to the next cabled row. That has worked well for me.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Dollyclaire, when you add beet juice to red "jelly", are you referring to what we in the U.S. call "jello"? Sounds like a brilliant idea!
> ...


It didn't occur to me to check where someone is from; I just assumed someone was talking about our jelly, but this does make more sense. Your jelly is indeed our jello. Just another reason to know where in the world a member lives, so you know the lingo.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Every week I say to my daughter, "That was the best tea party ever!" And this week I say it again. I love the diversity of topics and opinions, the recipes, and especially how I learn something new every week.
Thanks again, Dave, for hosting. It's been grand fun!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebirdlet said:
> ...


I think that is why it is important that everyone at least has the name of the country or state they are in rather than the default 'in hiding' in their details, it does make it easier. Strange when you think about it we do speak english but have such different vocabulary in our respective countries. It does make it interesting reading all the postings. I have learned so much since I joined this forum.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Getting to learn about one another's cultures is so interesting & such a privilege. Hooray for jelly!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just looking at my JELL-O packages. The JELL-O is in capital letters on the boxes. Picture of and small print on one says jelly powder. Picture of and small print on the other says instant pudding. So here in Canada, the JELL-O is the brand name for these two products made by the company. One makes jelly (the jiggley kind) and the other makes pudding (add the milk kind, and one also needs to be cooked to make the pudding).


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got back from a worldwind trip to see the grandkids in Ohio. They live in Findlay. We then hopped over to see our other daughter in Montplier. Would loved to have stopped by to see you Sam but we ran out of time. Our youngest daughter went to college in Defiance and is now in Mountplier. Didn't want to leave the grandkids but am glade to be home. I did knit 2/3rds of a baby blanket while riding.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got back from a worldwind trip to see the grandkids in Ohio. They live in Findlay. We then hopped over to see our other daughter in Montplier. Would loved to have stopped by to see you Sam but we ran out of time. Our youngest daughter went to college in Defiance and is now in Mountplier. Didn't want to leave the grandkids but am glad to be home. I did knit 2/3rds of a baby blanket while riding.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Another great Tea Party. Thanks for hosting, Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad everyone has had fun, enjoyed sharing and learned a little into the bargain. Lots of new faces this weekend and it really is a case of 'the more the merrier', it only works with lots of different perspectives on a wide range of subjects. 

I only start the Tea Parties, their success is due to the contributions of everyone who drops by for a chat, so thank-you all.


Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebirdlet said:
> ...


Thanks for the GREAT tip. Sure that makes sense. Learn something new here every day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just looking at my JELL-O packages. The JELL-O is in capital letters on the boxes. Picture of and small print on one says jelly powder. Picture of and small print on the other says instant pudding. So here in Canada, the JELL-O is the brand name for these two products made by the company. One makes jelly (the jiggley kind) and the other makes pudding (add the milk kind, and one also needs to be cooked to make the pudding).


I think the kind with milk may be what we call blancmange. A great favourite for a _High Tea_ and I have some splendid Edwardian moulds which get used for parties. They're too large for a small family meal, I have more modest moulds from the 1950s and 60s for everyday use.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> all of you that are getting some rain - send some our way - it is really dry - looking like rain - hope we hve an all day soaker.
> 
> sam
> 
> dave - thanks again for a fun tea party weekend - they wouldn't be the same without you at the helm.


Seems strange to say this, coming from from soggy England, but I hope it's raining on you and other drought-affected areas.

I think we're in for another rainy day on Tuesday in South East England, it would be nice if it all equalised out and reliably rained between 11pm and 6am, unfortunately the world's weather systems have absolutely no sense of timing!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> and on a good night note - this kind of sums up my view on life - Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting ..."holy shit ... what a ride".
> pardon my french!!!


Sam,

I've always loved that quote - exactly how you wrote it! My mom used to say that when she was still alive. It always makes me smile and laugh. :lol:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dave,

I have _NEVER_ cooked lamb before. My mom used to cook it all the time when I was a kid. How I wish she were still here on this earth so I could ask her for her fantastic recipe/receipt.

Randy has wanted me to try making mutton stew since I'm half Irish and he's got so many different Celtic bloodlines running through him.

Any advice or tips on cooking a mutton or lamb stew? I'd love to do it in the crock pot as it is so hot here still. We're on a heat advisory for the next week or so, and would hate to have anything putting off any more heat.

I learn so much from these tea parties, and I share the view that we are free to eat however we want, just to try to be healthy when we can. Life is indeed short, and we should enjoy it.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at my JELL-O packages. The JELL-O is in capital letters on the boxes. Picture of and small print on one says jelly powder. Picture of and small print on the other says instant pudding. So here in Canada, the JELL-O is the brand name for these two products made by the company. One makes jelly (the jiggley kind) and the other makes pudding (add the milk kind, and one also needs to be cooked to make the pudding).
> ...


Hi, Dave!
Is that what they also call a Flummery?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at my JELL-O packages. The JELL-O is in capital letters on the boxes. Picture of and small print on one says jelly powder. Picture of and small print on the other says instant pudding. So here in Canada, the JELL-O is the brand name for these two products made by the company. One makes jelly (the jiggley kind) and the other makes pudding (add the milk kind, and one also needs to be cooked to make the pudding).
> ...


Yes, I think you are right about the blancmange, which I would just call cornstarch pudding when it's made from scratch. And when I was a kid we had boiled custard, which I think is like what you would make for putting over pie, etc. I love that stuff.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking at my JELL-O packages. The JELL-O is in capital letters on the boxes. Picture of and small print on one says jelly powder. Picture of and small print on the other says instant pudding. So here in Canada, the JELL-O is the brand name for these two products made by the company. One makes jelly (the jiggley kind) and the other makes pudding (add the milk kind, and one also needs to be cooked to make the pudding).
> ...


Your mention of molds reminds me that I think our pudding may not be quite as stiff as blancmange, because it could not hold its shape in a mold.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > all of you that are getting some rain - send some our way - it is really dry - looking like rain - hope we hve an all day soaker.
> ...


And they don't believe in Camelot.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I think the kind with milk may be what we call blancmange. A great favourite for a _High Tea_ and I have some splendid Edwardian moulds which get used for parties. They're too large for a small family meal, I have more modest moulds from the 1950s and 60s for everyday use.
> 
> Dave


Funny thing is that I'd never heard of blancmange until watching an episode of Monty Python. I've always been curious as to what it really is.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Flummery is the earlier version of blancmange and contained oats and stewed fruits. Mostly we buy it as a powdered, flavoured cornflour-based mix to make with milk, like custard powder. Only instead of being runny for pouring, this sets firm enough to support fresh fruits like raspberries or strawberies and be decorated with piped whipped cream.

It's another nvention from the Bird family. Alfred Bird was a nineteenth century chemist whose wife was allergic to both eggs and yeast. For her, he created egg-free custard and baking powder so she could have yeast-free bread rolls. Regulars may recall I posted the receipt for custard cakes a couple of weeks ago, these include custard powder in the ingredients. Their son continued the tradition with blancmange powder and an egg substitute powder.

Here is an example of the type of packet it comes in, I just happened to have one in the cupboard, other brands are available.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> [
> I think the kind with milk may be what we call blancmange. A great favourite for a _High Tea_ and I have some splendid Edwardian moulds which get used for parties. They're too large for a small family meal, I have more modest moulds from the 1950s and 60s for everyday use.
> 
> Dave


Yes, I think you are right about the blancmange, which I would just call cornstarch pudding when it's made from scratch. And when I was a kid we had boiled custard, which I think is like what you would make for putting over pie, etc. I love that stuff.[/quote]

Hi mjs, yes when I was a kid my Mom used to make a boiled cornstarch and milk pudding on the stove. I remember watching her stir it so it wouldnt stick to the bottom of the pot. It amazed me that when she would pour it into the desert bowls it was very runny. A couple of hours later at bedtime, it was so thick and smooth! Sometimes she would add cocoa powder and we would have chocolate pudding. Yumm...childhood memories come back and nudge our minds! lol  
The custard was made with whipped eggs, sugar, and milk and baked in the oven. When it cooled there was the little golden brown droplets on the top that tasted so devine.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> here it is monday and the tea party is running over as usual - yeah!
> 
> i just read this and thought i would throw it into the mix of the discussion.
> 
> ...


Sam, many thanks for this info. It made me think twice about adding sweetener in my cuppa. Years ago, I received a very negative email claiming aspartame was responsible for practically all modern health problems. Of course, companies promoting products containing the substance disagreed. I'm still left wondering who is telling the truth. And I agree about 'Everything in Moderation." But, will we ever really know if we are harming ourselves in the long term? Here is a link that might help explain.

QUESTIONS ABOUT ASPARTAME  True or False, Myths, etc.

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp

And while we are talking about cooking, etc. read the joke below:

Legend: A farmer mistakes an inscription on a banded wild bird for cooking instructions:

According to the Knight-Ridder News Service, the inscription on the metal bands used by the U.S. Department of the Interior to tag migratory birds has changed. The bands used to bear the address of the Washington Biological Survey, abbreviated : Wash, Biol. Surv. until the agency received the following letter from an Arkansas camper:

Dear Sirs:
While camping last week I shot one of your birds. I think it was a crow. I followed the cooking instructions on the leg tag and I want to tell you it was horrible.

The bands are now marked Fish and Wildlife Service.

..... Hope you got the joke..!!!

If you want to read more details go to the link below

http://www.snopes.com/critters/edibles/washbiol.asp

If you scroll down, there is another joke at the bottom of this webpage.

For any queries or myths, legends, scams, etc. just go to 
www.snopes.com

and type the name of the topic or first line of sentence in the search line, click Search or press Enter and it should give you details if it is true or false.

Have a good day!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Try baked custard in small pastry cases, we call them custard tarts, they're very popular in England.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> fibrefay said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


When you mentioned custard cakes I went to the net to see what the package looked like for custard power - and realized I had bought some at Wegmans when I perused their import section some time ago. I still have not used it, but when I was in Canterbury I loved having the custard poured over pie.

We have sometimes had Bird's canned custard here too. And I think there may be a rice pudding. In general I love rice pudding and one of my tests for a new cookbook is to see if they have an interesting rice pudding recipe. Also one for okra.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sam, you are so right about the way the food and drink manufacturers are re-branding themselves as 'wellness' organisations. _Nestle_, manufacturer of such healthy products as _Yorkie Bars, Toffee Crisp, Kit-Kat, Lion Bars_ and _Walnut Whips_, now describes itself as:

"A research and development-driven nutrition, health and wellness company"

Confectionery has its place in our lives, but lets not try describing sweet-makers in such misleading terms!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Try baked custard in small pastry cases, we call them custard tarts, they're very popular in England.
> 
> Dave


Well, Lionel certainly loves them.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I learn so much from these tea parties, and I share the view that we are free to eat however we want, just to try to be healthy when we can. Life is indeed short, and we should enjoy it.


I'll go along with that. :-D And I do want to try one of the deserts but I can wait another week or two. Then try one. It will taste real good. Anticipation! Yes.... all things in moderation and to each his own.

I have finished the back of the cable sweater and just started to work the left front.

It was in the low 90's today in VT. And humid. I made chicken soup tonight. And it was good heat or not heat. And I had a salad on the side with the soup.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > I learn so much from these tea parties, and I share the view that we are free to eat however we want, just to try to be healthy when we can. Life is indeed short, and we should enjoy it.
> ...


I have not been able to figure out what the flower is that you have.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the picture, Dave. Not sure if we have that one in Australia. We have "Instant Puddings" in small packets, a bit bigger than a packet of jelly crystals and similar sustance which you add milk to and beat it up with a hand-beater. It gets thicker and don't have to wait as long as jelly to set.

Our grandchildren love to sprinkle it on ice-cream. I'm sure there are lots of other things to make with it as well.

I must remember you will have other terms or names for products that we have here. I guess "cornstarch" is what we call "cornflour."

Cheers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next time sutallee stitcher - let me know ahead of time and i wine and dine you properly.

sam



Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Just got back from a worldwind trip to see the grandkids in Ohio. They live in Findlay. We then hopped over to see our other daughter in Montplier. Would loved to have stopped by to see you Sam but we ran out of time. Our youngest daughter went to college in Defiance and is now in Mountplier. Didn't want to leave the grandkids but am glade to be home. I did knit 2/3rds of a baby blanket while riding.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> and on a good night note - this kind of sums up my view on life - Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting ..."holy shit ... what a ride".
> pardon my french!!!


Love your French!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess this is why i have always used plain cane sugar and real butter - i am never sure what is in the margarine - don't like it anyhow - it's not as though i am eating sugar by the spoonfuls - i am just a great believer in moderation.

sam



FireballDave said:


> Sam, you are so right about the way the food and drink manufacturers are re-branding themselves as 'wellness' organisations. _Nestle_, manufacturer of such healthy products as _Yorkie Bars, Toffee Crisp, Kit-Kat, Lion Bars_ and _Walnut Whips_, now describes itself as:
> 
> "A research and development-driven nutrition, health and wellness company"
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> Thanks for the picture, Dave. Not sure if we have that one in Australia. We have "Instant Puddings" in small packets, a bit bigger than a packet of jelly crystals and similar sustance which you add milk to and beat it up with a hand-beater. It gets thicker and don't have to wait as long as jelly to set.
> 
> Our grandchildren love to sprinkle it on ice-cream. I'm sure there are lots of other things to make with it as well.
> 
> ...


Blancmange is one where you mix the powder with a little cold milk in a bowl while the rest of the pint is heated in a saucepan. You then add the hot milk to the mixture, stir well and then return it to the pan and stir continuously over a low heat until it thickens and you sweeten it to taste (about 2tbs sugar or equivalent). You then pour it into moulds and leave to set.

For Mary: I've just checked the packet and made with full fat milk and three tablespoons of sugar, it comes out at 120-140kcal per serving. So this is quite a good dessert if you use 2% semi-skimmed milk and an artificial sweetener, add some fresh raspberries and it's positively good news for dieters. A one pint sachet would serve four; that's actually a manufacturer's 'typical serving' I do agree with, I would expect to get four individual servings from a packet.

Another thing to try is tinned fruit cocktail in natural fruit juice set in sugar-free jelly (jell-o), you can get sachets of crystals (Hartley's make them in the UK) that work out at 8kcal per serving, so if you use fruit in juice rather than syrup it's OK for both calorie-counters and diabetics. I started using sugar-free crystals when I was looking after my Mother who was a diabetic, I actually prefer the taste so I still use them instead of the sugary variety.

Dave


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > fibrefay said:
> ...


The best rice pudding i ever made was with Asian black rice and Coconut milk.The pudding turned purple. OMG it was decadent!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

The best rice pudding i ever made was with Asian black rice and Coconut milk.The pudding turned purple. OMG it was decadent![/quote]

Do you still have the recipe? sounds delish!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> The best rice pudding i ever made was with Asian black rice and Coconut milk.The pudding turned purple. OMG it was decadent!


Do you still have the recipe? sounds delish![/quote]

Here you go!

Black Rice Pudding

1 cup Black rice (found in Asian Markets)
¼ CUP BROWN SUGAR OR MAPLE SYRUP
¼ TEAS SALT
1.5 CANS COCONUT MILK
1.5 CUP WATER
3 EGGS
WASH,SOAK AND DRAIN RICE AT LEAST 6 HOURS.
DRAIN RICE PLACE IN SLOW COOKER
ADD RICE, BS/MAPLE SALT AND 1 CAN COCONUT AND WATERCOOK ON LOW ALL DAY OR NIGHT OR HIGH 3 TO 4 HOURS.. ADD MORE WATER IF NEEDED
COOL ADD ADDITIONAL ½ CAN COCONUT MILK PLUS EGGS (mixed well)
POUR INTO BAKING PAN.. BAKE 350.. 30 MINUTES.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I knew I should(n't) read any more of this tonight! If I have a weakness, other than jelly beans (HORROR....) it's good rice pudding. I have tried many recipes in my rice cooker, in the oven, on top of the stove...none has quite reached nirvana...maybe this one will. Thanks (a bunch for making me drool all over my nightgown.)hehehehehehe


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been 'round this great party twice and can't find the name of the nice person who shared the "Impossible Pie" recipe. Does anyone know who offered it or what page it is on? I made it tonight and forgot to give credit on the recipe.The tea cart has passed me several times, but I have not imbibed, I promise. My eyes are beginning to cross, but I'm sure that's due to the hour! Does anyone know of that which I speak?

I'm usually a quiet little mouse that sits in the corner, but I really want to give credit were due. I have several with fireballdave on them.

Thanks to all for a great time and if there are any mistakes in the missive, it has to be...


sorry, had to set the drink down, the typo righter.

Night all!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> I've been 'round this great party twice and can't find the name of the nice person who shared the "Impossible Pie" recipe. Does anyone know who offered it or what page it is on? I made it tonight and forgot to give credit on the recipe.The tea cart has passed me several times, but I have not imbibed, I promise. My eyes are beginning to cross, but I'm sure that's due to the hour! Does anyone know of that which I speak?
> 
> I'm usually a quiet little mouse that sits in the corner, but I really want to give credit were due. I have several with fireballdave on them.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I am glad you enjoyed the Impossible Pie. It has been a firm favourite in my house for quite some time.It was posted last week or even might have been the week before. It is good to know that it is now being enjoyed somewhere else in the world! I have still to try Dave's suggestion of using crushed ginger biscuits in place of the cocnut.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I was beginning to think I had imagined it, but it turned out too well. It is a rich desert, glad you suggested cutting down on the sugar. We enjoyed it, thank you.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> I have not been able to figure out what the flower is that you have.


This is my beautiful Yucca flower. It blossoms every other year. They are seen more often in the southwest and south. The plant was a gift from my father. I look forward to it's blossoming every other year. The stalk pushes upwards...skywards sometimes as much as a foot a day. And then it reaches about 8 feet tall on this very strong stalk. It spreads the stems outwards near the top. The stems average 9- 12" in length. And I watch. Then another day it lowers the stems and the large buds begin to swell. And I wait. Another day and yet another day. And on Sunday I had 3 blossoms open up. They were loaded with moisture. The petal texture reminds me of the magnificent magnolia petals. But smaller. The blossoms are bell shaped and about 1 1/2 inches long. They do not last long. This morning there was a carpet of white blossoms at the base of the plant. But there are more buds that will open up reveling it's beauty and putting on such a show. I look forward to this bi-annual event. I relish in the wonders of nature.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

> Blancmange is one where you mix the powder with a little cold milk in a bowl while the rest of the pint is heated in a saucepan. You then add the hot milk to the mixture, stir well and then return it to the pan and stir continuously over a low heat until it thickens and you sweeten it to taste (about 2tbs sugar or equivalent). You then pour it into moulds and leave to set.
> 
> For Mary: I've just checked the packet and made with full fat milk and three tablespoons of sugar, it comes out at 120-140kcal per serving. So this is quite a good dessert if you use 2% semi-skimmed milk and an artificial sweetener, add some fresh raspberries and it's positively good news for dieters. A one pint sachet would serve four; that's actually a manufacturer's 'typical serving' I do agree with, I would expect to get four individual servings from a packet.
> 
> ...


Dave again thanks for another receipt/receipe for cooking. I do marketing on Thurs so I will look and see what I can find. I printed the receipe out and it will be placed in the kitchen. And a little sugar does go along ways. I now use only a scant t. of sugar in my coffee with 2% low fat milk and enjoy it now. The tongue can adjust and tell the brain that this is what you are getting from now on. :lol: 
Blessings and happy knitting.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sam, thanks for posting this. Aspertane caused me a lot of problems and I couldn't stand the after taste of the other sweetners. I recently was diagnosed as a dietbetic and began controling it with diet only since I had reactions to all medications. Splenda gave me no issues and has no after taste or reported health problems. There are a lot of people who don't realize the dangers of aspertane yet FDA still does not require warnings on the products using it.


thewren said:


> here it is monday and the tea party is running over as usual - yeah!
> 
> i just read this and thought i would throw it into the mix of the discussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'll need to try that.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love these plants. It is the first time that I have seen a white one and it is beautiful.


maryinvt said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been able to figure out what the flower is that you have.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been able to figure out what the flower is that you have.
> ...


Neighbors on both sides have the plant, but I have never looked into the flower, just had the impression of the bells. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> I love these plants. It is the first time that I have seen a white one and it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> maryinvt said:
> ...


I didn't realize they came in other colors. I'll have to look at that. Isn't this site great fun!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> Sam, thanks for posting this. Aspertane caused me a lot of problems and I couldn't stand the after taste of the other sweetners. I recently was diagnosed as a dietbetic and began controling it with diet only since I had reactions to all medications. Splenda gave me no issues and has no after taste or reported health problems. There are a lot of people who don't realize the dangers of aspertane yet FDA still does not require warnings on the products using it.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


Splenda was the first sweetener that did not leave an aftertaste for hours with me. I think it's a case of body chemistry's being different in different people. Now I just use stevia in my tea and otherwise limit sugar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was out this evenoing (well as it is 2.30am yesterday evening) and heard a comedian. He was not particulary funny, but I did have a laugh when he said that when eating he was very careful to keep right away from anything organice or natural, becuase he needed all the presevatives he could get. Seemed very apt after this weeks teaparty.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No is talking about Agave Syrup.. Would love to have your take on this, Dave... even though its Tuesday already...and the tea party is over...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> No is talking about Agave Syrup.. Would love to have your take on this, Dave... even though its Tuesday already...and the tea party is over...


I had seen this in a tea catalog and got it at the natural food store, quite expensive. I did not like it at all and found also that it is quite highly caloric. Clearly, others like it a lot. I think I've found a taker so I can pass mine on to someone.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> No is talking about Agave Syrup.. Would love to have your take on this, Dave... even though its Tuesday already...and the tea party is over...


http://www.foodrenegade.com/agave-nectar-good-or-bad/
There is a lot of reading about it here on this website.
I have bought some and didn't like it. Now I know why.
Mary


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> This is my beautiful Yucca flower. It blossoms every other year.


Mary, that is one _GORGEOUS_ flower! Thank you for sharing photos.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> No is talking about Agave Syrup.. Would love to have your take on this, Dave... even though its Tuesday already...and the tea party is over...


I love Agave syrup! It minimally affects my blood sugar - even 2 hours after consuming it. For those who haven't tried it, it has a honey like consistency, but a more full bodied flavor.

Agave syrup is excellent in plain, unflavored oatmeal, and in grits. YUM I'd forgotten about it! Ran out a couple of months ago and haven't purchased more. We mostly eat stevia products now, as Randy prefers Truvia and Sun Crystals in his coffee and cereal.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a question that google isn't helping me answer.
How to make skim milk from whole raw milk?

In case you wonder why on earth I would a) have whole raw milk on hand, and b) want to make it into skim ...

So far as I know, the only milk available in Syria is whole and raw and sold at room temperature. I know how to 'pasturize' it on the stove-top. My husband drinks it with no problems.

I've been drinking skim milk for over fifty years. I can*not* _stand_ the taste of even 1% fat milk. I make yogurt when I'm over there, but can't have a nice cold glass of milk.

So, does anyone on here know the answer?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Here's a question that google isn't helping me answer.
> How to make skim milk from whole raw milk?
> 
> In case you wonder why on earth I would a) have whole raw milk on hand, and b) want to make it into skim ...
> ...


Simply skim off the cream, which is on the top. When I was a kid the cream was saved to make desserts. Nowadays I know someone who skims the milk and makes butter from the cream.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been able to figure out what the flower is that you have.
> ...


I think we have one of these at work, it is blossoming now and so very pretty. I enjoy it as I come and go each day.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question that google isn't helping me answer.
> ...


Before or after 'pasturizing' it on the stove-top?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I don't know if it would matter, but I should think before. The people I've known didn't pasteurize but used it as is. I have no idea how it would behave heated whole.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Re the milk and cream
You separate the milk and the cream first then pasturize.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Re the milk and cream
> You separate the milk and the cream first then pasturize.


When I was a child the milk was put in the "spring house" and allowed to sit for a few hours and then the butter fat or cream was skimmed off the top and saved to make butter with.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you have to remove the cream first..because once you start to pasteurize it (by cooking) the cooking process will mix it all together and you will not be able to remove the cream..


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean: bite the bullet and use dry milk. It is 100 per cent fat free. I throw some into anything I can: waffles, pancakes, smoothies, coffee, pudding mix....I don't try to drink it since the blue-ish color is off-putting, but I guess I'm getting enough calcium since my bone density is just fine. AND dry milk keeps very well in a sealed container.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

To digress a moment...in earlier teaparties peanut butter was a discussion topic. For those who love peanut butter I found this recipe in our local newspaper and thought to share it. Haven't tried it yet but may soon. This is especially for Sam who introduced us to peanut butter & dill pickle sandwiches...

PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY CUBES

Start to finish: 6 1/2 hours (1/2 hour active)

Makes 32 cubes

Six 1/4-ounce envelopes unflavored gelatin, divided

4 cups grape juice, divided

1/2 cup honey, divided

1/2 cup cool water

1 cup boiling water

1 cup peanut butter

8-ounce package cream cheese, room temperature


Spray a 9-by-13-inch pan with cooking spray, then line with plastic wrap.

In a medium bowl, combine 4 of the envelopes of gelatin with 1 cup of grape juice. Let sit for 5 minutes.

In a small saucepan over medium-high heat, bring the remaining 3 cups grape juice and 1?4 cup of the honey to a boil. Pour into the bowl with the gelatin and stir until the gelatin is dissolved. Pour the mixture into the prepared pan and refrigerate until firm and set up, about 3 hours.

In a small bowl, combine the cool water with the remaining 2 envelopes of gelatin. Let sit for 5 minutes, then add the boiling water. Stir until the gelatin is completely dissolved. Set aside.

In a large bowl, use an electric mixer to beat together the peanut butter, cream cheese and remaining 1?4 cup of honey until smooth. Slowly beat in the gelatin mixture. Pour and spread this mixture over the set up grape jelly in the pan. Refrigerate and allow to set up completely, about 3 hours.

Using the plastic wrap to assist, remove the set up gelatin from the pan and peel off the plastic wrap. Cut into cubes. Store in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> Jessica-Jean: bite the bullet and use dry milk. It is 100 per cent fat free. I throw some into anything I can: waffles, pancakes, smoothies, coffee, pudding mix....I don't try to drink it since the blue-ish color is off-putting, but I guess I'm getting enough calcium since my bone density is just fine. AND dry milk keeps very well in a sealed container.


That would necessitate carrying it with me from Canada to Syria. Since bagage limits are now not only much reduced but carefully - and expensively! - strictly enforced, I'll either do without or do it myself. I'd rather carry yarn, than milk powder.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> AuntJMae said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean: bite the bullet and use dry milk. It is 100 per cent fat free. I throw some into anything I can: waffles, pancakes, smoothies, coffee, pudding mix....I don't try to drink it since the blue-ish color is off-putting, but I guess I'm getting enough calcium since my bone density is just fine. AND dry milk keeps very well in a sealed container.
> ...


A very interesting trade-off.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

How to make skim milk from whole raw milk?

As a kid we got pasteurized milk with the cream on top....if you let the milk sit, the cream should rise to the top. I would try both ways....or maybe you will have to skim off the cream twice?

Agree with you about the taste....ice cold skim is wonderful!
How often do you travel to Syria? Might you be able to get the powdered stuff there? Or, mail some to yourself? Just ideas.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleg - oh wow - this is a definite try - i love jello - this is going to be ten times better - thanks for the receipe.

sam



settleg said:


> To digress a moment...in earlier teaparties peanut butter was a discussion topic. For those who love peanut butter I found this recipe in our local newspaper and thought to share it. Haven't tried it yet but may soon. This is especially for Sam who introduced us to peanut butter & dill pickle sandwiches...
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY CUBES
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> settleg - oh wow - this is a definite try - i love jello - this is going to be ten times better - thanks for the receipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> If you get to it before I do let us know if it is good.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> How to make skim milk from whole raw milk?
> 
> As a kid we got pasteurized milk with the cream on top....if you let the milk sit, the cream should rise to the top. I would try both ways....or maybe you will have to skim off the cream twice?
> 
> ...


Sad to say, the postal service over there ... is non-existant. One year, I mailed out twenty-odd Christmas cards ... in early November. Four made it to destination! 
When my darling went without me and would be there for his birthday, I mailed him a birthday card more than a month beforehand; he never got it. Won't deal with that post office again!

When times are less troubled than they are at present, we go for a few months at a time twice or so a year. With the air-fare being about $1000 each, it makes no sense to go for a shorter period. We have our own place, dusty thought it may be. My many sisters-in-law keep our fridge stocked when we're in town. My 'cooking' consists of keeping some hard boiled eggs available for taking to the family bakery as breakfast once or twice a week.  I spend more time knitting than anything else. :-D :-D


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the luscious recipe, settleg. Sounds a lot like "finger Jello " only using more wonderful ingredients. It would be fun to make it for children and use cookie cutters to cut it out. Since there is only me, I guess I will have to try it just for myself. The Chins might like it. Do you think granulated honey (dry like white sugar)would work. Maybe ginger honey, yum yum. I will ty tonight. 
mlk


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Afternoon/Evening/Morning.

I have just opened this weekend's Tea Party Thread, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19356-1.html

Come one, come all and have a chat over a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG and another week has gone by!! wow time flies when you are having fun...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in Silverstone, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


My computer must be on the fritz. The date at the top of the tea party says 8th to 10th July. Is it just me or is everyone getting the same thing?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My computer must be on the fritz. The date at the top of the tea party says 8th to 10th July. Is it just me or is everyone getting the same thing?


This is actually from last July...this week's is here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92001-3.html#1727569


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > My computer must be on the fritz. The date at the top of the tea party says 8th to 10th July. Is it just me or is everyone getting the same thing?
> ...


Thanks. I must have been on Dave's Formula 1 above.


----------

